# wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?



## Zanderseb (26. Juli 2004)

Gut ,klingt ein wenig Übertrieben.
  Aber der Gedanke plagt mich schon ne ganze weile.

  Alle guten Zandergewässer die ich bereits einige zeit lang kenne,werfen kaum noch gute Fangergebnisse ab.
  Sogar die Elbe von Sachsen bis Sachsen- Anhalt ist immer schwerer mit guten Erfolgen zu Verbuchen.
  Alte Angler sagen: vor ein paar Jahren war hir alles voll mit Zander.

  Mann merkt auch das es im Board fast nur um Zander geht.
  Jedes 3. Thema befasst sich mit dem Fang und Methoden des Zanderangelns.

  Ich hatte 2 Jahre lang einen Hot Spot unter alten Kähnen im Gewässer x.
  an denen ich eigentlich recht häufig den einen oder anderen großen Stachelritter auf die Schuppen legen konnte.

  Ich hilt die Stelle Geheim und entnahm nur selten eien Fisch.
  Die meisten ließ ich wieder schwimmen um den Bestand nicht zu schädigen.

  Ich Angelte mit einem "Guten" Kumpel einmal dort,und er war begeistert.
  wir machten aus nur gemeinsam dort zu fischen.
  Doch ich wurde bitter Entteuscht.

  Ich erfuhr das an der Stelle Ständig Zelte über mehrere Tage Kampierten,darunter auch mein "Kumpel".:e
  Sie schlugen zum teil an einen WE über 24 Zander ab.:r
  Die Stelle wurde zum Mekka des Gewässers.
  Ich bekahm die Stelle nie  wieder,sie war immer Besetzt.
  Und es wurde Totgetroschen ohne ende#d
  Wlidfremde Leute reißten an,weil sie von den Tollen Fängen hörten,und fingen die Zander Hinterhältiger weise mit Köfi. #u #q
  Die Stelle ist nicht mit dem Auto zu ereichen man muß weit laufen.
  Es Angelte also nie jemand dort,und auf eina ging es zu wie auf dem Marktplatz.

 Jetzt hat sich der Trubel gelegt,und meine ersten Versuche die ich wie gewohnt mit gufi und Twister Veranstaltete waren Erfolglos.

  Vatzit:Alle Zander Totgetroschen,
  ich habe oft Probiert,es sind keine mehr da#c

  Mein Pfleglicher Umgang mit den Tieren war Vergebens.


 Das ist aber in Allen Gewässern so,kaum fällt des Wort Zander gefangen schon rennen sie los wie die Geier ohne selbst mal Gewässer auszutesten.

  Wenn jemand sagt ich habe 20 Bleie gefange ,kommt keiner.

 Überall werden nur die Zander entnommen und das Nachsetzen ist sehr schwierig ,denn die zucht und der Transport ist mit sehr hoem Aufwand und Verlusten verbunden.

  Ich nehme schon kaum noch welche mit weil ich ein Schlechtes Gewissen bei der sache habe.

  Also die bestände in den Gewässern nehmen rapide ab,das habe ich festgestelt.
  In Gewässern mit einst guten Fangzahlen werden heut nur noch wenige durch zufall erbeutet.Und das Schlachten geht weiter.

  Ich Appeliere an euch

  In Ehrerbietung euer Zanderseb#t


----------



## magic.j (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hi,


ja das kann ich mir denken,dass dann über kurz oder lang kein Zander mehr in so einem Gewässer gibt,wenn jeder Zander auf den Kopf geschlagen wird.Gut,dass der zander ein sehr guter Speisefisch ist,ist klar,aber muss man wirklich jeden gefangenen Zander auf den Kopf schlagen?
Ich denke,wenn man ab und an mal einen Zander dem Gewässer entnimmt,ist das nicht so schlimm,aber es gibt wie Zanderseb schon sagt,einige Gierhälse,die jeden Zander abschlage,der das Maß erreicht hat.
Es ist doch auf Dauer gesehen sinnvoller,nur ab und an einen solchen Fisch nah Hause zu nehmen und wir hätten so länger was von diesem herrlichen Fisch,oder seid ihr nicht der gleichen Meinung?
Wir schaden uns doch nur selber,wenn wir wie Kormorane über diese herrlichen Fische herfallen.
Mir kann niemand erzählen,dass er alle wie Seb gesagt hat 24 Zander sinvoll verwerten kann.
Mir selber schmerzt es auch,wenn z.b an unserem Gewässer im Frühjahr die ganzen kleineren KArpfen auf den Kopf geschlagen wird.Manchen reicht das Fanglimit nicht und verstauen die gefangenen Karpfen im Kofferraum und es geht dann munter weiter.Habe schon gesehen,dass einer dreimal mit seiner Alditüte mit KArpfen zum Auto läuft,das kann,darf und muss nicht sein.
Wollte damit sagen,dass ich das was Zanderseb beschrieben hat auch nicht toleriere,wir machen uns so die guten Bestände eines Gewässers kaputt und zwar in kürzester Zeit.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo!

Der von dir beschriebene Zustand trifft in vielen Bereichen Deutschlands leider zu. Wird irgendwo viel gefangen (besonders Zander), tummeln sich die Angler sofort an dieser Stellen und alles wird mitgenommen!  #d 
Der Zander kann sich aber unter guten Bedingungen und Laichmöglichkeiten massenhaft vermehren, so dass eigentlich ein Neubesatz nicht nötig ist! Bei uns in Ostfriesland fängt man jedes Jahr um diese Zeit hunderte von Jungzander 4 - 8cm auf der Senke beim Köderfischfang. Nun haben wir ohnehin sehr gute Bestände, aber auch der Nachwuchs ist da. Und Zandergewässer werden nie leergefischt. Wird weniger gefangen, bleiben auch irgendwann die "Massenangler" weg und es kehrt wieder Ruhe ein. Es werden nur immer kleine prozentuale Bestandteile des Gesamt-Fischaufkommens mit der Angel gefangen, so dass immer weitaus mehr Fische in einem Gewässer sind, als mancher jemals vermuten mag. 
Versuche doch mal andere Stellen, als die von dir beschriebene!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## peterSbizarre (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

hi zanderseb,

ja, du hast recht die bestände gehen zurück. aber ich glaube trotzdem, dass es 2010 noch zander in unseren gewässern geben wird.

ich angle oft im rhein auf zander und fange auch viel schlechter als zb. noch vor fünf jahren. andere angler die ich kenne oder getroffen habe berichten auch von ähnlich schlechten fangergebnissen. 

aber geht das wirklich dass angler mit der rute einen ganzen fluss leer fischen können?
ich denke eigentlich nicht. ein großer fluss wie der rhein oder die elbe bietet genug rückzugsraum für die tiere, zumal die meisten ja auch vom ufer angeln.
um den beständen wirklich zu schaden müssten die besagten angler schon an den laichplätzen der zander fischen und auch untermaßige fische mitnehmen. (und dass wird zum glück durchs gesetz verhindert.#6)

ich denke dass die zander an deiner stelle irgendwann zurückkehren, denn aus dem hauptstrom rücken immer wieder fische nach. 

dass die leute die stelle mit köfis belagert haben finde ich allerdings nicht waidgerecht.#d
allerdings habe ich bis vor zwei jahren einen sehr kleinen vereinsteich befischt. dort waren auch immer kollegen mit dem köderfisch vor ort. das gewässer war praktisch komplett überangelt. trotzdem habe ich regelmäßig zander bis 70cm gefangen. und zwar auf wobbler und gufi...:q

aber woran liegst dann dass die bestände vorallem in fließgewässern zurückgehen???


----------



## ansitzer (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Der Rückgang der Fänge ist leider nicht nur bei der Fischart Zander zu verzeichnen. Hauptgrund ist denke ich, dass dieser halt ein guter Speisefisch ist, für den man an der Fischtheke oder im Restaurant mittlerweile doch eine Menge löhnen muss. Also wird jeder Fisch mitgenommen und eingefroren. Eine Schande :e . Einige Menschen sind halt ignorante Egoisten!

Was das Übertreten der Fangbeschränkungen angeht, sollte man da auch als Angler härter durchgreifen. Entweder den Angler (wenn beobachtet) drauf ansprechen und klarstellen, dass dies so nicht in Ordnung ist oder gleich mit Meldung bei der unteren Fischereibehörde drohen.


----------



## Zanderseb (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich sehe das eure Meinungen in Ordnung sind.

 Andere Stellen beangle ich auch nur noch mit Zufallsfängen.
 Die Angler kommen jedes WE und angeln  auf Zander,das habe ich bei Umfragen dieser Leute herrausgefunden.

 Auf dem Parkplatz stehen meist ca 20 Autos mit jedes hat Anderes Nimmernschlild.
 Die kommen Überall her.
 Gut ich wohne auch 130 km weit weg,aber ich gehöre zu dem festen Kern der auch kommt wenns mal keine Fangmeldungen gibt.
 Ich angle schon seit Jahren dort,und glaubt mir, es mar mal ein Zanderparadies.Es war
 Zum Glück ist der halbe see gesperrt und Bootsangeln ist auch nicht erlaubt.Gott sei dank.
 Ich nenne es das Gewässer x,um weiteren Schlachungen zu vermeiden,denn es gibt Leute aus meiner Gegend die mich kennen .und im AB als Gast bespitzeln.:e Das sind dann solche Schlachtangler.#d


 Ich glaube auch das ,wenn nichts mehr gefangen wird die Anglermassen ausbleiben werden und sich der Bestand erholt.
 Doch solbald wieder einer Fängt und damit Prahlen muss,beginnt der Züklus von neuem.

 1995 wurde dort pro Abend von einem Angler 3 -5 Zander in den Durchschnittsgrößen von 65 - 75 cm gefangen.Ohne mist

 Das sprach sich herum ,und  es reißten Angler aus ganz Dutschland an,
 Sogar ganze Touren wurden durchgeführt.
 Sogar im Blinker erschien ein Aktikel über das Raubfischparadies  x......

 1998 wurde kein Zander mehr gefangen und es wurde ruig um das Gewässer.
 Nur ich und ein Paar eigesessene hielten uns ab und zu dort auf,doch wir fingen selten mal einen Fisch(Bleie und Aale gab es genug) zum Glück.

 2002 fingen wir wieder die ersten Zander (kein Fisch unter 70 cm) Aber immer noch seltene Zufallstreffer(Noch waren wir allein)
 2003 kamen langsam die ersten Angler zurück um zu Probieren.
 Die Zander bissen recht heufig aber auch nur an Bestimmten Tagen(z.B. bei steigend Wasser von der Elbe)
 Es Sprach sich herum und die Zeltburgen entfachten sich aufs neue.
 2004 Zanderfänge schon wieder sehr Rückläufig,und Angler ohne ende.

 Der Zander bekommt einfach keine Chance.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

bei uns bestimmt, weil ich check das Zanderangeln mit Gummifisch irgendwie gar nicht :q :q :q


----------



## Zanderseb (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hi Franz

  Wieder zurück aus dem Blinkerforum?
  Ich finde es dort nicht so Übersichtlich wie hier.

  Die angeln nicht mit Gummi die Fischen mit Köfis.

  Gut das mache ich auch,aber nicht so heufig,wenn dann aber richtig 2-3 Tage.
  Der mist dabei ist nur das der Zander dann hopps geht wenn er den Haken geschlukt hat.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

mir sind da zuviele "Möchtegerns" unterwegs, die scheinbar alle das Angeln erfunden haben.... 
Naja zum Glück hab ich keine Ahnung, da brauch ich mich schon nicht über falsch Informationen ärgern  

letzten Donnerstag wollte ich mit einem 12cm Kopytos (weiss) auf Zander angeln, und ein Hecht ist draufgebrummt... naja war mir auch Recht  

Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht schau ich heute noch ein bisschen raus...


----------



## Zanderseb (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ein Hecht ,Prima

 Wenn du willst schreib ich dir eine Totsichere Zanderköderführung per PN

 Ist ganz Einfach
 Sag einfach Bescheid


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Franz, so ein "Crack" wie du und dann behaupten, du könntest nicht mit Gufis anglen- kannste doch deiner Oma erzählen... hast doch auch schon draufgefsngen, du kannst das auch, bist sicher nur einen Tick zu faul, öfter mal die spinnrute in die Hand zu nehmen... Hier in der Saar läufts auch nich so mit den zandern, es ist aber schwer, wirklich gute spots zu finden, weil es "zu viele" potentielle gute Stellen gibt... Der Befischungddruck ist nicht so hoch, aber wir müssens mal wieder probieren, auf unseren heiß geliebten Lieblingsfisch... 
KOF!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@Zandersepp  :q 

ja freilich will ich :q :q :q


----------



## ansitzer (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Zandersepp  :q
> 
> ja freilich will ich :q :q :q


Auch wissen will


----------



## buddha (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hi,
bei uns sieht es genau so aus! Die Zanderfänge sind in den letzten Jahren sehr zurück gegangen! 

SO ist das heute, man bekommt die Leute eben nicht an Überlegen! Schade!!

Jrööss,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Veit (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Auf Zander angle ich so gut wie nie, weil ich kein Kochtopfangler bin und die Biester eh fast alle von anderen Anglern rausgefangen werden. Bei uns in der Saale gibts auch fast keine mehr.


----------



## TomKry (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@all: neben dem angeldruck solltet ihr auch bedenken, dass sich der lebensraum für zander in deutschen flüssen in den letzten jahren deutlich verändert hat. dass es im rhein nicht mehr soviele zander wie früher gibt, liegt u.a. an der verbesserten wasserqualität. als ich im letzten jahr bei worms am rhein war, war das wasser klar wie leitungswasser. die elbe bei uns im hamburg ist dagegen trüb und eine sichttiefe von einem halben meter ist schon gut.

zum glück liegt am großteil der elbe südlich von hh die fangbeschränkung bei zwei zandern pro tag und pro angler. aber: im niedersächsischen teil gibt es größtenteils keine fangbeschränkung. und da habe ich auch schon das abschlachten von einem halben dutzend zander der größe 70+ als nicht unnormal vermittelt bekommen. wieso? bei uns in der heimat ist das eben so.

gruß


----------



## Grundblei (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo,

ich fahre mit meinem Onkel auch schon seit über 5 Jahren an den Rhein. Der liegt leider ca 85 Km von uns weg und deshalb kommen wir meistens nur am WE dahin. Aber unserer Meinung nach liegt es, an unseren Stellen zumindest, zum Großteil auch am elektrischen Abfischen!!!
Bsp. vor 5 Jahren konnte man wenn man wollte über 20 dicke Aale fangen (was natürlich keiner wirklich will, wer braucht so viele?), heute fängt man dort ab und zu mal nen Schnürsenkel und über die Zanderfänge heutzutage brauch ich gar nicht zu reden..:c


----------



## havkat (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Moin!

Der TomKry nimmt mir das Wort aus dem Munde! 

In Zeiten eutrophierter, also mehr oder weniger stark angetrübter Gewässer, war der Zander überall auf dem Vormarsch!
Ich kenne einen See in dem Hechtfänge dramatisch zurückgingen, dafür aber die Zanderfänge, enorm und mit steil steigender Tendenz, zunahmen.
Ein See den ich, als junger Hüpfer, noch als glasklar in Erinnerung hatte.... *hatte*

Brotfisch der Raubfischangler war der Hecht, es gab gute Barsche, Zander waren so häufig wie weisse Raben.
Mit zunehmender Eintrübung verschwand Esox zusehends und die Zander waren auf dem Vormarsch.

Das hat sich wieder, zu Gunsten des Hechtes, geändert. "Zufälligerweise" mit sichtiger werdendem Wasser. 
Das der Zander, günstige Lebensbedingungen vorrausgesetzt, sehr schnell die dominante Raubfischart wird, ist bekannt.

Er jagt im Trüben besser/erfolgreicher als der Langschnabel (auch den Nachwuchs von Meister Esox).

Hat der Hecht, aufgrund steigender Wasserqualität, wieder "Büchsenlicht" sieht das Glasauge mit einem Mal ganz schön alt aus.

Genau das passiert seit einiger Zeit, gerade in Flüssen, in diesem unserem Lande.


----------



## löti (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

bei uns in der österreichischen donau ist es schon über 10 jahre extrem schwer gute zander zu fangen ... der schnitt liegt bei ca. 30mal fischen gehen ein maßiger zander ... 

ich hab zwar heuer schon über 40stk gefangen, aber nur leider erst 2 maßige ... in 10 jahren überhaupt erst 2 über 50cm ... das liegt vor allem daran, das es viel zu viele angler gibt, die jeden noch so kleinen fisch mitnehmen  :e 

@havkat: deiner trübethorie kann ich nicht in allen gewässern zustimmen ... bei uns war und ist die donau trüb, und trotzdem gehen die zanderbestände zurück

demgegenüber habt ihr in deutschland noch ein regelrechtes zanderparadies! aber so wie zanderseb es sagt - wenn die gierfischer rudelweise ausrücken, werden sich die bestände drastisch dezimieren


----------



## chinook (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Nachdem Angler seit Jahrzehnten aktiv Faunenverfaelschung betrieben haben und z.B. Zander in Gewaessern angesiedelt haben, in denen diese nie natuerlich vorkamen, ist es doch nur mehr als ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, wenn ebendiese Fische dort auch durch Angler wieder verschwinden. Ich weiss gar nicht, was Ihr alle dagegen habt ...

 Anders sieht es natuerlich in solchen Gewaessern aus, die immer einen natuerlichen Zanderbestand hatten. Hier wird aber eben wieder einmal mehr deutlich, dass Angeln (in der Regel) im krassen Widerspruch zum Umwelt- und Naturschutz steht.


 -chinook


----------



## havkat (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@chinook

Du angelst auch?

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern gelesen zu haben, dass du dich auch, ab und zu, "in krassem Widerspruch" zum Umwelt- und Naturschutz verhälst.

What´s the deal?

Übrigens, schönes (neues) Avatar.


----------



## Wedaufischer (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem Angler seit Jahrzehnten aktiv Faunenverfaelschung betrieben haben und z.B. Zander in Gewaessern angesiedelt haben, in denen diese nie natuerlich vorkamen, ist es doch nur mehr als ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, wenn ebendiese Fische dort auch durch Angler wieder verschwinden. Ich weiss gar nicht, was Ihr alle dagegen habt ...
> 
> Anders sieht es natuerlich in solchen Gewaessern aus, die immer einen natuerlichen Zanderbestand hatten. Hier wird aber eben wieder einmal mehr deutlich, dass Angeln (in der Regel) im krassen Widerspruch zum Umwelt- und Naturschutz steht.
> 
> -chinook


Moin moin, bist ein schlaues Neutrum, in vielen Dingen hast du auch recht. Abgesehen von den Realitäten! Nur ein wenig mehr oder weniger verblendet, oder doch schon gans? Ich meine die, mit der gelben Binde um dem Arm; manche tragen drei schwarze Punkte, andere drei schwarze Gänse; die Gans(z)-Blinden!


----------



## Tim (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich sehe es auch wie TomKry. Der Rhein verändert sich. Mehr Barben und Rapfen, weniger Zander. Gebietsweise spielt sicherlich auch der Angeldruck eine entscheidende Rolle. Eigene Erfahrung: vor 2 Jahren mehr oder weniger zufällig "meine" Top-Zanderstelle (pro Morgen 3 bis 4 Fische, von Untermassig bis 78cm, meist 65) gefunden, heute teilweise von 2, 3 Anglern besetzt. Fange zwar immer noch meine Fische, aber schon deutlich weniger. 
Habe in 10 Jahren am Rhein erst einen Hecht gefangen, dabei sollten die doch mit dem klareren Wasser wieder zulegen...


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hmm - dann frage ich mich, wo der Zander wohl früher gelebt haben muss - vor Zeiten der Überdüngüng - vor Zeiten einer intensiv genutzen Landwirtschaft, die mehr oder weniger für die starke Eutrophierung der Gewässer verantwortlich war (ist). 

Nichtsdestotrotz: ich habe in einem mir wohlbekannten See bislang keinen Zander gefangen - obwohl die nachweiselich (!!) da sind. Ich habe nämlich die abgenagte Schwanzflosse eines ca. 70 cm Zanders im Flachwasser dank Tausender Kaulquappen gefunden... Wo die sind, sind noch größere und Kleiere!

ICH glaube, dass die "Viecher" nach wie vor da sind - nicht mehr in der immensen Zahl wie vor Jahren (Agrarbeschränkungen) - aber in einem durchaus gesunden Verhältnis. 

Wie sacht noch uns Udo? Don't panic! Da gibts schlimmmeres (Dorsch!)!

Apropos... Meine letzte Frage nach dem Äschenbestand in Deutschland beantwortete ein sog. Naturschützer mit "Is schon nicht so einfach mit den Bäumen!"


----------



## Wedaufischer (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@Zanderseb, die Verwendung von Stahlworfächern schadet wirklich nicht. Nicht erst"Cry for me..." eine Lobeshymne raushauen, um dann genauso wieder dreinschlagen.... #q Naja, jeder wie er will...


----------



## löti (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@chinook: der mensch betreibt schon seit er aufrecht gehen kann faunenverfälschung ... aber er ist trotzdem bestandteil der natur ... und er hat jeher durch jagen in das natürliche gleichgewicht eingegriffen ... doch es sind schon lange vor dem menschen tierarten ausgestorben und es haben sich neue entwickelt

daher ist es genaugenommen genauso faunenverfälschung ob man heute tiere ausrottet oder tiere schützt, sie züchtet, kreuzt oder der gleichen 

oder willst du behaupten, du könntest mit bestimmtheit sagen, welche tierart nicht ohne menschliches zutun auch ausgestorben wäre

da müsstest du dich ja mit gott auf die gleiche ebene stellen

das soll jetzt nicht heissen, das ich nicht's für natur und umweltschutz übrig hätte ... aber dein möchtegern schlaues gelaber find ich flüssig - überflüssig

du bist doch auch nur einer der hier ist, um unfrieden zu stiften


----------



## chinook (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> @chinook
> 
> Du angelst auch?
> 
> ...


 Ja, ich angele auch. 

 Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass Angeln in krassem Widerspruch zu Umwelt- und Naturschutz sehen muss. Das wird ja von Anglern auch (z.T. zu Recht) regelmaessig postuliert.

 The deal is - dass es in den Reihen der Angler eine immens grosse Gruppe gibt, die sich einen Teufel um Natur-, Umwelt- oder Tierschutz kuemmert.

 Einer der direkten Folgen ist eben die von mir benannte Faunenverfaelschung. Zu angeln und gleichzeitig andere - letztendlich hoeher zu bewertende - Angelegenheiten zu beruecksichtigen halte ich fuer erstrebenswert. Vorgegeben genauso zu denken wird ja von vielen ...


 -chinook


----------



## chinook (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm - dann frage ich mich, wo der Zander wohl früher gelebt haben muss [...]


 In seinem natuerlichen Lebensraum?


 -chinook


----------



## Wedaufischer (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



> du bist doch auch nur einer der hier ist, um unfrieden zu stiften


 Nein, so nicht! Jeder soll seine Meinung haben, du, ich, Gott und die Welt.
Tatbestand sind die zurückgehenden Zanderfänge, nicht mehr, nicht weniger!

Havkat hat eine sehr gute Argumentation gefunden, der ich mich auch anschließe. Das "Früher war alles besser" ist wirklich langam vorbei. Du, wir alle "leidenden" op der zurückgehenden Zanderfänge. Eines sollte klar sein, in klaren Gewässesrn hat der Zander/Snoekbaar keine große Chance. Leider, besser gesagt, werden die Gewässer sauberer, beinhalten bei weitem nicht mehr den ursprünglichen Lebensraum, den er (Zander) vor 10-15 Jafren inne hatte.


----------



## Wedaufischer (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



> The deal is - dass es in den Reihen der Angler eine immens grosse Gruppe gibt, die sich einen Teufel um Natur-, Umwelt- oder Tierschutz kuemmert.


 Das ist hier schon immer ein Thema gewesen, und m.E. ist es das immer noch...


----------



## Warius (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo Zanderseb, 
hab mich zwar schon vor Ewigkeiten hier angemeldet und will mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden. Das von dir beschriebene Phänomen und vor allem auch den Raubbau vieler "Angler", wie er vor vielen Jahren stattfand, kenn ich nur zu gut. Mich würde mal interessieren, von welchem Gewässer du speziell sprichst. Doch nicht etwa von einer Kiesgrube mit direkter Elbanbindung!?!?!?


----------



## chinook (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



			
				löti schrieb:
			
		

> @chinook: der mensch betreibt schon seit er aufrecht gehen kann faunenverfälschung ... aber er ist trotzdem bestandteil der natur ... und er hat jeher durch jagen in das natürliche gleichgewicht eingegriffen ... doch es sind schon lange vor dem menschen tierarten ausgestorben und es haben sich neue entwickelt


  Da hast Du unbestritten Recht.



			
				löti schrieb:
			
		

> daher ist es genaugenommen genauso faunenverfälschung ob man heute tiere ausrottet oder tiere schützt, sie züchtet, kreuzt oder der gleichen


 Was aber keineswegs als Freibrief zu betrachten ist, beliebig (und aus kommerziellen oder was weiss ich fuer Gruenden) in das Artengefuege einzugreifen. 


			
				löti schrieb:
			
		

> oder willst du behaupten, du könntest mit bestimmtheit sagen, welche tierart nicht ohne menschliches zutun auch ausgestorben wäre


  In vielen Faellen sicher.


			
				löti schrieb:
			
		

> du bist doch auch nur einer der hier ist, um unfrieden zu stiften


  Noe.


   -chinook


----------



## löti (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich angele auch.
> 
> Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass Angeln in krassem Widerspruch zu Umwelt- und Naturschutz sehen muss. Das wird ja von Anglern auch (z.T. zu Recht) regelmaessig postuliert.
> 
> -chinook



das klang vorher noch ganz anders ... nämlich so:



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Anders sieht es natuerlich in solchen Gewaessern aus, die immer einen natuerlichen Zanderbestand hatten. Hier wird aber eben wieder einmal mehr deutlich, dass Angeln (in der Regel) im krassen Widerspruch zum Umwelt- und Naturschutz steht.
> 
> -chinook



wobei damit muss ich dir recht geben:



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> The deal is - dass es in den Reihen der Angler eine immens grosse Gruppe gibt, die sich einen Teufel um Natur-, Umwelt- oder Tierschutz kuemmert.
> 
> -chinook


----------



## chinook (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Du hast es doch gelesen und offensichtlich verstanden. "In aller Regel im Widerspruch steht" und "nicht im Widerspruch stehen muss" - wo bitte ist dort (in den beiden Saetzen) ein Widerspruch?


 -chinook


----------



## löti (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

sorry, aber du hast geschrieben sehen muss ... das heißt sehen von du siehst es nicht als wiederspruch ... vorher schreibst du aber, es steht im wiederspruch

auch wenn es nur ein rechtschreibfehler ist, aber es verdreht den sinn doch um einiges


----------



## löti (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

ausserdem finde ich pauschalbeschuldigungen auch nicht ganz in ordnung!


----------



## chinook (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



			
				löti schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber du hast geschrieben sehen muss ... das heißt sehen von du siehst es nicht als wiederspruch ... vorher schreibst du aber, es steht im wiederspruch
> 
> auch wenn es nur ein rechtschreibfehler ist, aber es verdreht den sinn doch um einiges


 
 Ok, also noch einmal. Ich glaube zu sehen, dass in der Art und Weise wie Angeln betrieben wird, dieses oft in krassem Widerspruch zu dem Benannten steht. Ich bin aber wiederum der Meinung, dass es nicht in diesem Widerspruch stehen muss. Man koennte das naemlich anders machen.

 Verstanden?


 -chinook


----------



## löti (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

:m  geht doch, wenn du die gesamte energie deines intellektes in deine artikulierung einfliessen läßt  #y


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Leute Leute, immer mit der Ruhe, jeder Angler hat ein anderes Bild vom Angeln und das ist auch gut so, es lebe die Vielfalt!

Des weiteren wollen wir uns hier nicht an einem Vermeindlichen Rechtschreibfehler von Chinook "aufhängen", man kann auch in den Krümeln suchen...

Im Rhein geht der Zander rapide zurück, stimmt... Dafür kommt der Hecht wieder, stimmt... Vor 15 - 20 Jahren hatten wir die umgekehrte Situation, da ging der Hecht und der Zander kam!! genau aus den von Havkat genannten Gründen: Der rHein wird wieder sauberer/klarer und das ist auch gut so!!! Es Werden im Rhein sogar wieder Forellen gefangen und Lachse steigen auf (insofern sie in Holland "reingelassen" werden... .() 

Ein KARDINALFEHLER wäre es, jetzt UNBEDINGT den Zander zurückhaben zu wollen, selbst wenn er für das betreffende Gewässer, welches sich im Laufe der Jahre verändert hat, gar nicht mehr "geeignet" wäre, weil z.B. zu wenig euthroph... DAS WÄRE EIN EKLATANTER EINGRIFF!!! Als Angler ist man TEIL DER NATUR und hat sich denr Natur anzupassen, NICHT UMGEKEHRT!!! 

So seh ich das Ganze...


----------



## froggy31 (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hi,
was speziel den Rhein betrifft ist meine Vermutung, das neben dem wirklich hohen Befischungsdruck (fast jeder hat es u.a. auf Zander abgesehen) die Wassermerkmale auf die Population auswirken. 
Abgesehen von Hochwasserperioden ist der Rhein mittlerweile durch Flohkrebse und andere Kleinstlebewesen zu einem relativ klaren Gewässer geworden, was dem Zander 
bekanntlich nicht behagt. Andere Arten wie Wels oder Rapfen sind wiederrum auf dem Vormarsch und in letzter Zeit habe ich auch davon gehört, das im Kölner Raum vermehrt Hechte gefangen wurden. Auf Dauer wird dies den Zanderbestand weiter reduzieren.
Ich habe mittlerweile die Konsequenzen gezogen in dem ich meine Taktiken nicht mehr auf den Zander reduziere, sondern neben Köfi´s oder Zanderspinnködern auch mal Tauwurmbündel Wels oder Mais/Boilis auslege und somit die Palette der möglichen
 Fänge (Arten) erweitere. Ergebnis : weniger Frusterlebnisse und mehr Überaschungen.

Petri,
froggy


----------



## voice (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

wieso...wenn ich fragen darf ist angeln mit köfi auf zander nicht waidgerecht....nun bin ich verwirrt...
voice


----------



## wodibo (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> wieso...wenn ich fragen darf ist angeln mit köfi auf zander nicht waidgerecht....nun bin ich verwirrt...
> voice


Ich bin da nicht verwirrt obwohl ich kein Kunstköderangler bin.
Beim Köfifischen auf Zander mußt Du halt mit dem Anschlag warten und dann hat er meist den Köfi soweit geschluckt das er es nicht überlebt.
Allerdings ist das Fischen mit Köfi nicht so erfolgreich wie das Kunstköderfischen.
Ich bin ein Sitzangler und angle auch weiter mit Köfis. Bin einfach zu faul zum Blinkern und so.
Deswegen hab ich aber kein schlechtes Gewissen. Wenn ich pro Sitzung ein oder zwei Zander fange kann ich froh sein und die werden auch ganz fix den Weg in meinen Magen finden
Allerdings sind meine Köfis auch so groß das keine Babys auf die Idee kommen dran zu knappern. Bis dato waren nur 2 untermaßige dran, wovon ich einen releasen konnte.


----------



## Zanderseb (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Das Zanderangeln mit Kofi ist nicht verwerflich zumal ich es ja Nachts auch betreibe.

Aber diese Leute legten ihre Köfis in den Hot Spot und brauchten nur darauf zu warten, dass die Fische zurückommen.

Also hatten sie gar keine Cance.

Obwol schon jeder 3 -4 Zander hatte wurde eben Trotzdem weitergeangelt,was ich ein wenig anrüchig fand.

Sie sagten :"Das muss man Ausnutzen wenn die mal Beißen"#d 
                 "Das nächste mal fahren wir zwei drei mal her und haben nichts"#d :v 

Na ja ,esgibt halt immer wieder solche Vollid.....


----------



## robertb (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Aussrotten wird man die Zander nie. Hab ähnliche Erfahrungen an Zandertopstellen hier bei uns an der Donau und an guten Zanderseen miterlebt.
Wer Fische in rauhen Mengen mitnimmt ohne weitläufig die Konsequenzen zu bedenken der tut mir eh leid. Bei uns werden die Buhnenköpfe und Hotspots an den Seen auch regelrecht belagert. So nach dem Motto die Jahreskarte muss abbezahlt sein oder die Kühltruhe muss platzen #d Das schlimme an der Sache,
werden die Zander weniger gehts auf Hechte werden die rar gehts den Karpfen an den Kragen usw...
Aber zum Glück gibts genügend Stellen die noch keiner von den "Experten" kennt.

@Zanderseb Solche "Kumpels" kenn ich auch sprich da aus leidiger Erfahrung :c

@Franzl Du bist nicht der einzige der mit Gufis aufm Kriegspfad steht


----------



## Enny (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich kann das was Zanderseb hier geschrieben hat nur bestätigen...  #c   

ABER wieso verräts Du auch Dein Geheimversteck  #q  #q  #q 

Prost  #g  Zanderseb ... da können wir nur einen trinken ...  #2  #2  #2  #2  #2  und such Dir einen neuen Fleck und halt dann die Klappe  #6  
Den Zander liebt und will jeder  :k     ICH AUCH !!  :k  :k  :k  :k


----------



## Zanderseb (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Jup

Habe schon neue Hot-Spots gefunden,an denen jetzt mittlerweile schon 4 Zander mit einer Erfahrung mehr durchs Wasser paddeln:q 

Aber Pssst


----------



## Knobbes (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@Zanderseb.
ein trauiges Thema,
das hab ich beinuns zwar nicht mit Zandern erlebt, aber mit Barschen, und das war auch schlimm.
im Moment ist es bei mir so, das ich zwar gute Stellen zeige, aber dann nur im Gastgewässerbererich, weil das Vereinsgewässer besser ist.

Abe bei dir ist es schon verdammt ärgelich wenn kein zander übrig bleibt.
Hoffe, das dien Stelle in eineigen Jáhren wieder super wird für dich.
Gruiss Knobbes


----------



## nachtangler (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

es sind rückgänge zu verzeichnen, aber man kann sich denken, wie erfreut ich war, als ich letzte woche eine schule einjähriger zander im rhein gesichtet habe...es ist noch nicht alles verloren...wobei allerdings andere arten weitaus mehr betroffen sind...so hab ich im rhein erst einen hecht gefangen...ich befische den rhein seit über 7 jahren...auch waren die aal-fänge in den letzten jahren sehr schlecht...dieses jahr hat sichs einigermaßen gefangen...wobei daran teilweise auch angel-kollegen schuld sind, so habe ich letztes jahr am rhein mehrere male tote aale am ufer gefunden...größtenteils sehr große bis kapitale und alle hatten schnüre und haken im maul...auch aale kann man zurücksetzen...man muss wirklich nicht jedem fisch eins über den kopf ziehen, ich selbst entnehme so gut wie garkeine fische...momentan nur aale fürs grillen und letzte woche hab ich nen schönen zander mitgenommen....einen von dreien die gefangen wurden, der ist dann aber auch am selben abend noch in einer leckeren rahmsauce auf den tisch gekommen... 

eins sei gesagt...eine super stelle wird von mir niemand erfahren...ich hab ähnliches erlebt...am rhein, 2 jahre konnten ein freund und ich da wunderbar zander fangen und zwar nicht einen untermaßigen sondern regelmäßig kapitale, das hat sich dann dummerweise mal rumgesprochen und schon war da nix mehr zu bekommen...

was lernen wir daraus? ... wir angler und natur-und tierschützer müssen näher zusammenstehen und anderen ein bewusstsein dafür schaffen, das jeder fisch der unnötig entnommen wird und in der tiefkühltruhe vergammelt ein zeugungsfähiger fisch weniger ist

grüße vom nachtangler


----------



## TomHanau (1. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hier wird sich ja regelrecht darüber beschwert das Zander mitgenommen werden?  wofür geh ich denn angeln wenn ich den massigen Zander nicht mitnehme..?(übrigens garnicht erlaubt massige fische ausserhalb der schonzeit zurückzusetzen,in hessen jedenfalls)


----------



## Paparazzi (1. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo!Bin bekennender Catch and Releaeser!!!finde auch das die zustände an den meisten gewässern schlimm geworden sind!!klar zander ist lecker und den gibt es auch viermal im jahr bei uns auf dem tisch!gehe auch nur mit gummi ab und habe mir ein privates schonmass gesetzt!alle zander grösser als 60 und kleiner als 55 werden noch im wasser vor den füssen abgehakt und dürfen wieder schwimmen!bin 23jahre alt und finde der überwiegende teil der jüngeren generation weiss wurum es geht,aber wenn ich die horden aus dem baltikum sehe oder die typen die am liebsten ihren chef oder vorgesetzten die fische in den arsch schieben wollen,seh ich rot!was einmal versaut ist wird nicht mehr saubär!bin eigentlich seid 3 jahren karpfenangler(vorher 10jahre allrounder) und was man an neid von fischgeilen typen mitkriegt ist der gipfel!am besten man besorgt sich ne tarnkappe damit niemand sieht wo man ansitzt!aber bisher hat jeder das weite gesucht der mit seinem käseklumpen auf auf meinem futterplatz fischen wollte!ALSO BITTE WENN UNVERBESSERLICHE TYPEN DAS HIER LESEN NEHMT EUCH EINEN LECKEREN FISCH FÜR DEN NÄCHSTEN FREITAG MIT!EIN GUTER ANGLER FÄNGT AUCH EINEN FISCH FÜR DEN NÄCHSTEN FREITAG!Das musste mal alles raus der thread hat mich ein wenig zum schäumen gebracht!!!!!gruss Sascha
CATCH and RELEASE   No Kill-Fish


----------



## Paparazzi (1. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Achja @TOMHANAU:g  fährst du immer 30 oder 50 oder 70 wenn es vorgeschrieben is#4 ??????also mit diesem scheiss brauchste nicht kommen!so ein denken ist schwachsinniges denken!ich geh angeln weil ich angeln gehe,fische teilweise mit angedrücktem wiederhaken,wenn ich essen würde was ich fange würde ich:e  und auch bestimmt du noch dazu platzen!!schlag doch ruhig alles platt von mir aus kannste auch nen altenheim versorgen da kannste auch im gemeinschaftszimmer storys hören als die lachse früher den rhein-herne kanal aufgestiegen sind!ne ne ne

CATCH and RELEASE   No Kill-Fisch


----------



## theactor (1. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hi,
ohne eine leidige C&R vom Zaum zu brechen - aber derartig einseitige Äußerungen kann man auch nicht wirklich so stehen lassen...
Die Auslassungen in Richtung "schwachsinniges Denken" bedürfen keiner weiteren Äußerung: sie sprechen für sich und lassen entsprechende Rückschlüsse zu.

In erster Linie ist der Sinn des Angelns, Fisch zu fangen zum Ziele des Nahrungserwerbs, und nichts Anderes. Klar: in Maßen; von mir aus auch mit Ausnahmen. 
Aber das jetzt auf diese Art in Frage zu stellen oder zu kritisieren ist schon aberwitzig. Angedrückte Haken hin oder her: Fische in Drills zu stressen zur reinen Drillfreude (also letztlich grundlos) ist nun alle andere als waidgerecht. 

Weiterhin viel Freude beim Fischen und Petri!


----------



## Paparazzi (1. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo!

War heute nacht ein wenig wütend aber ausser der wortwahl hat sich meine meinung nicht geändert!man schaue mal auf unser nachbarland in holland wo durch besatz und release eine hervorragende fischpopulation aufgebaut wurde!die ignoranz der holländer den deutschen gegenüber kommt sicherlich nicht von ungefähr!finde es auch nicht richtig von einigen deutschen die regelrechten kochtopftourismus betreiben und so alle deutschen in den kamm hineinziehen!auch in holland gibt es tierschützer aber die sind nicht wie einige deutsche verbissen sondern realitätsnah!aber ich schweife zu weit aus und werde zu diesem thema nichts mehr schreiben!habe meine meinung und andere haben ne eigene wollte nur mal zum nachdenken animieren!gruss sascha
CATCH and RELEASE No Kill-Fish

PS. Jetzt kommt nicht an in holland darf man auch kiffen!


----------



## Zanderseb (1. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Habe mir alles mal durchgelesen.

Ob man alle Fische mitnimmt oder nur einige, dass ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Doch sollte jeder so viel Verstand mitbringen ,das richtige Maß zu finden.

Um die Nachhaltigkeit der Fischbestände nicht aus Habgier und Ignoranz gegenüber der Natur zu gefärden.

Also in diesem Sinne ein weiteres fettes Petri.


----------



## honeybee (1. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo Zanderseb

Ich kenne dieses Thema von ignoranten Anglern, aber auch von Gewässer Pächtern.

Nehmen wir mal den Hohenwarte Stausee. Dort vermehrt sich der Zander selbst. Doch seit einigen Jahren sind kaum noch erwähnesnswerte Fänge verzeichnet wurden. Der Grund: das Gewässer wurde jedes Jahr im Frühjahr zu zeitig abgelassen, so das die Nester auf dem trockenen lagen. Wir fahren trotzdem hin, da alleine schon die Atmosphäre atemberaubend ist. Und wenn wir nix gefangen haben, dann hattenw ir wenigstens ein erholsames Wochenende. Und ich möchte anmerken, das wir in 6 Jahren, 1 Zander mit nach Hause nahmen. 

Nun zu den Anglern. Wir waren von gestern zu heute an der Bleiloch Talsperre. Alles voll mit Anglern, zumindest da wo wir saßen. Ich beobachtete unseren Nachbarangler eine Weile. Zu erst flog die Grundrute raus, mit lebendem Köfi. Als 2. folgte die Schwimmerrute und ich war der Überzeugung, das er wohl nen Wurm drauf machen wird. Pustekuchen........wieder lebender Köfi. Und zu guter letzt, holte er seine Spinnerrute noch und zog los.

Das gute an der Sache war, er hatte nix gefangen und auch keinen Biß gehabt. Aber ich denke, das an solch hochfrequentierten Angelplätzen auch mal öfter kontrolliert werden sollte.


----------



## anguilla (1. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@zanderseb: :m  :m

ich kann deinem letztgesagtem nur beipflichten!

ich hab mir auch schon den Mund fusselig geredet...leider herrscht in Deutschland doch die "Kochtopfanglermentalität" vor.
..konnte selbst Freunde nicht überzeugen...

Ich habe aber nichts dagegen, wenn Fisch in Maßen, aber nicht in Massen, entnommen wird!


----------



## Paparazzi (1. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo!
Wollte doch noch eins loswerden!
A:finde ich toll das es einige gibt die eine gesunde einstellung  gegenüber der fischwaid
   haben!
B:damit nichts falsch verstanden wird,habe kein problem damit wenn einer meinen
   futterplatz befischt und ich da nicht gerade angel(solche bewussten absahner tun   
   mir auch leid)aber es gibt auch die sorte die schmeissen über die ruten wenn man 
   daneben sitzt!

Gruss Sascha  CATCH and RELEASE  No Kill-Fish


----------



## nachtangler (1. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

ich finde den gedanken von paparazzi war löblich aber nen bißchen krass....man muss, wie seb schon sagte, ein gesundes mittelmaß finden...und wenn ich immer nur fischen gehen würde, wenn ich nen fisch mitnehmen wollen würde, könnt ich es vergessen...dann ginge ich nämlich garned mehr...meine freundin isst keinen fisch und für mich allein mach ich mit sicherheit keinen 3 kilo zander fertig und die räuchertonne schmeiß ich auch ned für einen aal an...

wenn jemand mal 10 aale entnimmt, weil er bekannte zum grillen eingeladen hat....ok
wenn aber jemand 10 aale entnimmt, die dann einfriert oder gar wegwirft.........nich ok
dann gibts auch noch ganz lustige "angler", die meinen sie könnten fische wie müll behandeln....sprich, aale werden abgeschlagen, schnüre im maul und dann werden die tiere achtlos ans ufer geworfen... das wirft nen super bild auf die angelnde gesellschaft... nich die bekommen ne anzeige, die verantwortlichen findet man ja sowieso nie, das zieht alle angler in mitleidenschaft, wenn das dann mal einer von der "PETA" oder wie diese sch*** organisation auch immer heißen mag, sieht, dann haben die wirklich gründe, sich für ein fischerei-verbot auszusprechen und zumal sie auch dann die öffentlichkeit hinter sich stehen hätte... vielleicht sollte jeder mal darauf achten, was er selbst am wasser veranstaltet, aber auch, was sein nachbar veranstaltet... das fängt bereits an, damit, dass man haken, schnüre und hausmüll, nich am wasser liegen lässt...ich hab letzte woche erst ca. 20 meter schnur und 4 wurmhaken gefunden...ich mein,nen haken, der runterfällt, ist bei nacht wirklich ned zu finden...aber 20m schnur???

aber das gehört ja garned zum thema...dasselbe ist es...wann bin ich am rhein mal kontrolliert worden, ob die papiere in ordnung sind??? ich angle seit 7 jahren am rhein...NIE

und dieser häufig benuztzt "gag"... : "kennst du die russische fischereierlaubnis? -nein!?! -klappmesser" kommt nicht von ungefähr... was mir am rhein schon passiert ist...das könnte nen ganzen krimi füllen...angefangen vom klappmesser und androhung von prügel bis hin zu geladener gasknarre an der schläfe, alles schon erlebt...und das nur, weil ich mich 10 meter an ihren angelplatz begeben habe... was machen die mit nem kontrolleur?

ich bin der meinung, dass wir angler uns gegen so ein verhalten zur wehr setzen müssen und da bringts nichts, wenn wir uns, die wir alle versuchen uns korrekt zu verhalten schon gegenseitig denunzieren!

werd morgen mal nen thread aufmachen....würd mich freuen, wenn einige vorschläge zum thema beitragen!

grüße vom nachtangler


----------



## peterSbizarre (1. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

hallo leute!

ich hab schonmal zu diesem thema gepostet... 
und zwar als dritter glaub ich.

ich sags hier nochmal für alle:
2010 wird es bei uns definitv keine zander mehr geben:
der arapaima wird langsam aber sicher seine stelle im ökosystem übernehmen.

greetz@all

peterSbizarre


----------



## nachtangler (2. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

düsseldorfer....war ja klar....von denen kommt auch nie was vernünftiges    :g :g :g   

wenn schon, wäre ich für weiße störe...

oder noch besser.............weiße wale

grüße


----------



## Hefti (2. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Moin Zanderseb
Ich stelle den Stachelrittern in der Ems nach und muss sagen,dass auch hier die Zanderfänge zurückgegangen sind.Aber man hat immer noch gute Chancen einen pro Tag zu fangen,besonders in der kalten Jahreszeit wenn die Wollhandkrabben verschwunden sind,ist der Köfi auf Grund in der Schifffahrtsrinne eine totsichere Methode.
Ich glaube aber nicht,dass es 2010 keine Zander mehr gibt.Man kann ein Gewässer nicht leerfischen,wenn es groß genug ist.Gerade in den großen Flüssen und deren Nebengewässer haben die Zander genug Rüchzugsmöglichkeitenn und werden auf ewig dort leben.Seit ca.10 Jahren haben wir einen Zanderboom in Deutschland.Aber die Fänge werden zurückgehen und die meisten Angler werden sich eine neue Fischart aussuchen,die dann erbarmungslos beangelt wird.Dadurch wird sich dann der Zanderbestand erholen.Ich meine,vor dem Zanderboom war der Hecht der Liebling aller Angler und er hats auch überlebt.
Ich gebe dir aber recht,dass nicht jeder gefangene Fisch getötet werden muss.
Wenn man 2-3 Zander hat braucht man nicht mehr,man sollte erst einmal diese Fische verwerten.

MfG
hefti##


----------



## Zanderseb (2. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zanderseb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paparazzi (2. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo!

Nun sag ich schon wieder was hierzu!was seb gerade meinte!die wenigen könner sind aber auch meistens die angler die nachdenken und ein gewissen respekt vor gewässer und fisch haben!klar essen sie auch mal einen fisch(ich auch)aber ich weiss was ich mit ruhigem gewissen verantworten kann!war dieses jahr zu bestimmten zeiten an beatimmten spots 5 mal mit twister unterwegs,fazit 9 zander und 2 barsche (36 u 40cm)!habe 4 zander entnommen und auch gegessen,aber das reicht,habe erstmal kein intresse mehr an zander und angel nurnoch auf karpfen!wenn ich wollte hätte ich aber die ganze nachbarschaft in der strasse mit zander versorgen können doch wozu?wegen geld?nein das ist mir zu billig!bei den kosten die ich fürs angeln und meinem hobby ausgebe wäre es ein tropfen auf den heissen stein,doch die toten fische wären es nicht!finde auch das die gierhälse wesentlich schlechtere angler sind wie zb mitglieder des DHC(Deutscher Hechtangler Club)!Weil gierhälse meistens unter dem innerlichen zwang stehen einen fisch mit nach hause zu bringen,versagen sie meistens!
@honeybee Würde mir auch wünschen das mehr gegen "schwarze schaafe"durchgegriffen wird!doch jemanden anschwärzen wäre  das letzte was ich tun würde,selbst wenn ich mich noch so aufrege!gruss sascha
CATCH and RELEASE No Kill-Fish


----------



## peterSbizarre (2. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@nachtnagler äh nacktangler 

weisst du überhaupt was das ist... *arapaima*!?

ok, den rhein in köln und umliegende gewässer nehm ich von meiner vorrausage aus, da wird es 2010 nur noch schlammspringer und lungenfische geben. :v
düsseldorf natürlich auch denn das liegt ja stromab von köln bzw. im radius. #d

hat die kellyfamily eigentlich immer noch ein hausboot auf dem kölner rhein?

spass beiseite: köln is schon korrekt so. und du hast angefangen nachtangler-otto... #d
jedenfalls geht mir die von zanderseb angeleierte diskussion ziemlich aufn kecks.
das ganze ist in eine schuldzuschieberei gegen andere angler ausgeartet, die wohl besonders böse methoden anwenden und die zander ausrotten... 
dabei hatte ich versucht zu erklären dass das so garnicht möglich ist.


----------



## Paparazzi (2. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo!
also ich schon wieder!es wird immer zander geben!nur die bestandsdichte wird wegen vielen faktoren zurückgehen!da mache ich mir eher gedanken das es 2010 keine aale mehr gibt!und da sind bestimmt nicht die angler schuld!habe auch keine vorurteile gegen diejenigen die eine/n superaalnacht/woche/monat haben und alle fische mitnehmen weil massenfänge nur noch schlecht möglich sind!da liegt das problem ja bekanntlich woanders!aber so kann es gehen!gruss sascha
CATCH and RELEASE


----------



## magic.j (2. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hi Leute,


will auch mich mal wieder zu Wort melden,klar darf man die Angler nicht über einen Kamm scheren,aber das macht der Großteil ja nicht.Aber für mich ist es auch traurig anzusehen,dass man alle Fische die man fängt auf den Kopf haut.Die,die das machen können mir nicht weiß machen,dass sie ihre Fische alle essen,oder?
Bei uns im Verein gab es auch mal ein Fall,der hatte doch 200 Karpfen in seinem Fangbuch stehen,das kann ja wohl nicht angehen,oder?Meine er kann doch unmöglich alle gegessen haben.So Angler sind für mich schlimmer als die Kormorane,die machen die Bestandsdichte kaputt und rücken die Angler in ein schlechtes Licht,wobei wir eh schon ne schlecht Lobby haben.

Ich habe absolut nix gegen Leute,die ab und an mal einen gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen und essen,mache ich ja schliesßlich auch,aber ich mag halt dieses Massenabschlachten der Fische nicht.

Aber die meisten Boardies haben gottseidank eine (meiner Meinung nach) gute Einstellung dazu,was sie mitnehmen und was sie schwimmen lassen

Mfg
magicj

P.S: Falls sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt,tut es mir leid,das wollte   ich nicht,wollte nur nochmal meinen Standpunkt klar machen

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Rausreißer (2. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Die Frage (oder der Standpunkt) war doch der:

*wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben? * 

2010 glaube ich schon, ohne Zweifel.

Da der Zander eigenlich ein Fisch ist, der aus dem Schwarzmeerzuläufen hier eingewandert ist, wird er sich, da wir uns von den Geo-Wissenschaftlichen Standpunkt immer noch von der letzten Eiszeit wegbewegen (zu Warmzeit hin), noch weiter nach Norden ausbreiten.

Der Mensch bietet dem Zander durch von uns ev. herbeigeführte Nährstoffe die richtige Ausgangslage in einigen Teilen unsere Gewässer.
Bei trüben Wasservehältnissen ist die Ausgangslage somit für den Zander dem Hecht und den Salmoniden überlegen.
Also, biologisch spricht eigenlich nichts dagen das die Zanderbestände weiter wachsen,
Liegt nur son bischen am Mensch (mal wieder)

R.R.


----------



## peterSbizarre (2. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@Rausreißer


----------



## nachtangler (3. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ peterSbizarre ... die kellys treiben tot im fluß ---> terrorgrupies 4 ever

na aber.....nacktangeln....wär doch auch mal ne idee....ich werds mal probiern...

und mich nervt dieser düsseldorf--->köln "streit"........

grüße



P.S.: übrigens klar weiß ich, was nen arapaima ist.....ein lungenfisch aus dem amazonas.......zu bestaunen im kölner zoo......

SO... #r  #r  #r


----------



## Paparazzi (3. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo!
@nachtangler Linda de mol,.ok.sc.lampe  TERRORGRUPIES 4 EVER
CATCH and RELEASE


----------



## peterSbizarre (3. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@nachtangler

peace!#h

nacktangeln rockt! vor allem im sommer! :m


----------



## nachtangler (4. August 2004)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

japp i weiss....

i habs gestern nacht mal ausprobiert 

jetz aber mal ohne scheiss


----------



## Zander26 (10. November 2006)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

´Hallo alle zusammen  meine frage ist:gibt es neue Schonzeiten für Zander und Hecht?
ich mache gerade die Fischerprüfung,und mir wurde gesagt das die schonzeiten sich geändert haben kann es mir jemand sagen?

ich bin hier in Niedersachsen....

Lg Zander26


----------



## NorbertF (10. November 2006)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ganz leer kriegen wir als Angler die Gewässer sicher nicht.
Aber so leer dass man nur noch alle 2 Jahre mal einen Zander fängt schon. Glücklicherweise nimmt dann auch immer rapide der Beanglungsdruck ab und es wird laaaangsam wieder besser.
Sein muss das nicht, siehe Holland, Irland (mitm Hecht)etc.
Aber leider sind die meisten hierzulande unbelehrbar und werden ja auch von der Gesetzeslage bestätigt. Es werden 1 mio. Gründe gesucht warum nicht das Totschlagen sondern irgendwas anderes (Gewässertrübung etc.) Schuld ist am Rückgang. Das ist zwar lächerlich, aber menschlich. Man ist nie selber Schuld.
Sich darüber aufregen bringt nichts, das gibt nur Streit.
Ich nehms gelassen hin und amüsiere mich dann über gewisse Threads die ich finde....z.B. Rezepte für Gründlinge. Jo Zander sind weg, jetzt essen wir Gründlinge und wenn wir die alle abgeschlagen haben dann eben Kaulquappen?
Ich finds schon fast lustig...


----------



## HD4ever (11. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

hole mal die olle Kammele wieder vor ...
bitte ich zu entschuldigen :m
gab ja hier zu seinem Thread des öfteren mal ganz schön stunk oder letzendlich hat er auch das AB ja mehr oder weniger verlassen ....
mußte aber feststellen das ich in letzter Zeit schöne und gute Reportagen von ihm mal zu Gesicht bekomme ! #6
von den Fängen ganz zu schweigen ... |uhoh:
In der aktuellen Raubfisch mal wieder eine übers Zanderangeln ...
schade eigendlich das er sich hier nicht mehr so blicken läßt!


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Sein Brötchengeber ist ja mittlerweile offenbar auch auf die Catch&Eat Schiene aufgesprungen. Wie ihm das wohl gefällt?
Mir zumindest nicht so...


----------



## Keek (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Zanderseb schrieb:


> Ein Hecht ,Prima
> 
> Wenn du willst schreib ich dir eine Totsichere Zanderköderführung per PN
> 
> ...



Moin! Da wäre ich auch interessiert dran!
Gruß Keek #h


----------



## Keek (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Sorry, hätte erst zuende lesen sollen! |uhoh:


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ NorbertF: Sein Brötchengeber war schon immer auf dieser Schiene.........! Da wird ein 90+ gern mal filetiert! Schon vor Jahren waren auf der HP vom Brötchengeber regelmäßig tote Zander etc. zu sehen! Auch wenn der Brötchengeber kein überzeugter Releaser ist, so wohnt er doch recht weit entfernt von der Elbe-Ost. Und ich denke, Zanderseb wird dort nach wie vor ordentlich mit den Zandern umgehen! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Also bei uns in der Weser gibt es gar keine Zander mehr. KEINE. Also kommt bloß nicht hierher und versucht es, es ist vollkommen sinnlos.

Hier gibt's nur Brassen. Und Aalande. Sonst nix. Klar?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ Zanderseb,
|good:|good:|good:

Genau das gleiche Problem haben ich auch mal gehabt bei uns am See gab es eine Super Stelle an der ich immer einen oder mehrere Hechte fing,dann als es rauskam das ich dort immer gefangen habe(weil mich einer gesehen hat an der Stelle).Und dann war es vorbei! |krach:

mfg Marvin :g


----------



## Eckaat (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich hab vor über 10 Jahren mit Angeln aufgehört, nicht weil ich keine Freude mehr daran gehabt hätte, sondern genau aus diesen in diesem Thread beschriebenen Zuständen. 

Ich hatte zu der Zeit eine 12 Meter Stahlbarkasse und hab anfangs mit ein paar Freunden auf der Ostsee dem Dorsch nachgestellt. Dann brachte jeder nach und nach wieder jemanden mit und irgendwann war der Kahn ständig voll.

Leider haben sich die Meisten genau so idiotisch benommen wie eingangs beschrieben.

Ich hab mich auf See herumgestritten wenn Babydorsche in die Kiste wanderten und bin einfach nach Hause gefahren wenn alle Kisten voll waren. 

Ich hab einen Heringstörn nach über 1000 Stück abgebrochen, als auf die Frage was sie denn mit so viel Hering wollten, die Antwort kam: "Was ich nicht in die Truhe kriege schmeiß ich den Hühnern hin."

Jedesmal waren die meisten besoffen und haben mich dann wegen meiner Einstellung beschimpft und beleidigt. Irgendwann hatte ich keine Freude mehr, solche Leute als "Sportfreunde" zu haben und hab das Boot (nicht nur aus diesem Grund) verkauft.

Wir hatten hier "Sportfischer", die haben in der Unterwarnow an der Petribrücke die Zander mit Drillingsgeschirren absichtlich gerissen. Gottseidank ist seit einigen Jahren das Angeln mit Drilling jetzt dort verboten. Aber heute stöhnen alle, daß kein  Zander mehr da ist und stehen sich umsonst die Beine in den Bauch.


Nun habe ich aber einen kleinen Sohn, der gestern 4 geworden ist. Seit heute habe ich nach 10 Jahren wieder eine Fischereiabgabemarke im Schein und werde mit ihm demnächst mal angeln gehen und ihm waidgerechten Umgang mit dem Tier und verantwortungsbewusstes Verhalten der Natur gegenüber beibringen.

Vielen Dank für diesen Thread, das macht Hoffnung, daß nicht alle Sportangler solche gierigen und tötungswütigen Idioten sind wie ich sie kennengelernt habe.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## xlsxn 79 (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@Zandersb 

ich kann von dem was du berichtet hast auch ein lied von singen.
Ich befische schon mein ganzes leben ein bestimmtes gewässer in hh wo es eigentlich einen guten zanderbestand gibt.
Ich habe aber in den letzten jahren echt bescheiden gefangen,
war zb letztes jahr ne ausbeute von 3 zandern bei bestimmt gut 20 versuchen in der saison, ich hab etliche stellen abgefischt mit gummi und co sowie mt köfi aber die zander wollten einfach nicht.
Dieses Jahr hab ich dann im mai wieder angefangen zu Probieren 
und hab eine stelle gefunden die letzten Jahre nichts mehr gebracht hatte, aber es jetzt in sich hatte ich fing dort soviele zander wie nie zuvor in meinem leben bis jetzt ca.50fische
die alle maßig wahren und der großte für mich stolze 84cm hatte 
dazu kamen noch gute aale als beifang auf köfi.
Von den besagten 50 z habe ich nur z zwischen 50 und 70cm entnommen und nicht mehr als 25 stck mitgenommen die dann in der Pfanne schmorten oder in der tonne baumelten den rest hab ich zurückgesetzt besonders die auf gummifisch weil die ausser nemm lippenpiercing keine ernsthaften verletzungen hatten.
Dann eines tages bekam ich gesellschaft am wasser von einem karpfenangler mit dem ich ein wenig ins gespräch kam und er bekam mit wie ich an diesem tag mehrere zander fing.Da er auf karpfen nichts bekam probierte er es dann mit gummi auch auf zander und fing auch!
Ein paar tage später wollte ich dann wieder an besagte stelle reisen und musste feststellen das meine karpfenangelbekanntschaft auch dort war und angelte nat auf zander und nicht mehr auf karpfen außerdem bekam er auch noch kräftig besuch von angekollegen die auch an anderen stellen dieses gewässers geangelt hatten und machte kräftig werbung damit das hier gut z zu holen sei seit dem waren dann sehr viele angler an der stelle wo ich vielleicht ein bis zwei mal die woche dort war war jetzt den ganzen tag jeden tag die hölle los und alle geierten nach zandern.ende vom lied die fänge sind im vergleich zum anfang des jahres stark zurrückgegangen an der stelle. ich bin der der sich nach einer neuen umsehen muss wegen der fangaussichten und vor allem weil ich meine ruhe am wasser haben möchte.
Und in zukunft werde ich es verhindern wenn möglich anderen etwas zu veraten um so welche szenarien in zukunft zu vermeiden.

Gruß Olsen


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Naja jetzt mal ernsthaft,

vielleicht kann ich es schlecht beurteilen, weil ich eure Gewässer z.T nicht kenne.

Aber im großen und ganzen finde ich diesen ganzen Thread stark übertrieben pessimistisch.

Mal abgesehen davon, daß der Zander einer der anpassungsfähigsten Fische ist und ein echter Überlebenskünstler...

Der Rückgang der Zander kann imho gerade an größeren Fließgewässern auch auf Ursachen wie die explosionsartige Vermehrung der Cormorane zurückzuführen sein. Außerdem gibt's ja nun auch an manchen Flüssen Berufsfischerei, nicht wahr? ;-)

Ob man einen großen Strom wie den Rhein einer kompletten Fischart einzig und allein durch Beangeln berauben kann? Ich kann es irgendwie nicht so recht glauben.

Allein wie viele Rückzugsmöglichkeiten für die Fische an einem solchen Gewässer vorhanden sind, die nicht beangelt werden (können) ...

Ich kenne auch Angler, die solche Aussagen machen: "Also ich angle an diesem Fluss jetzt seit xx Jahren und es wird immer weniger mit dem Zander".

Wenn man dann aber genau nachforscht, merkt man schnell, daß dieser Angler von Jahr zu Jahr immer die selbe Buhne beangelt. Hallo? Das Fische ihre Standplätze über die Jahre wechseln können muß man doch wissen. Daß eine Stelle in einem Jahr Top und im anderen Flop sein kann auch. Hat meiner Meinung nach selten etwas mit Angeldruck zu tun.

Ich bin immer vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen, daß die Fische vorsichtiger werden, Angelplätze meiden usw. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, da müßte man sich mal mit nem Biologen drüber unterhalten, ob Fische solche Erfahrungen untereinander austauschen können. Denn sonst müßte ja jedes Exemplar in einem Schwarm schonmal an einem Angelhaken gehangen haben. Unwahrscheinlich. Geb den Fischen ein Muster (Farben, Formen Geräusche, Turbulenzen) daß bei ihnen den Beißreflex auslöst und sie beissen, ob sie schonmal geangelt wurden oder auch nicht. Ist aber nur meine These, ich lasse auch andere Erfahrungen gelten.

Bei Stillgewässern von geringerer Größe halte ich ein Ausrotten einer Fischart durch Beanglung dagegen für möglich. Aber alleine an meinem  Gewässer, der Unterweser, kann ich mir  nicht so recht ein Aussterben des Zanders vorstellen.  Ich treffe hier Angler, die halten die Unterweser für ein Zanderarmes Gewässer. Es gibt in meiner Stadt sogar Angler, die meinen die Barsche hier wären eher klein. Wie dem auch sei, diese Leute machen einfach etwas falsch.  

Was ich damit sagen will, solche Erfahrungen (viel - wenig Fisch, große - kleine Exemplare) sind seeeehr subjektiv. Die Zeiten und Orte, wo gefangen werden kann und wieviel - der eine braucht eben länger, um ein Schema dahinter erkennen zu können. Der andere  ist  zu unflexibel  und beangelt  Jahr aus Jahr ein die gleichen Stellen. Man muß sein Gewässer jedes Jahr neu erlenen.

Ich bezichtige übrigens niemanden hier schlechter anglerischer Fähigkeiten oder so. Wollte nur mal aus meiner Sicht die Dinge zeigen. Wenn jemand sagt, daß an seinem Gewässer die Fänge zurückgehen und der Angeldruck steigt, dann liegt es natürlich nahe da eine Verbindung zu sehen und die kann ja auch absolut zutreffend sein.

Ich mache diese Erfahrung nicht. Muss mich aber auch nicht ständig mit lauter Modeangler-Trotteln um irgendwelche Buhnen kloppen, wie Anderorts der Fall.
Man kann aber doch nicht gleich verallgemeinern und nur weil man bei 20 Sessions nur 3 Zander fängt (womöglich noch an der selben Stelle) gleich mutmaßen, daß der Bestand zurückgeht... Das ist eben einfach Pech gehabt. Manchmal ist Angeln auch Glückssache.


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ NorbertF: Sein Brötchengeber war schon immer auf dieser Schiene.........! Da wird ein 90+ gern mal filetiert! Schon vor Jahren waren auf der HP vom Brötchengeber regelmäßig tote Zander etc. zu sehen! Auch wenn der Brötchengeber kein überzeugter Releaser ist, so wohnt er doch recht weit entfernt von der Elbe-Ost. Und ich denke, Zanderseb wird dort nach wie vor ordentlich mit den Zandern umgehen!
> 
> Gruß Ingo



Denke ich auch. Der Zanderseb macht das sicher richtig.
Bei seinem Cheffe hab ich da eher den Eindruck er driftet ins andere Extrem ab wenn ich mir seine Seite so ankucke.
Ich hab meine Konsequenzen gezogen, die ganzen Köderverkäufe in unser PLZ Gebiet hab grösstenteils ich "verschuldet" durch Selbstkauf und durch Bekanntmachen im Bekanntenkreis. Da kamen sicher 4-stellige Beträge in wenigen Monaten zusammen.
Spar ich mir nun, Köder gibts auch woanders.


----------



## xlsxn 79 (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Man kann aber doch nicht gleich verallgemeinern und nur weil man bei 20 Sessions nur 3 Zander fängt (womöglich noch an der selben Stelle) gleich mutmaßen, daß der Bestand zurückgeht... Das ist eben einfach Pech gehabt. Manchmal ist Angeln auch Glückssache.[/quote]

Wenn du richtig lesen würdest wäre dir  klar das ich viele stellen probiert hab.Und sicher ist, dass angeln viel mit glück zu tun hat
aber das glück kann mann sich erarbeiten und vielleicht auch erzwingen indem mann sein gewässer überjahre studiert und auf eigene faust auskundschaftet aber das es leute gibt die nur rumfahren um zu schauen wo gefangen wird und sich dann dort hinbegeben und das auch noch an die große glocke hängen müssen dafür hab ich kein verständnis.

Olsen


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



olsen 79 schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig lesen würdest wäre dir  klar das ich viele stellen probiert hab.


Ok, dann *sorry* deswegen, Olsen. :m



> Und sicher ist, dass angeln viel mit glück zu tun hat
> aber das glück kann mann sich erarbeiten und vielleicht auch erzwingen indem mann sein gewässer überjahre studiert und auf eigene faust auskundschaftet


Mein Reden!



> aber das es leute gibt die nur rumfahren um zu schauen wo gefangen wird und sich dann dort hinbegeben und das auch noch an die große glocke hängen müssen dafür hab ich kein verständnis.


Das muss echt zum  :v sein. Aber da kann ich nicht mitreden, ich habe soetwas *Gottseidank* noch nicht erlebt ... Witzigerweise, denn in meinem Bundesland darf jeder gegen geringe Gebühr auch ohne Angelprüfung loslegen (jedenfalls an der Weser) und trotzdem will das Angeln hier nicht so recht in Mode kommen. Es gibt hier aber auch keine geldgeilen Geschäftemacher unter den Anglern, die das Gewässer immer und überall als Top-Fanggebiet promoten, vermeintlich neue, unschlabbare Angeltechniken entwickeln, Bücher darüber schreiben und Guidings anbieten, Gewässerführer für Touristen rausbringen... Der erste Penner, der hier soetwas macht soll mir mal über den Weg laufen ... :r


----------



## bassking (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Nunja- an der Weser hat man leicht reden: Trüb, voll mit Futter, teils extrem tief und durch die Gezeiten vergleichsweise sehr, sehr schwer zu befischen...

Am Rhein sieht die ganze Geschichte anders aus: viel weniger Hot-Spots, die zudem noch sehr leicht zu erkennen sind..der Fluß ist auch nicht sonderlich tief...die fängigen Bereiche sind zügig und für die Meisten recht einfach abzuangeln.

Also ich kann mit Bestimmtheit sagen, dass man JEDES Gewässer- inklusive der "unerschöpflichen" Bodden, früher oder später kleinkriegt.

Auch die Weser war mal WESENTLICH ertragreicher- aber vielleicht angelst Du auch noch nicht so lang mit Gummi um zuwissen, wie´s mal war, bevor Alles und Jeder plötzlich statt mit Köfi oder Wurm auf Brasse/Aal/Zander , Gummiköder verwendete und jeden kleinen Schwanz mitnahm.

Die Weser hat immernoch Einiges zu bieten..besonders kurz nach der "Schonzeit", die bei Euch VIEL,VIEL zu früh endet...dann sind dann plötzlich Mitte Mai/Anfang Juni super zweistellige Fänge drin....komischerweise immer in der Nähe der Laichplätze an gewissen Hafeneinfahrten.
So kann man auch vom super Bestand sprechen..wenn sich die Fische laichbedingd konzentrieren und dann "abgeschossen" werden.
Aber das weißt Du ja sicher Alles schon.

Man kriegt jedes Gewässer schlecht.

Bassking.


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Guter Beitrag Bassking.


----------



## Eckaat (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



bassking schrieb:


> Nunja- an der Weser hat man leicht reden: Trüb, voll mit Futter, teils extrem tief und durch die Gezeiten vergleichsweise sehr, sehr schwer zu befischen...
> 
> Am Rhein sieht die ganze Geschichte anders aus: viel weniger Hot-Spots, die zudem noch sehr leicht zu erkennen sind..der Fluß ist auch nicht sonderlich tief...die fängigen Bereiche sind zügig und für die Meisten recht einfach abzuangeln.
> 
> ...


 
Beifall auch von mir. 

Natürlich bekommt man jedes Gewässer tot, wenn genug Halbwilde ihre abenteuerlichen Strippen durchziehen und jede Mickymaus einpacken, die am Haken hängt.

Und davon gibt es leider zu viele (nicht nur die Russen).

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Gardenfly (12. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

ich verstehe nicht die Sache das der Gufi schuld ist ?
Einen einzigen Maßigen Zander habe ich auf Kunstköder gefangen . Die Köfiangler sind im Schnitt auf 20-30 St,verangelte, untermaßige nicht gezählt.
Für den Elbe-Seiten_kanal :
Ich sehe eher das Problen, das es immer weniger Futterfisch gibt, aber zum natürlichen Zuwachs, noch Z1 besetzt werden, also immer langsameres Wachstum.
Seit einiger Zeit hat der Kormoran den Zander als Futter entdeckt und die sind nicht so groß um nicht gefressen zu werden.
Und dann werden noch etliche vom Köderfisch-angler verangelt (ca. 10 Kleine zu 1 Maßigen),beim Gufi angeln ist das Verhältnis zwar 15 zu 1, aber es geht ihnen später immer noch gut.


----------



## Diski (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo Zanderseb!
Selber Schuld, würde ein Pilzsammler,den Platz verraten wo es Steinpilze in massen gibt?
Ist nicht auch die Mitnahmeverpflichtung Schuld (Tierschutzgesetz)?
Wenn man bei uns erwischt wird wie man einen maßigen Fisch zurück setzt, kann der Schein weg sein!!!!!!!
Ich habe erst einen Zander in 26 Jahren gefangen und der hatte 49cm, wenn ich ehrlich bin, müsste ich sagen das ich meinen ersten maßigen Zander egal 50  und mehr mitnehmen würde - das ist einfach so  - ich wäre über glücklich.
Gefangene Tiere kann man so und so verletzen, egal mit was man sie fangen will, ich hatte schon einen Karfen mit der Boiliemontage gefangen wo man den Haken nicht mehr gesehen hat obwohl das ja nicht sein sollte.
Du wusstest das da die Zander stehen und bist trotzdem jedesmal sofort da hin gesprungen, statt ab und zu wo anderst hin zu gehen - da hätte Dich auch jeder andere beobachten können. Ich wäre da nur hin wenn ich auch einen Zander gewollt und hätte sonnst einen neuen Platz gesucht, dabei wäre für mich der Reiz gewesen - selber Schuld.
Was haben wir nur vor den Gufis gemacht, alle Zander verangelt - das ist Blödsinn!
Ich denke einfach, es ist wie bei einer aussterbenden Tierart, es kommen mehrere Faktoren zusammen.
Man kann nicht sagen: Daimler und Benz sind schuld das es Heute das Ozonloch gibt, oder die 2 sind schuld das Herr XY überfahren wurde.#d

Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.
Albert Einstein 
14.03.1879 - 18.04.1955
deutscher Physiker und Nobelpreisträger


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



bassking schrieb:


> NAlso ich kann mit Bestimmtheit sagen, dass man JEDES Gewässer- inklusive der "unerschöpflichen" Bodden, früher oder später kleinkriegt.
> (...)
> Man kriegt jedes Gewässer schlecht.





Eckaat schrieb:


> Natürlich bekommt man jedes Gewässer tot, wenn genug Halbwilde ihre abenteuerlichen Strippen durchziehen und jede Mickymaus einpacken, die am Haken hängt.



Naja, das wird ja alles immer wieder gern behauptet. Muß ja auch nicht falsch sein. Aber ich will das mal einfach hinterfragen. Wie kann man soetwas mit Bestimmtheit sagen? Wo kommt der Einblick her? Ich halte es nicht für völlig unmöglich und wehre mich auch nicht mit aller Gewalt dagegen. Ich glaub's nur einfach solange nicht, bis ich Zahlen sehe, die klar belegen, daß in einem der größeren Fließgewässer mit wachsender Anzahl Angler die Fischbestände auch nachweisbar und deutlich zurückgehen, so daß man von einer Gefährdung einer bestimmten Art sprechen kann. Ich suche jetzt schon die ganze Zeit nach solchen Zahlen, finde aber nichts. Ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren, denn schließlich stelle ich ja genau wie ihr einfach mal nach meinem subjektivem Eindruck Behauptungen auf. 

Fakt ist, daß Fischarten immer wieder mal zurückgehen, um dann evtl. wieder einen großen Boom zu erleben. Oder auch nicht. Auch die Durchschnittsgrößen schwanken über die Jahre. Da kommen aber viele Faktoren zusammen, Gewässerqualität, Wetter, Klima, Futterangebot und was-weiß-ich noch alles. Einen direkten Zusammenhang zur Sportfischerei zeichnet sich doch nirgends genau ab, wenn man sich die Statisken für die Fischbestände der Gewässer wie Rhein und Elbe anguckt. Oder ich erkenne da einfach nicht den springenden Punkt? 

Was die Micky Mäuse angeht: Auch da teile ich die Erfahrung nicht. Ich lerne überwiegend vernünftige Angler kennen. Und was sind "abenteuerliche Strippen"? Hört sich nicht sehr fängig an...
Was die Schonzeiten bei uns angeht: Das sollte man schon unserem Bundesland selbst überlassen. Was woanders vielleicht falsch ist muß hier nicht unbedingt auch falsch sein. Die Zahlen sprechen für sich, von einem nennenswerten Rückgang des Zanderbestandes in den letzten Jahren kann bei uns jedenfalls kaum eine Rede sein, ich suche morgen mal die Zahlen heraus.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



> Aber ich will das mal einfach hinterfragen. Wie kann man soetwas mit Bestimmtheit sagen? Wo kommt der Einblick her?



Aus eigener Erfahrung. Habe jetzt schon 4 mal miterleben dürfen wie Gewässer plattgeangelt wurden.
Habe das auch schonmal woanders geschildert ausführlich wie das vor sich ging.
Kann sich aber jeder selber zusammenreimen, gibt ja Länder wo Releasepflicht für Räuber herrscht, einfach mal die Fänge dort und sagen wir mal bei uns im Rhein vergleichen...
Ich merke schon dass bei euch noch gut was gefangen wird wenn es dich schon erschüttert dass jemand nur 2 Zander in 5 Angeltagen fängt.
*Die allerallermeisten Angler bei uns fangen jahrelang gar nichts. Null. *
Und trotzdem machen sie es dann so:


> Ich habe erst einen Zander in 26 Jahren gefangen und der hatte 49cm, wenn ich ehrlich bin, müsste ich sagen das ich meinen ersten maßigen Zander egal 50 und mehr mitnehmen würde - das ist einfach so - ich wäre über glücklich.



Und darum wirds auch nicht mehr besser, jeder Schniepel der mal aus Versehen hochkommt kriegt gleich wieder eine. Bestandserholung ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Palerado (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich bin der Meinung dass man kleine Gewässer schon leer, bzw. annäherns leer machen kann. 
Bei grossen Gewässern bin ich der Meinung dass man höchstens einzelne Stellen stark schädigen kann, der Gesamtpopulation wird dies allerdings wenig ausmachen (rein auf Angler bezogen).

Dies ist nur meine Meinung und gründet sich auf keinerlei wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse!!!


----------



## zanderhunter-hst (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hi Zanderseb, ik kenn dein Problem ich konnte drei Jahre ungestört an einem Gewässer angeln wo niemand auch nur einen Zander vermuttet hätte. Aber wie das so is bekommen die Leute das doch irgendwie immer raus. Früher war es da kein Problem mal Nachmittags mal so 2-3 Zander zu fangen, die auch noch sehr gute größen an den Tag legten. Nun sieht's da ungefär so aus wie im April beim Heringsangeln auf dem Rügendamm.....kannst dir also vorstellen nach zwei Jahren....naja jetzt geh ich im Schnitt 2x angeln für einen Zander...was ja im Schnitt nun auch nicht so schlecht sein muss...ich kenne ja auch Gewässer da sind das top Ergebnisse und es gibt immer noch mal selten ein oder zwei Tage wo man mal mehere Fische fangen kann...aber man merkt schon deutlich wie das fangen zurückgeht. Was auch daran liegt das die besagten Angler alles gnadenlos totschlagen und das Wort Fangbegrenzung für die nen Fremdwort ist.


----------



## Gorcky (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Also um meine Erfahrungen auch mal kunt zu tun,bei uns in der Ruhr waren vor ein paar Jahren (ca.4) ein paar Stellen,wo man "fast" nie als Zanderschneider nach Hause gegangen ist. DIese Stellen waren natürlich (besonders am WE) fast durchgehend besetzt al es bekannt wurde. Es sind leute gekommen und haben ne *halbe* Stunde ihren Köderfisch gebadet,1-2 zander gefangen,ab in den Kofferaum und weg.
Ergebnis: Die letzten 3 Jahren kaum (um nicht zu sagen garkein) Zander.
Ich muss aber auch fairer Weise dazu sagen,das unsere Zander hier zwischenzeitlich an einem Augenpilz erkrankten,wodurch auch viele verendet sind.

So langsam scheint sich der zander wieder zu erholen und wird vereinzelt wieder gefangen,aber die guten Zeiten sind definitiv vorbei!! Zum heulen...:c


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich merke schon dass bei euch noch gut was gefangen wird wenn es dich schon erschüttert dass jemand nur 2 Zander in 5 Angeltagen fängt.


Nein, das erschüttert mich überhaupt nicht und ich finde das alles andere als unnormal. 

*



			Die allerallermeisten Angler bei uns fangen jahrelang gar nichts. Null.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 *
Mit "Bei uns" meinst du den GESAMTEN RHEIN??? Ich bin immer noch nicht so ganz überzeugt. 

Woher kann man mit BESTIMTHEIT sagen, ob ein Gewässer oder besser ein Fluß "plattgeangelt" wurde, oder ob nicht Veränderungen an der Gewässerqualität, des Binnenschiffverkehrs oder alle möglichen anderen, in frage kommenden Faktoren daran (mit-)schuld sein können? #c

Wenn man sich etwas allein aufgrund von subjektivem Empfinden und eigener Einschätzung feststellt, dann kann man es nicht mit BESTIMMTHEIT sagen. Da muß für mich zumindest etwas mehr her, als "Also an unserem Flußabschnitt läuft es immer schlechter."
Wenn man sich an manchen Gewässern z.B Fangstatistiken von Berufsfischerverbänden anschaut, dann bekommt man den Eindruck dem Zander geht es gut. Allerdings rede ich jetzt nicht vom Rhein. Hat da jemand passende Zahlen?


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nein, das erschüttert mich überhaupt nicht und ich finde das alles andere als unnormal.
> 
> 
> Mit "Bei uns" meinst du den GESAMTEN RHEIN??? Ich bin immer noch nicht so ganz überzeugt. #c



Ich meine den Oberrhein bei uns. In der Gegend von Karlsruhe mags schon wieder anders aussehn, aber was ich so mitbekomme ists auch da recht ähnlich.

Ich will dich auch gar nicht überzeugen, ich schildere nur Tatsachen. Jesus bin ich ja nicht dass man alles glauben muss was ich sage 
Aber ich merk schon dass ich die Geschichte wiederholen muss, kleinen Moment ich suche sie raus, will nicht doppelt posten. Kommt gleich.

Hier nachzulesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1704392&postcount=31

Genaue Angaben zu den beschriebenen Orten kann ich dir auch geben, dann kannst du bei Nichtglauben das Gesagte gern nachprüfen. Falls du Leute kennst in der Gegend heisst das.
Du glaubst nicht was da ablief. Da waren statt 5 Angler die Woche 50 jeden Tag. Da sind pro Tag Hunderte Zander gekillt worden, das ganze ging bloss ein paar Wochen dann war Ende. 
Das begründe mal einer mit der verbesserten Wasserqualität


----------



## gründler (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Mann Frau kann sich ja auch ohne Gedanken machen zu müssen die Schulter des Gesetzes als sehr sehr große Hangematte zu nutzen.

Wie heißt es so schön: Wo nix mehr gefangen wird geht auch keiner mehr Fischen.

Und das bezieht sich nicht nur auf uns Angler ne auch Berufsfischer müßen zum Teil weichen,oder Betrieb dicht machen. #d


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich will dich auch gar nicht überzeugen, ich schildere nur Tatsachen. Jesus bin ich ja nicht dass man alles glauben muss was ich sage


Natürlich glaube ich dir!!!!  Warum solltest du einfach Stuss erzählen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß du nur 4 Stellen abfischst und daraus gleich die ganz großen Schlüsse ziehst. Manche tun das aber.

Ich glaube lediglich nicht, und da wiederhole ich mich schon wieder, daß man eine Fischart in einem großen Strom einzig und allein durch Beangeln vollkommen plattmachen kann. Das ist alles. #c Mag sein das das möglich ist, aber allein die felsenfeste Überzeugung anderer reicht mir nicht aus, um meine Meinung diesbezüglich zu ändern. Da muß mehr kommen, oder ich bleib dabei. Dann ist aber das was ich sage genauso wenig wahr oder falsch, als bei jemandem der das Gegenteil behauptet.

Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen: Steigender Angeldruck kann einem Bestand schaden, aber es sind zusätzliche Faktoren notwendig, um eine Fischart komplett auszurotten. Vielleicht so?


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ausrotten natürlich nicht! In Untersuchungen geht man davon aus dass immer 12% übrigbleiben (frag mich nicht wieso genau 12%). Das kriegt man nicht mit der Angel raus. Ich fang ja noch welche, andere auch. Aber wirklich nicht viele. Gut ich hab dieses Jahr bereits über 50 Stück (Hecht und Zander gemischt) gefangen, aber ich geh auch fast jeden Tag raus. Ich rede viel mit anderen Anglern, auch solchen die dort schon Jahrzehnte angeln. Die allermeisten fangen NICHTS. Seit einigen Jahren keinen einzigen.
Der Bestand ist quasi ausgelöscht, das war mal völlig anders!
Ich rede aber nicht von 4 Stellen, das stimmt. Sondern von einer Strecke von an die 200km. Wenn du aber von "Strom" redest kann ich das nicht gelten lassen. Vielmehr muss man den beschriebenen Bereich als ca. 20 Einzelgewässer betrachten da durch Gewässerverbauung kein wirklicher Zusammenhang des Gewässers besteht (Kraftwerke, Schleusen).
Diese tragen auch zur Misere bei, aber die gibts schon sehr lange ohne dass sie dem Zanderbestand wirklich geschadet hätten.
Das war der beschriebene Raubbau. Zander versammeln sich zu bestimmten Zeiten immer an den selben Orten. Wenn man die kennt kann man den Bestand fast auslöschen. Nicht nur ausdünnen. Denn: selbst wenn nur noch wenige Fische da sind so kommen diese doch immer noch zu genau jenen Plätzen wo sie auch gefangen werden können. Das ist das Problem.
An einem dieser Plätze wurde zB ein Angler aus einem nahegelegenen Angelverein gesichtet der ca. 40 tote Zander im Boot hatte. So wurde hier gearbeitet. Das IST bestandsgefährdend....an der Stelle fängt man übrigens selten...nur manchmal da kommen sie alle dahin. (Genauer schreibe ich das nicht, ich denke du verstehst es eh).


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Zander versammeln sich zu bestimmten Zeiten immer an den selben Orten. Wenn man die kennt kann man den Bestand fast auslöschen. Nicht nur ausdünnen. Denn: selbst wenn nur noch wenige Fische da sind so kommen diese doch immer noch zu genau jenen Plätzen wo sie auch gefangen werden können.



Das sehe ich ähnlich. Ich denke, daß die Zander nicht vorsichtiger werden, bzw. bestimmte Stellen meiden, weil dort geangelt wird |supergri. Nicht von sich aus. Wohl aber aus umweltbedingten Gründen. Sind die "Gewässer" denn an sich vom Hauptstrom getrennt, so daß man überhaupt von einem "Bestand" reden kann? Ich meine nur, weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, daß manche Nebengewässer in einem Jahr von einer Fischart besucht werden und einem anderen wieder nicht... /kleinlaut


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Keine Nebengewässer, es ist der Hauptstrom vom Rhein.
Vom Stauwehr Märkt bis zum Stauwehr Iffezheim etwa.
Und der Altrhein natürlich (hat Verbindung).

Ich wünsche dir dass es in der Weser nicht passiert. Übrigens wäre ich nicht überrascht wenn deine Beiträge von den dort noch guten Fängen bereits einige Dutzend neue Angler für die Weser gebracht hätten.
Poste doch mal einen guten Fangplatz und beobachte den 14 Tage lang. Viel Spass


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Übrigens wäre ich nicht überrascht wenn deine Beiträge von den dort noch guten Fängen bereits einige Dutzend neue Angler für die Weser gebracht hätten.
> Poste doch mal einen guten Fangplatz und beobachte den 14 Tage lang. Viel Spass



Hmmja #q, eigentlich mach ich auch keine Werbung für die Weser. Daß das ganz schön blöd ist, ist mir klar. Aber man will ja auch anhand des eigenen Beispiels etwas aufzeigen können.

Naja, vielleicht ist das nur mein subjektiver Eindruck, habe aber das Gefühl das extrem wenig Leute hier Spinnfischen. So wenig, daß ich mir manchmal schon gewünscht habe es wären mehr, nur damit man sich auch mal mit jmd. unterhalten kann (Ansitzer sind eher nicht so gesprächig). 

Zum Glück ist der Großteil meiner Spots ziemlich kriminell zu beangeln. Wenn da überhaupt mal einer außer mir und meinen Kollegen hingeht, dann wirft der 3 mal, kriegt 3 Hänger und haut wieder ab :q. Ich kenne aber selbst den kleinsten Unterwasserhügel und studiere die Struktur bei Ebbe genau, so daß ich dort sehr gut angeln kann.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Solche Plätze sind gold wert, immer in den Rückspiegel kucken (spässle)


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Solche Plätze sind gold wert, immer in den Rückspiegel kucken (spässle)





OT: Also von mir aus kann mich jeder gern besuchen kommen. Wenn er nicht vorhat irgendwelche Schniepel einzupacken oder sich daran stört, daß ich auch mal etwas entnehme, gerne. Alle herzlich eingeladen :m


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> OT: Also von mir aus kann mich jeder gern besuchen kommen. Wenn er nicht vorhat irgendwelche Schniepel einzupacken oder sich daran stört, daß ich auch mal etwas entnehme, gerne. Alle herzlich eingeladen :m



Ich komme darauf zurück, weil meine Schwiegereltern eine Ferienwohnung in Verden haben. Da wollte ich nächstes Jahr mal einige Tage verbringen. Wäre schön mit jemandem angeln gehen zu können


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Gerne. Vergiss den Gewässerschein nicht!


----------



## Frankenfischer (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Die fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung des Zanders ist gar nicht so einfach. Die Zanderpooulation eines Gewässers ist ein ständiges auf und ab. Da der Zander bei guten Verhältnissen für recht viel Nachwuchs sorgt, ist es gar nicht so selten, dass sich ein Zanderbestand plötzlich explosionsartig vermehrt. Man spricht dann von der sog. Zanderdepression. Die Angler werden mehr und mehr große Zander fangen, was auch ganz richtig ist. Erst wenn die Zanderfänge wieder abnehmen, bewegt sich der Zanderbestand auf ein, dem Gewässer verträgliches Maß zu. Denn was passiert, wenn man einen zu großen Zanderbestand in einem Gewässer nicht durch die Angelfischerei dezimiert. Die Zander werden nach und nach den gesamten Futterfischbestand verputzen und dann zwangsläufig über den eigenen Nachwuchs herfallen. Das geht dann so lange weiter, bis kein Nachwuchs mehr hochkommt. Dann hat man zwar einen sauberen Bestand an Großzandern im Gewässer, aber keinen gesunden Zanderbestand. Das ist mittel- und langfristig gesehen eine Katastrophe. Denn wenn nach und nach die Großzander gefangen werden (ich kann nicht glauben, dass immer alle wieder zurückgesetzt werden) oder auf natürliche Art und Weise verenden, fehlen zu viele Zanderjahrgänge und plötzlich scheint der Zander komplett verschwunden. Es kann dann sehr, sehr lange dauern, bis sich wieder ein ordentlicher Bestand einstellt. Ich kann diese Schwankungen des Zanderbestandes seit Jahren an der Fränkischen Seenplatte beobachten. Auch hier gibt es Jahre mit unglaublichen Zanderfängen und Jahre, wo man meint es gäbe keine Zander mehr. Ein stetiges auf und ab. Ist aber ganz normal. Also nur keine Angst, die Zander werden wiederkommen - ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Ausrotten lassen sich die Zander -gottseidank- nicht. Nachzulesen ist das Ganze in jeder Fachliteratur zur Zanderbewirtschaftung.


----------



## NorbertF (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



> Nachzulesen ist das Ganze in jeder Fachliteratur zur Zanderbewirtschaftung.



Na klar. Die wollen ihre Besatzfische ja auch verkaufen...schon klar 
Bewirtschaftung...allein schon das Wort passt nicht zu einem freilebenden Tier.

Alleine schon die Behauptung die Zander hätten sich selbst ausgerottet drum gibts grad keine ist ein Witz. Man konnte ganz genau zukucken beim Ausrotten. "Wiederkommen" tut da auch nüscht, die sind platt. Natürlich wird nun Lebensraum frei der normal durch hohe "Geburtenraten" und gutes Abwachsen durch weniger Nahrungskonkurrenz gefüllt wird. Nur wird der Lebensraum von anderen Arten besetzt, weil die Zander bei jedem Aufflackern der Population sofort wieder niedergeknüppelt werden.

Der simple Grund ist: zu viele Bratpfannen und sonst nichts.

Wart mal ab was in Kürze von der "Zanderkant" kommen wird. Da gehts auch nicht mehr lange. Magst was wetten?
Der /die Bodden ist ebenfalls in nichtmal 10 Jahren platt. Auch da wette ich gern.
Den Edersee haben wir ja auch geschafft, der kommt aber grad wieder ein wenig (ist da nicht der Berufsfischer weg jetzt oder wie war das?)


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@WW

Zahlen kann ich leider nicht nennen, es gibt keine. Aber folgende Entwicklung im Rhein bei Köln. 
Vor 20 Jahren war es kein Problem mehrere gute Zander am Tag zu fangen. Auch Weißfische gab es quasi unbegrenzt.
Damals musste man aber auch Glück haben, einen anderen Angler zu treffen und wenn, dann kannte man sich meist. 
Weißfische hat niemand mitgenommen und auch Zander landeten nur selten in der Küche. Mag sein das die damals schlechte Wasserqualität und die einhergehende Schadstoffbelastung der Fische damit zu tun hat. 
Dann kamen, insbesondere in den letzten ca. 10 - 12 Jahren immer mehr Angler an den Rhein. Angler, die jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden Fisch auf den Kopf hauten. Angler, die nur selten im Besitz einer Rheinkarte sind.  Fangbegerenzungen wurden ignoriert, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße ebenfalls.
Seit etwa 5 Jahren muß man schon sehr früh unterwegs sein, um eine gute Stelle besetzen zu können. Kommt man später, sitzen schon welche da. 
Seit diesen 10-12 Jahren geht die Fangquote bei mir und meinen Bekannten kontinuierlich zurück. An leicht erreichbaren Plätzen fängt man fast keine Zander mehr, Weißfische sind rar. An schwerer erreichbaren Stellen ist diese Entwicklung etwas verzögert, aber auch da trifft man mehr und mehr Angler. 
Jetzt kann man mit Recht in Frage stellen, ob alleine der Befischungsdruck daran Schuld ist. Ich habe auch lange die These vertreten, dass alleine durch Angler ein Strom wie der Rhein nicht leer zu fischen ist. Gemessen an der gesamten Wasserfläche ist der beangelbare Teil doch sehr klein. Aus dem Restrefugium müssten doch immer wieder Fische nachwandern. 
Kormorane, Wollhandkrabbe, veränderte Wasserqualität und Nährstoffangebot haben sicher auch einen Einfluß. 
Ein entscheidendes Erlebnis hat mich aber dann doch arg zweifeln lassen. 
Seit diesem Jahr bin ich endlich im Besitz einer Erlaubnis für den Niehler Hafen. Der hat direkten Anschluß an den Rhein, ist aber abgesperrt, heißt umzäunt und man muß am Pförtner vorbei und das geht nur mit Karte.
Ein bestimmtes Klientel von Anglern muß leider draußen bleiben. 
Man mag es nun glauben oder nicht. Im abgesperrten Hafen fängt man sehr gut. Zander, Barsche, Weißfische in ausreichender Anzahl und Größe. Zwar sagen die " alten Hafenangler " das es auch hier nicht mehr so gut ist wie früher, aber doch deutlich besser als im Strom selbst. 
Jaja, in einem Hafen fängt man immer besser als im Strom.
Nene, denn es gibt genügend Häfen, die nicht abgesperrt sind und wo besagte Angler ungehinderten Zutritt haben. Da fängt man auch nicht besser als im Strom selbst, im Gegenteil.

Wenn man nun nochmal alle bestandsrelevanten Faktoren in Betracht zieht, bleibt nur ein einziger Unterschied zwischen dem Niehler Hafen und dem Rest des Rheins.
Nämlich der selektive Zutritt für eine relativ geringe Zahl von Anglern, die überdies auch noch zum großen Teil releasen. 

Wie gesagt, Zahlen gibt es nicht. Aber ich mühe mich immer noch, andere Gründe als das Überfischen des Stroms für diesen Unterschied zu finden.

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Aha daher kommt deine geänderte Einstellung, ich hatte mich schon gewundert.
Ja ich sags ja: selbst erlebt muss man es haben, dann weiss man Bescheid.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wart mal ab was in Kürze von der "Zanderkant" kommen wird. Da gehts auch nicht mehr lange. Magst was wetten?



Das kann da auch nicht immer so weitergehen.

Denn auch da ist der Zanderbestand angebl. in einigen Jahren explodiert. Wenn dort der Zander wieder seltener wird, dann ist das also nicht unbedingt ein gänzlich unnatürlicher Vorgang.

Ich weiß garnicht, warum du jetzt so auf Frankenfischer ( |good rumhackst, für mich hört sich das alles sehr plausibel an und passt auch sehr gut zu dem Eindruck, den man bekommt, wenn man sich die Fangstatistiken und Populationserhebungen eines Gewässers über 10-20 Jahre anschaut. auch bei uns hier an der W. ist ein stetes auf- und ab zu erkennen.

Im Endeffekt läuft es doch wieder darauf hinaus auf die unliebsamen "Pottangler" einzudreschen und daß man wohl am besten jegliche Entnahme grundsätzlich untersagt, oder? Das lese ich jedenfalls zwischen den Zeilen, ohne dir diese Worte in den Mund legen zu wollen. 

Dieses Gerede ums "Plattangeln" - ich kaufe euch (Norbert & Rolle) eure Erfahrungen 100%ig ab, ohne Frage. Ich denke auch, daß eine Population, die erstmal Bestandschwierigkeiten bekommt sich auch nicht mehr leicht erholen kann, wenn trotzdem unverändert drastisch darauf eingeangelt wird. 

Aber jetzt schaut euch doch mal den Threadtitel an: wird es 2010 *überhaupt* noch Zander geben?

Wie Norbert ja schon sagte, einige Fische (die ominösen 12%) werden immer übrig bleiben. Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, ob man durch Angeln eine Art überhaupt auf dieses Maß herunterdezimiert bekommt. Ich bezweifle das. Andere Faktoren spielen eben auch eine Rolle und das sich der Zander "selbst ausrottet" hat glaube ich niemand behauptet. Was aber die Zusammenhänge zwischen Futterangebot, der zur Vermehrung beitragenden Exemplare und Jungfischen angeht, das klingt für mich sehr einleuchtend. Auch weil man vergleichbare Vorgänge auch in anderen Bereichen des Tierreichs nachgewiesen hat.

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Erfahrungen eines Einzelnen oder auch einer Gruppe (i.d.F die Angler) da als stichhaltigen Beweis hernehmen kann.


----------



## NorbertF (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



> Ich weiß garnicht, warum du jetzt so auf Frankenfischer ( ) rumhackst,


Auf ihn eindreschen will ich sicher nicht, er hat die "Fachbücher" ja nicht geschrieben. Sorry an Frankenfischer falls das so ankam.


> für mich hört sich das alles sehr plausibel an und passt auch sehr gut zu dem Eindruck, den man bekommt, wenn man sich die Fangstatistiken und Populationserhebungen eines Gewässers über 10-20 Jahre anschaut. auch bei uns hier an der W. ist ein stetes auf- und ab zu erkennen.


Ich glaube dir gerne auch dass es auf ein stabiles Gewässer zutrifft das eben noch nicht plattgeangelt wurde.
Wenn ich mir bei uns die letzten 10-20 Jahre anschaue, dann gibts da kein "Hoch". Es geht seit 20 Jahren nur bergab.


> Im Endeffekt läuft es doch wieder darauf hinaus auf die unliebsamen "Pottangler" einzudreschen und daß man am wohl am besten jegliche Entnahme grundsätzlich untersagt, oder? Das lese ich jedenfalls zwischen den Zeilen, ohne dir diese Worte in den Mund legen zu wolle



Unter Pottangler verstehe ich Leute die jeden Fisch mitnehmen auch wenn es 50 pro Woche sind um diese dann zu verkaufen oder ähnliches. Ja auf die will ich eindreschen. 
Ein Angler der mal nen Fisch für die eigene Küche mitnimmt würde ich nie als Pottangler bezeichnen, das ist doch normal und der Sinn des Angelns.
Aber jeden einzelnen Fisch der irgendwie beisst zu töten ist daneben. 
Und das wurde hier massiv gemacht.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Servus,

Ich will mich in diese ausgereifte Diskussion eigentlich gar nicht groß einmischen. Ich will auch nicht bezweifeln, dass sich Fischbestände verändern. Weiterhin glaube ich auch durchaus daran, dass der Zanderbestand im Rhein in den vergangenen Jahren geringer geworden ist.
Aber man sollte die Kirche doch im Dorf lassen! (Sorry NorbertF - will hiermit nicht schon wieder DICH ankreiden. Soll nur ein allgemeines Beispiel sein)


> Die allerallermeisten Angler bei uns fangen jahrelang gar nichts. Null.
> ...
> Ich meine den Oberrhein bei uns. In der Gegend von Karlsruhe mags schon wieder anders aussehn, aber was ich so mitbekomme ists auch da recht ähnlich.


Ich war nun gerad diese Woche zum Elektrofischen am Oberrhein bei Baden-Baden und hab reichlich Fisch zu sehen bekommen. Bei aller Liebe, aber nur weil die Angler nichts fangen, ist das mal absolut KEINE Aussage über den Fischbestand! |rolleyes
Es gibt halt auch noch andere Faktoren, die Auswirkung auf das Fangergebniss haben... 

Wie gesagt, will ich hier nichts beschönen. Ich finde nur man sollte nicht gleich aus richtigen Beobachtungen ("die Angler fangen nichts"), die falschen Schlüsse ("es gibt keine Fische mehr") ziehen. 



Btw. war´s wirklich sehr schön und interessant am Oberrhein!!! :m


----------



## NorbertF (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ja klar ists schön am Oberrhein 

Deine Fotos hast du aber unglücklich gewählt, die beweisen wohl eher dass ich Recht habe oder?



> Es gibt halt auch noch andere Faktoren, die Auswirkung auf das Fangergebniss haben...



Nochmal zur Sicherheit:
Teilweise wurden die Gewässer auf 2-4 Wochen "gekillt". Ich wüsste nicht welche anderen Faktoren das sein könnten.
Ablauf:
o jahrelange gute Fänge
o Artikel im Blinker
o Invasion
o Massenkopfklatschen
o Ende Gelände

Welche anderen Faktoren nun? Da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Hechtchris (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ Foolishfarmer

ist das ein neunauge ? #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> @ Foolishfarmer
> 
> ist das ein neunauge ? #h


Jap, und zwar die seltenere Variante: das Bachneunauge! :l


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo Norbert,



NorbertF schrieb:


> Deine Fotos hast du aber unglücklich gewählt, die beweisen wohl eher dass ich Recht habe oder?




zeigt auf jeden Fall, daß ausreichend Futter vorhanden ist!
-------

ich muß aber zugeben, je näher du die umstände bei dir skizzierst, desto glaubhafter wird es (nicht ironisch gemeint).

wenn ich hier solche Zustände hätte, würde ich mich wohl auch mehr zu der Releaser-Fraktion zählen... #t Kontrollierte Entnahme ist schon etwas anderes als alles platt hauen... 

Und dann das Problem mit den Russen (um die Dinge mal beim Namen zu nennen, hab ich kein Problem mit)... soll ja überall das gleiche sein. gibt hier auch so ein paar stellen, wo die sich zum gemeinsamen abknüppeln treffen. Man findet auch hier und da mal ne Schnur mit ner Made, die jemand irgendwo festgebunden hat.


----------



## Gardenfly (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

manchmal sind Zander da und keiner fängt sie Beispiel, in einen kleinen Vereinsteich (ca. 3/4 ha) haben wir 3 Jahre ca 10 Z1 besetzt, jeder sagte da gibt es keine Zander dir halten sich nicht oder die wurden gefressen.
Dann mußten wir wegen Niedrigwasser den Teich mit einen Netz abfischen, heraus kamen 13 Zander zwischen 40 und 85cm, keinen kleinen.
Grob gesagt 17 Zander pro Hektar,nicht gerade eine große Chance auf einen zu treffen wenn der Hunger hat.
In großen Gewässern zieht vielleicht ein Pulk von 15-20 Stück umher, dafür kann der nächste Kilometer Zanderfrei sein.


----------



## saarländer 24 (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo, 
dann geb ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu. 
Die Saar, ein kleiner Bach (im Vergleich mit Rhein und Elbe), war ende der 80er ein gutes Zandergewässer. Anfang der 90er ein sehr gutes. Eigentlich angelten nur "ne Handvoll" Spezialisten mit Gummi auf Zander. Mitgenommen wurde fast nix. 
Doch die Zanderfänge schwiegen sich rum und immer mehr "Angler" stellten gevatter Glasauge nach.
Die Fänge blieben ganz OK. 
Dann trat diese "neue" Spezies auf. Köderfisch lebendig, Zelte direkt an den besten Plätzen, Tag und Nacht( Nachtangelverbot) die Ruten im Wasser, meist mehr als die zwei Erlaubten. Das beste waren 3 Hauszelte direkt unterhalb der Schleuse ( Schongebiet ) vollbesetzt mit mind 4 Personen pro Zelt von Juni bis ende August. Entnommen wurde ALLES was den Kopf aus´m Wasser streckte. Das Ergebnis: Zandertechnich ist die Saar ( kann nur von meiner Strecke sprechen) seit 1996 
eine Wüste. 
Es gibt sicher noch welche, nur habe ich seit nunmehr 5 Jahren so gut wie keinen mehr gefangen. 

Eine Hoffnung bleibt, denn langsam wächst wieder Gras auf´n "Zeltplätzen"....

mfg aus´m Südwesten

no fish, no fun...


----------



## NorbertF (14. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



> Dann trat diese "neue" Spezies auf. Köderfisch lebendig, Zelte direkt an den besten Plätzen, Tag und Nacht( Nachtangelverbot) die Ruten im Wasser, meist mehr als die zwei Erlaubten. Das beste waren 3 Hauszelte direkt unterhalb der Schleuse ( Schongebiet ) vollbesetzt mit mind 4 Personen pro Zelt von Juni bis ende August. Entnommen wurde ALLES was den Kopf aus´m Wasser streckte.



Ganz genau solche. Davon spreche ich auch. "Normale" Angler sind kein Problem.
Ich nehm nun halt gar nichts mehr mit in der Hoffnung dass es hilft den Bestand eventuell doch wieder aufzubaun. Das ist aber nur mein Versuch etwas zu bewirken, mehr nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt läuft es doch wieder darauf hinaus auf die unliebsamen "Pottangler" einzudreschen und daß man wohl am besten jegliche Entnahme grundsätzlich untersagt, oder? Das lese ich jedenfalls zwischen den Zeilen, ohne dir diese Worte in den Mund legen zu wollen.
> Auch ich bestätige hiermit, das ich mit Freuden auf Pottfischer eindresche, ja diesen am liebsten auf Lebenszeit die Angelerlaubnis entziehen würde, so sie denn überhaupt eine besitzen und wenn nicht mindestens 10 Jahre Knast auf den Hals wünsche.
> Allerdings sehe ich den Begriff Pottfischer genau so wie Norbert. Das sind Typen, die mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringen als in der eigenen Wohnung, die sich um Fanglimits einen Dreck scheren und jeden, wirklich jeden Fisch gnadenlos töten und mit Ihren Fängen die komplette Verwandschaft incl. Freundeskreis versorgen. Und das auch oft gegen Bezahlung. Sozusagen illegale Nebenerwerbsangler. Fische im Rahmen des eigenen Bedarfs zu entnehmen ist dagegen völlig legitim und in keiner Weise verwerflich. Gerne lade ich Dich zu einem Spaziergang am Rhein ein und wir zählen mal durch, welche Anglertype in der absoluten Überzahl ist.
> 
> ...


 
Nein, ein stichhaltiger Beweis sind die Erfahrungen der Angler sicher nicht. Insbesondere aber der signifikante Unterschied zwischen dem abgesperrten Hafen und dem Strom und den offenen Häfen geben doch sehr zu denken. Immerhin unterliegen die Fische dort den absolut gleichen natürlichen Bedingungen und augenfällig ist nur der Unterschied im Befischungsdruck. 
Welche Umstände können sonst dieses Ergebnis erklären ?

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Aha daher kommt deine geänderte Einstellung, ich hatte mich schon gewundert.
> Ja ich sags ja: selbst erlebt muss man es haben, dann weiss man Bescheid.


 
Ähh, so geändert ist meine Einstellung aber nicht. Ich denke ich habe schon mehrfach in dieser Hinsicht gepostet. Wenn man so will ist meine Meinung durch die Erlebnisse im Niehler Hafen nachträglich bekräftigt worden. 

Ralf


----------



## minden (15. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ohne jetzt alles durchzulesen....

Ich denke auch ist es oftmals sinnvoll den Ball (im Sinne vom erzählen toller Fänge) flach zu halten. Oft habe ich schon gehört:

"Ach immer diese Geheimniskrämerei und Hintergrundretusche bei den Bildern,....was soll das ganze,...?"

Aber irgendwann passiert es den Leuten die vorher dazu eher "negativ" eingestellt waren selber, dass sie von tollen Fängen erzählen und dann plötzlich 1001 Leute an ihrer Stelle Dauerkarten gezogen haben und dann erst kommt die Erkenntniss,...

"Hmm, vielleicht erzähl ich nächstes mal doch nicht mehr soviel"

Meist muss man es selber erlebt haben um es zu verstehen, wieso manche Leute immer so ein Geheimnis um alles machen. Kenne das leider auch und werde immer ruhiger was sowas angeht. Man muss sich auch mal vor Augen führen was man davon hat? N toller Angler zu sein und im Laden zu erzählen was wo wie und wann geht,...hat man da wirklich einen Nutzen von? Ich denke nicht wirklich...

Und zum Thema Gewässer kaputtfischen kann ich auch nur sagen,...

"Ja, leider ist sowas Möglich sofern es systematisch gemacht wird, und das ist leider immer wieder der Fall, die Tüte kann halt nie voll genug sein!"#d


----------



## schaumburg4 (15. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

hallo, 
ist jetzt ja nur ne idee und ich will mich nicht unbeliebt machen aber WIR könnten ja mal einen kettenbrief zum vertstärkten schutz, härteres durchgreifen beim mindestmaß unterschreiteung und vllt. sogar eine mindestmaß erhöhung für den Zander an die politiker oder sonst wem der was zu sagen hat schicken schicken. Was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## Veit (15. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich denke zwar 2010 wird immernoch Zander geben,aber wenns soweiter geht, dass irgendwelche Guides unter anderem auch blutigen Anfängern und Pottis das Zanderangeln innerhalb weniger Stunden erklären, sieht die Zukunft wohl nicht rosig aus. Darum sind die Posts des Thread-Erstellers, wenn man so sieht was er heute macht, eigentlich ein Witz. Aber wie sagte ein bekannter Fußballspieler doch letztens "Manchmal muss man eben ein ********* sein..." Wie recht er da doch hat, oder, Herr Zanderseb? #q


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Da muss ich Veit zustimmen, grad was diesen Guide betrifft, hab ich ja schon geschrieben. Anfängern es beizubringen finde ich zwar in Ordnung, aber grad bei dem angesprochenen fehlt mir dann doch dass er nicht auch darauf hinweist dass man nicht alles plätten muss was man fängt.
Auch wenn ich den Tipp Zanderfilets erst auf der Nichthautseite anzubraten bestätigen kann


----------



## minden (15. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

...naja dazu hatte ich auch was geschrieben, habe es dann aber wieder gelöscht,....

Aber kurz und knapp:
Es besteht ein _klein wenig_ Diskrepanz zwischen damaliger Intension des Themenerstellers und heutigem Handeln...:g


----------



## Dart (15. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Sorry, habe auch nur die letzte Seite bislang gelesen.
Meine Meinung, da die meisten Vereine und Verbände mit Scheuklappen, in der Dimension Scheunentore, ausgerüstet sind, wird der Zanderbestand sich wohl erst nachhaltig verbessern können, wenn es für die Pottis nix mehr zu holen gibt, bzw.der Kosten/Nutzen Aufwand nicht mehr gegeben ist.Selbst dann ist wenig Hoffnung, dann werden halt die Weissfische bis zur letzten Frikadelle verarbeitet, und nur noch nebenbei Zanderköder ausgelegt.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

OffTopic an:


> Auch wenn ich den Tipp Zanderfilets erst auf der Nichthautseite anzubraten bestätigen kann


Leider nicht optimal, was man auch an den Fotos sieht (nur teilweise außen gebräunte Haut, in der "Mitte" nicht knusprig).
Besser: Haut einfach 2 - 3mal quer zum Filet durchschneiden.
OffTopic aus

Mit Sicherheit hat die Entnahme der Angler einen Einfluss auf einen Bestand, je kleiner das Gewässer, desto größer.

Ob es der jeweilige Haupteinfluss ist, wird man wohl nur für jedes Gewässer gesondert feststellen können (z. B. Rhein, wo vermutet wird, dass die Hauptursache das sauber werdende Wasser sowie die Veränderung der Räuberstruktur dadurch (mehr Hechte/Waller) sein soll.).


----------



## Gardenfly (16. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Würden sich alle an Fangbeschränkungen halten, könnte man mit einer Gesammtfangmenge von Zander pro Gewässer das einfach lösen, so wie bei der Jagd mit den Abschussplänen.


----------



## bassking (16. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hi.

Erstmal zu Norbert: gute Posts- kann ich so auch unterschreiben.

Die von Angelprofis häufig vorgebrachten Gründe für den Zanderrückgang sind
immer wieder gerne-da bequem- das "klare" Wasser sowie die Zunahme der Rapfen und
Welsbestände.

Gerne und bequem, da man sich so seiner Verantwortung entzieht, immer mehr Angler
für einen immer kleiner werdenden Bestand an Zandern durch Kurse, Köder, Info allgemein 
"fit" zu machen und zu begeistern.

Die Fachpresse und DVD Medien haben Zander und auch Barsche dermaßen hervorgehoben, dass der Quereinsteiger überhaupt nicht mehr den normalen Weg (Stippen, Kleinfisch) geht, sondern sofort und effektiv die Edelfische beangelt.

Es gibt keine ÜBERPOPULATION an Zandern, die abgeerntet werden könnte.

Die Natur bringt soviele Räuber hervor, wie es das Habitat und auch Futteraufkommen ermöglicht.

Somit ist JEDER entnommene Räuber ein Faktor- es kommt allgemein auf die Intensität der Entnahme an, inwieweit sich das Aufkommen spürbar verschlechtert.

Rhein und Elbe sind Marketinggewässer und werden ausverkauft- die Intensität der Befischung hoch.

Es wird also mittel und langfristig zu einer Wellenbewegung kommen- gute Fänge- starke Befischung- Rückgang der Fänge- schwächere Befischung- ansteigende Fänge.

Ausrotten kann man den Zander mit der Angel NICHT- allerdings das Gewässer nachhaltig umstrukturieren.

In der Zeit, in welcher der Zanderbestand heruntergefischt wurde, werden möglicherweise Nischen von anderen Räubern eingenommen...genau darauf baut ja da Rapfen/Welsargument auf.

Zur Aufklarung des Gewässers am Bsp. Rhein: Der Rhein unterliegt jahreszeitlichen Schwankungen der Planktondichte: im Sommer trüber- im Winter klarer.

DAS IST NATÜRLICH UND GIBT ES SCHON SEIT JAHRZEHNTEN.

Ich habe alte Bilder- Anfang der 90er- wo wir mit dunklen Twistern im klargrünen Winterrhein
gut Zander fingen...Sichttiefen bis über einen Meter !

Der Fluß ist nicht "klar" sondern sommertrüb- früher stank er nur dermaßen, dass Keiner Edelfische gegessen hat !

DAS ist der Unterschied !

Selbst wenn das Gewässer aufklaren sollte, bleibt eine Grundtrübung erhalten- genug für den Zander- meiner Meinung nach.

Das Rapfenargument halte ich für dummen Unsinn: Rapfen und Zander besetzen unterschiedliche Nischen- Rapfen haben ein oberständiges Maul und jagen in der oberen Säule- Zander am Grund...und noch zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten.

Oder haben Rapfen etwa auch "Glasaugen"?

wie wäre es denn, wenn die Rapfen einfach dazugewandert sind, ohne den Hauptgrund des "klaren" Wassers?

An der Weser steigt die Rapfendichte ebenfalls- trotz trüben wassers...Folge von BESATZ.

Rapfen bringen durch die eigene Brut einen Großteil der Futterfische ein- und haben den Ukelei als Futterfisch substituiert.

Der Wels kommt gut mit dem Zander aus- siehe Ebro- und ist zudem an ein trübes Habitat angepasst- oder warum sind sonst die Augen so klein un ddie Barteln so stark ausgeprägt.

Warum sollen Welse für Zander nachrücken,wenn beides Trübwasserräuber sind?

Das Argument des glasklaren Rheins schlägt fehl- man beachte auch, von wem es immer wieder kommt...s.o.

Eine Abnahme des Planktons bestreite ich ja nicht- aber nicht in dem Maße signifikant, als das es für den Zander lebensfeindlich würde.

Die ordentlichen Fischaufkommen in einigen abgesperrten Gebieten sprechen ebenfalls für die These der deutlichen Überfischung...das hatte ich schon vor Jahren an anderer Stelle vertreten.

Die Lösungsansätze sind meiner Meinung nach nachvollziehbar: Heraufsetzung des Mindestmaßes, Regulierung der täglichen und JÄHRLICHEN Entnahmemenge.

RAUBFISCHKÖDERVERBOT in der gesamten Schonzeit- sowie eine Ausweitung Derselben.

Besatz besonders befischter Arten.

und schliesslich:KONTROLLE der Bestimmungen.

Da Dieses nicht geschehen wird, wird man weiterhin auf wenige Zander mit bestem Gerät fischen müssen, um überhaupt etwas zu fangen....und den "alten Zeiten" nachheulen.

Gruß und Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



> Die Fachpresse und DVD Medien haben Zander und auch Barsche dermaßen hervorgehoben, dass der Quereinsteiger überhaupt nicht mehr den normalen Weg (Stippen, Kleinfisch) geht, sondern sofort und effektiv die Edelfische beangelt


Internet nicht zuvergessen, an dem Argument ist mit Sicherheit was dran.



> Somit ist JEDER entnommene Räuber ein Faktor- es kommt allgemein auf die Intensität der Entnahme an, inwieweit sich das Aufkommen spürbar verschlechtert.


Stimmt, inkl. des verschiebens vom Aufkommen der verschiedenen Raubfische (es werden immer mehr Zander als z. B. Rapfen entnommmen werden (weils besser schmeckt...))



> Das Argument des glasklaren Rheins schlägt fehl- man beachte auch, von wem es immer wieder kommt...s.o.


Beziehe ich nicht auf mich, da ich mir das Argument nicht zu eigen gemacht habe, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen, dass es das gibt )

Abgesehen davon sollen Untersuchungen das belegen (wobei ich da immer eh vorsichtig bin und zuerst mal wissen möchte von wem Untersuchungen beauftragt/bezahlt werden....)



> An der Weser steigt die Rapfendichte ebenfalls- trotz trüben wassers...Folge von BESATZ.


Dito am Neckar, zusätzlich unheimliches aufkommen von Wallern, dafür zurückgehen von Hecht (aber schon vor Jahren, dürfte damals wohl am ehesten am massiven Zanderbesatz gelgen haben) und auch Zandern.



> JÄHRLICHEN Entnahmemenge.


Bester Ansatz, leider auch am schwersten effektiv zu kontrollieren. 



> KONTROLLE der Bestimmungen.


Auch das dürfte einer der Knackpukte sein.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@Bassking

|good:|good:|good:

Kann man so nur unterschreiben....


----------



## zokky (16. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Wieviel kostet denn eine Jahrekarte für den Rhein? Wenn ich mich nicht täusche dürfte diese im niedrigen 2 stelligem Bereich liegen. Mit dem Geld kann nicht viel an Besatzmaßnahmen erfolgen. Besser wäre es den Preis drastisch zu erhöhen und die Kartenzahl zu beschränken. 
Wenn ich etwas fange gebe ich auch keine Informationen weiter. Gibt bei uns auch Leute die einen Hecht von 51 cm Abschlagen, leider.


----------



## Fischer1991 (16. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo!

Kennt evtl. jemand denn Bagger see Hoheneich in Pocking??? Weiß jemand wie mom. dort die situation mit denn raubfischen aussieht??


----------



## minden (16. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Würden sich alle an Fangbeschränkungen halten, könnte man mit einer Gesammtfangmenge von Zander pro Gewässer das einfach lösen, so wie bei der Jagd mit den Abschussplänen.


 
Naja, wenn man z.B. eine 20km Kanal- aber auch Flussstrecke hat und viele Spinnangler die JEDEN Tag am Wasser sind und JEDEN Tag ihre 2 Quoten-Zander entnehmen, macht das Pro Angler 730 Zander, das nun noch multipliziert mit Anzahl der Dauerfischer/Entnehmer dann kann man sich leicht Ausrechnen das 20km schnell geplättet sind...

Es ist wie es ist, ...traurig anzusehen und man kann nicht wirklich was dagegen machen. 

PS: Und eine Jahresentnahmemenge ist ja eh nicht zu kontrollieren...


----------



## saarländer 24 (16. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo, 
nochmal zum Thema und zu ner ganz anderen Sicht.
Fisch wird langsam aber sicher mehr und mehr zum "Luxusgut".
Die Meere geben längst nicht mehr gut her um die Nachfrage zu befriedigen. Fangbegrenzungen und größere Maschenweiten der Netze sollen helfen den Bestand zumindest auf diesem niedrigen Niveau zu stabilisieren. *Das hält auch den Preis oben*. Also ständig neue Regeln und Gesetze, härtere Strafen inklusive.....

Die Medien, insbesondere die diversen Kochsendungen, vermarkten nun die edlen Süsswasserfische Zander und Co.
Die Folge: die Nachfrage und der Preis steigt. Der natürliche Bestand sinkt. Jetzt werden wieder härtere Gesetze und Strafen gefordert. Aber auch hier ist es so wenn der Bestand auf einem niedrigen Niveau gehalten wird, *bleibt der Preis oben.* Auch die Angelindustrie verdient gut an einem niedrigen Bestand. Denn wer kauft sich teures Equipment wenn der Bestand so hoch ist das ´n Wollfaden und ein rostiger Nagel auch reichen um Fische zu fangen.

Anstatt immer neue Gesetze und Strafen zu fordern sollte es möglich gemacht werden das jeder zu vernünftigen Preisen an diese Fische kommen kann. Z.b.: *Förderung* von Fischzuchtanlagen, wenn dann noch ein Teich angeschlossen ist wo man bequem seinen Fisch fangen kann um so besser.
*Förderung* von Kochbüchern und Kochsendungen die auch mal´n Karpfen lecker zubereiten....
*Aufhebung *solcher *unsinnigen Gesetze* die´s für Forellenpuffbetreiber fast ünmöglich machen ihre Anlagen regelkonform zu erhalten.
usw.

Das würde natürliche Bestände wieder anwachsen lassen und sogar noch Arbeitsplätze schaffen...

( nur der Preis würde sinken )

Mir´s klar das ich mit dieser Sicht ziemlich blauäugig bin. Das es ne Milchmädchenrechnung ist krieg ich sicher auch gleich wieder gesagt. Aber Ok, ich seh´s nunmal auch so.....

mfg aus´m Südwesten

no fish, no fun


----------



## Drag (16. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



zokky schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet denn eine Jahrekarte für den Rhein? Wenn ich mich nicht täusche dürfte diese im niedrigen 2 stelligem Bereich liegen. Mit dem Geld kann nicht viel an Besatzmaßnahmen erfolgen. Besser wäre es den Preis drastisch zu erhöhen und die Kartenzahl zu beschränken.
> Wenn ich etwas fange gebe ich auch keine Informationen weiter. Gibt bei uns auch Leute die einen Hecht von 51 cm Abschlagen, leider.



Jahreskarte für den Rhein mit Nebengewässern glaube ich 60€
Direkter Rheinstrom glaube ich 30€ oder etwas mehr.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Die Argumente von Bassking sind weitestgehend zutreffend. Allerdings bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die Rapfenbestände im Rhein heute nicht wesentlich höher sind als vor 20 Jahren. Er wird nur immer stärker beangelt und drum auch häufiger gefangen. Somit scheidet er in jeder Form als Grund für den Zanderrückgang aus und ist auch kein Indikator für eine veränderte Wasserqualität. 
Beim Wels ist es ähnlich, auch wenn dieser möglicherweise heute einen etwas stärkeren Bestand hat als früher. Ihn für den Rückgang der übrigen Fischbestände verantwortlich zu machen ist ausgemachter Blödsinn. Wir sollten froh sein, einen soch schönen Fisch beangeln zu können. 

Wenn es weitere Beweise braucht, bitte schön:

Grundlage für einen guten Raubfischbestand sind austreichend Futterfische. Nun schrieb ich ja schon mehrfach, das auch der Weißfischbestand zurückgegangen ist. Das betrifft aber in erster Linie die Größen über 10 cm. Kleinzeug, Rotaugen, Brassen und Ukeleis sind nach wie vor in großer Zahl zu fangen. Demnach dürfte das Nahrungsangebot nicht der Hauptgrund sein. Auch die Ergebnisse des Elektrofischens von FF belegen das. 
Interessant ist auch die Tatsache, das der Schwund in erster Linie Fischarten betrifft, die sehr gut an die Grundrute in " anglerfreundlichen " Gewässerbereichen gehen.
Zander und Friedfische nehmen ab, während Rapfen, Barsch und Barbe stabil sind. Um Wels, Rapfen und Barbe zu fangen muß man schon ein wenig mehr tun, bzw. in starker Strömung angeln. Barsche sind mit der Grundrute nicht so besonders gut zu fangen. 
Man kann also einen Rückgang der relativ leicht bzw. bequem zu fangenden Fischarten/größen feststellen.
Das deckt sich wiederum mit der explosionsartig angestiegenen Zahl der Grundangler. 

Ralf


----------



## bassking (17. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Schöne Argumente kommen hier hervor.

Mal eine kritische,andere Frage: was macht eine Rheinfischereigenossenschaft eigentlich mit den Einnahmen aus Angelscheinverkauf?....

Der Rhein bspw. wird von einer steigenden Anzahl Angler genutzt - Diese fischen auf Arten- die meines Wissens nach NICHT als Besatz gemäß Entnahmemenge zurückbesetzt werden.

Die Folge eines steigenden Angeldrucks auf natürliche Bestände ist deren Rückgang.

Der Rhein ist ein Nutzgewässer geworden- der Fisch wird häufig wieder verzehrt- aber BEWIRTSCHAFTET WIRD ER NICHT....DIES WÄRE ABER ZUGUNSTEN EINER NACHHALTIGEN FISCHEREI SINNVOLL.

Die normale Reaktion auf Verknappung der Zanderbestände durch steigende Nachfrage der Angler wäre aus marktwirtschaftlicher Sicht eine Erhöhung der Preise...bspw. der Angelkarten.

Wer gut fängt, soll auch mit den Kosten belastet werden, die zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit in Besatz einfliessen könnten...

Wird denn überhaupt Etwas für Zunahme der Fischbestände investiert?

Oder lässt die Genossenschaft- meiner Meinung nach- ein produktives Gewässer einfach verlottern?

Investitionen für Botanik in Feuchtbiotopen sind ja aller ehren wert- das Biotop Rhein wird aber HIER, in BALLUNGSRÄUMEN ver- nutzt....
Aktuell zahlt ein Angler einen relativ geringen Betrag für einen relativ hohen Ertrag an Fischentnahme ...durchschnittlich gesehen.

Die Speisefischpreise gewisser Arten sind gestiegen- deshalb wird auch gerne bevorzugt darauf gefischt...ich vertrete zudem die These, dass - je niedriger der Edelfischbestand wird-desto stärker sich der Entnahmedruck entwickelt- der im Umkehrschluss wieder die Bestandssituation verschärft.

Bsp: Man angelt an einem super Zandersee 10 Fische zwischen 40 und 50cm...und Einen um 70cm.

Ich behaupte einmal, dass Viele die kleinen Zander schwimmen lassen- und bevorzugt den 70er mitnehmen- es gibt ja reichlich Fisch.

Steigt der Angeldruck, lassen die Fänge nach...jetzt kommen vielleicht auf 10 Angelversuche 1 gefangener Zander von knapp über Maß- 70er  gibt es gar keine mehr.

Ich behaupte nun, dass die Bereitschaft, den einen kleinen Zander mitzunehmen, gestiegen ist- der Fisch ist rarer und begehrter.

SINNVOLL wäre das Zurücksetzen, weil der Bestand klein ist...macht man das denn?

..da kann Jeder mal in sich hineinhorchen.

Die Lösung liegt in bestandsunterstützenden Maßnahmen - finanziert aus Mitteln des Angelkartenverkaufs.

SO wird nachhaltig bewirtschaftet...nicht, wie am Rhein.

Ich halte- wie an Vereinsseen üblich- das Führen einer jährlichen Fangliste für zwingend...man könnte das an die Zuteilung der nächsten Rheinkarte koppeln.

Ebenso ist ein Anteil des Kartenerlöses für Finanzierung der Fischereiaufseher und Besatzmaßnahmen sinnvoll.


Nur meine Meinung...passieren wird wie immer NICHTS.

Bassking.


----------



## Sandro25 (17. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@Zanderseb

Du kannst ja Kumpels haben!

Das mit dem Zander ist schon ne schlimme sache, aber ich finde das der gesamte Fischbestand Rapiede abgenommen hat, fraglicher weise wird aber jährlich der Jahresbeitrag erhöt, irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich trau mir zu behaupten, das kaum noch besetzt wird!!!!
Und unser liebes Geld für andere Sinnlose Zwecker verballert wird!!!!!!!!!!

MFG


----------



## NorbertF (17. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Das mit dem Besatz sehe ich ein wenig anders.
Wozu der Aufwand? Fische besetzen damit die Angler mehr fangen? Lasst sie doch gleich nach Hause liefern, spart den Stress!
Es müssen Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden dass sich der Bestand selbst erhält. Ausserdem muss Sorge getragen werden dass nicht mehr entnommen wird als das Gewässer produzieren kann. 
Entnahmefenster statt Mindestmasse und radikale Beschneidung der maximalen Entnahmemenge inkl. Kontrolle desselben. Dafür wäre imho das Geld besser angelegt.
Ausserdem lohnt sich dann das Angeln und Verkaufen nicht mehr und viele Sorgen sind weg.


----------



## Sandro25 (17. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Da muß ich dir in gewisser weise Recht geben!
Aber warum vermehren sich denn die Fische nicht so gut?
Oder anders gesagt, warum wird die Brut nicht groß?
Weil irgend welche Typen von den Grünen den Cormoran z.b. unter naturschutz gestellt haben!
Ich will nun nicht alles auf den Cormoran schieben, doch da ist auch was wahres drann.
Sicherlich sollte man auch die Fangmänge begrenzen, doch wie willst du das denn kontrolieren? Mich persöhnlich nerven die Kontrollen, wenn die einem nicht andauernd mit ihrem Äppel Kahn durch die Schnur fahren würden, sondern mal ihren fetten Arsch bewegen würden und über Land zu einem kommen würden, hätt ich da nix dagegen.

MFG


----------



## Sandro25 (17. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich persöhnlich nehme nur Fisch mit, wenn es das beste für das Tier ist, sprich wenn ich den Fisch so verletzt habe, so das er keine überlebenschance hätte.

MFG


----------



## hotte50 (17. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



bassking schrieb:


> Ich halte- wie an Vereinsseen üblich- das Führen einer jährlichen Fangliste für zwingend...man könnte das an die Zuteilung der nächsten Rheinkarte koppeln.



ich habe hier eine Rheinkarte vor mir liegen, ausgestellt von der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft Königswinter. Diese Karte enthält eine auszufüllende Fangliste mit der Bitte, diese an die Genossenschaft zu senden um eine ordentliche Bewirtschaftung zu ermöglichen. Es ist halt nur die Frage, wer von den Inhabern dieser Erlaubnis diese auch abschickt. Finanzielle Konsequenzen wie z.B. in unserem Verein (30 € Strafgeld) drohen nicht.

So wird das auch nie was werden. Auf freiwilliger Basis wird nichts passieren und wenn es zur Pflicht wird, werden wieder die meisten ein fürchterliches Geschrei ablassen und es als Entmündigung abtun.

PS. Meine 3 Tageskarte brauchte ich nicht abschicken...da nix gebissen hat außer einem kleinen untermaßigen Waller.


----------



## NorbertF (17. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> Da muß ich dir in gewisser weise Recht geben!
> Aber warum vermehren sich denn die Fische nicht so gut?
> Oder anders gesagt, warum wird die Brut nicht groß?
> Weil irgend welche Typen von den Grünen den Cormoran z.b. unter naturschutz gestellt haben!
> ...



Ja der Kormoran. Der zweibeinige und der geflügelte.
Desweiteren Laichgebiete schaffen, Flussverbauungen renaturalisieren, Wasserkraft einschränken oder umbaun so dass Laichzügler durchkönnen usw.
Und Kontrollen der Angler werden wohl auch nötig sein, ob jetzt mit oder ohne Äppelkahn 
Entnommene Fische müssen sofort in eine Fangliste, also vor Ort. Die Liste muss abgegeben werden am Ende des Jahres. Voila.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



bassking schrieb:


> Schöne Argumente kommen hier hervor.
> 
> Mal eine kritische,andere Frage: was macht eine Rheinfischereigenossenschaft eigentlich mit den Einnahmen aus Angelscheinverkauf?....
> 
> ...


 
Es ist ja nicht die eigentliche Anzahl der Angler, die den Bestand drückt. Es ist das hemmungslose ausbeuten des Flusses durch einen Teil derselben. Imho machen auch Besatzmaßnahmen keinen Sinn. Im Gegenteil, daurch würde es ja noch interessanter. Auch bei den Fanglisten habe ich so kein gutes Gefühl. Wieviele füllen die denn korrekt aus ?
Auch hier wäre man wieder bei Kontrollen. Müsste ein Angler täglich damit rechnen, kontrolliert zu werden und Verstöße auch echte Konsequenzen haben, dann könnte das Sinn machen. Entnommene Fische müssten sofort eingetragen werden und wer mit einem nicht eingetragenen Fisch erwischt wird, wird bestraft. Einen neuen Jahresschein im Folgejahr gibt es nur gegen Abgabe der Fangliste vom Vorjahr. 
Aber wer will das alles kontrollieren und Buch darüber führen. 

Ralf


----------



## Aali-Barba (18. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Einen neuen Jahresschein im Folgejahr gibt es nur gegen Abgabe der Fangliste vom Vorjahr.
> Aber wer will das alles kontrollieren und Buch darüber führen.
> 
> Ralf


 
Schonmal gänzlich unmöglich bei der derzeitigen Art der Scheine-Vermarktung. Fast jeder Angelladen in der Gegend bekommt einen Stapel und verkauft die. Wie will der Laden wissen, ob der Betroffene gesperrt ist?

Davon aber mal ganz abgesehen MEINEN wieder mal einige genau zu wissen, dass es nur daran liegt, dass nicht jeder genau so angelt und entnimmt, wie sie es jedem gerne zwangsweise überstülpen würden. Komischerweise gerade die, die in anderen Bereichen (Rauchen) zum Beispiel die Freiheit der Selbstbestimmung über sein Handeln als DAS höchste Gut schlechthin anpreisen. |rolleyes

Aber nach diesem Seitenhieb sollten wir nicht ganz ein paar andere Dinge vergessen:

Die Pille zum Beispiel - Im Bereich von Klärwassereinläufen kann man im Wasser teilweise Östrogenwerte resultierend aus dem Morgenurin der Frauen nachweisen, die in der Intensität fast dem Schlucken der Pille gleichkommt. Bei Männern führt dies zum Beispiel dazu, dass die Zahl der zeugungsfähigen Spermien stark abnimmt, wenn ich das richtig behalten habe.

Oder Glasaalfischerei der Franzosen. Nein, es ist natürlich der geräucherte Aal, der Schuld trägt.

Oder Welse, die dank selektiver Entnahme nun heute deutlich größer abwachsen können, wenn der Trend zur selektiven Entnahme anhält und weiter steigt. Aber auch der passt natürlich nicht ins Argumentationsmuster.


Natürlich gehen solche Kleinigkeiten an den Fischen gänzlich vorbei, gell. Der alles verzehrende flügellose Kormoran ist da der eigenen Ideologie natürlich als Argument viel dienlicher. |rolleyes

Beamtwortet dies die Frage des Threads? 

Nein! Aber die anderen Argumente auch nicht, wie ich meine. Tun wir also nicht so, als würden die das.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Schonmal gänzlich unmöglich bei der derzeitigen Art der Scheine-Vermarktung. Fast jeder Angelladen in der Gegend bekommt einen Stapel und verkauft die. Wie will der Laden wissen, ob der Betroffene gesperrt ist?
> 
> Sag ich doch. Andererseits kann man das lösen, wenn man will. Warum muß man denn die Karten überall kaufen können ? Es könnte doch auch ne zentrale Stelle geben. Aber es ist halt alles nur Spekulation.
> 
> Davon aber mal ganz abgesehen MEINEN wieder mal einige genau zu wissen, dass es nur daran liegt, dass nicht jeder genau so angelt und entnimmt, wie sie es jedem gerne zwangsweise überstülpen würden. Komischerweise gerade die, die in anderen Bereichen (Rauchen) zum Beispiel die Freiheit der Selbstbestimmung über sein Handeln als DAS höchste Gut schlechthin anpreisen. |rolleyes


 
Nur liegt es sicher nicht daran, das andere anders entnehmen als ich. Wenn sich jeder an die Fangbegrenzungen und Mindestmaße halten würde, könnte das Problem kleiner sein.
Dagegen zu verstoßen, untermaßige Fische mitzunehmen oder ein mehrfaches der zulässigen Fangmenge hat nix mit Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung zu tun, sondern ist schlicht illegal. Ohne gültigen Angelschein zu angeln übrigens auch. Und doch muß man am Rhein nicht lange suchen um reichlich negative Beispiele zu finden. 

Fische im Rahmen der erlaubten Fangmenge und über Mindestmaß mitzunehmen ist doch völlig in Ordnung. Mich würde dennoch interessieren, wo ich diesbezüglich mal as anderes geschrieben habe. 

Ralf


----------



## Schuschek (29. September 2007)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Tja, bei uns gibt es einen Angler, der immer im Herbst am Gewässer "....." mit nem Müllsack auf Zanderjagt geht und alles abknüppelt was geht. Kurzer Anruf bei der Pozilei ergab, am anderen Ende wurde aufgelegt! Das ganze Spiel wiederholt, und wieder aufgelegt! Da hat man bei uns doch nen absoluten Freifahrtsschein. Kontrolliert wurde ich wenn ich mich nicht täuche in Magdeburg, vor dem Jahr 2000 das letzte mal! Außerhalb von Magdeburg sonst von der WSP.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo! 

Klinke mich hier mal als passionierter Zanderangler ins Thema ein. Eure Besorgnis ist, was Deutschland angeht absolut berechtigt. Woher ich diese Erkenntnis nehme? 95% meiner Angeltage entfallen auf ein niederländisches Top-Zandergewässer, welches ich hier natürlich nicht preisgeben werde. Die restliche Zeit verbringe ich an deutschen Gewässern, so das ich mir glaube ich ein Urteil zur Situation bilden kann. Die relativ wenige Angelzeit an deutschen Gewässern und was ich dort an Verhalten deutscher Raubfischangler(natürlich nicht alle) sehen muß bringt mich nur noch zum.....

In den Niederlanden gehört Catch and Release zum guten Ton und ist alltäglich, wie könnte man sich sonst auch an so guten Beständen vor allem auch kapitaler Zander erfreuen?

Vergleichen wir mit Deutschland. Die Crux liegt allein schon in unserem Tierschutzgesetz, wonach keinem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund unnötig Leiden zugefügt werden dürfen.
Grundsätzlich richtig!!!!
Die "Leidensfähigkeit" von Fischen ist bisher jedoch noch nie erwiesen worden. Ergo erlassen viele Fischereivereine eine Satzung wonach jeder maßige Fisch zum Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbs entnommen werden muß. Ja richtig gehört, das gibt es. Mir ist sogar der Fall eine Sperre bekannt geworden, weil ein Bekannter und passionierter Karpfenangler nicht bereit war einen 30Pfund Karpfen abzuschlagen. Dies verurteilte ihn zu 4monatiger anglerischer Untätigkeit.

Angesichts solchen Schwachsinns, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, daß in Deutschland die Mentalität Catch and filet weit verbreitet ist.

Da sind mir die niederländischen Angelsportler doch sympatischer, Sie erhalten sich durch Entnahmebeschränkungen und Catch and Release die Möglichkeit das vielleicht jeder einmal die Chance im Leben hat seinen Traumzander zu fangen.

Es ist an uns deutschen Anglern zu entscheiden ob unsere Gewässer leer und unsere Teller mit "Portionszandern" gefüllt sind oder wir und unsere angelnden Kinder noch jemals den "Fang des Lebens" erleben wollen und vor allem können.

Gruß und Petri Heil all denen, die im Sinne der Bestände, der Kreatur, der Natur und nicht der Gefriertruhe handeln und angeln

Walleyehunter69


----------



## megger (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Wahnsinn! Mal eben nen halben Jahr alten Threat rausgekramt und mal eben zu nem Catch & Release Treat gemacht. Respekt! Ich hol schonmal das Bier!


----------



## Nelson (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Recht hat er aber #6


----------



## Pernod (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



megger schrieb:


> Ich hol schonmal das Bier!


 

Ich hoffe,du bringst ein´s mit.  #g


----------



## Ollek (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

#g Es ist angerichtet...


----------



## sevone (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

ich nehm auch eins


----------



## Pernod (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

So lässt es sich aushalten.....


----------



## Ollek (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Pernod schrieb:


> So lässt es sich aushalten.....



:m hey das ist Geschäftschädigend...

@  Walleyehunter69

Komm trink eins mit uns...:#2:#g

Das Problem gibts auf 1000 Seiten, da muss diese alte heut nich sein.nimms Sportlich #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Dabei ist der Thread nicht nur ein halbes Jahr alt, sondern von 2004...

Also schnell noch mal was dazu gesagt... |kopfkrat

Aber 13 aktive User im Thread, nicht schlecht!

PS: Ollek, bekomme ich bei Dir auch nen Bacci-Cola?


----------



## Ollek (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dabei ist der Thread nicht nur ein halbes Jahr alt, sondern von 2004...
> 
> Also schnell noch mal was dazu gesagt... |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Ja siescher siescher...hier


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Klinke mich hier mal als passionierter Zanderangler ins Thema ein. Eure Besorgnis ist, was Deutschland angeht absolut berechtigt. Woher ich diese Erkenntnis nehme? 95% meiner Angeltage entfallen auf ein niederländisches Top-Zandergewässer, welches ich hier natürlich nicht preisgeben werde. Die restliche Zeit verbringe ich an deutschen Gewässern, so das ich mir glaube ich ein Urteil zur Situation bilden kann. Die relativ wenige Angelzeit an deutschen Gewässern und was ich dort an Verhalten deutscher Raubfischangler(natürlich nicht alle) sehen muß bringt mich nur noch zum.....
> 
> ...


 

Gähn,...

Ollek, du wirst leer ausgehen. Dieses Blabla ist kein Würstchen wert, es nervt nur ein bißchen. Da lobe ich mir Farina, da weiß an was man hat.|rolleyes

Uli


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Coole Sache Ollek! #6

Haben wir Chancen das Farina noch einsteigt? ;+

Wäre sicher interessant, seine Meinung zu dem Thema zu hören! :m


----------



## Ollek (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Coole Sache Ollek! #6
> 
> Haben wir Chancen das Farina noch einsteigt? ;+
> 
> Wäre sicher interessant, seine Meinung zu dem Thema zu hören! :m



|rolleyesIch hoffe doch, bin aber nur  "Fan" und kanns nich sagen.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Halllo Sundvogel!

Wenn Dich mein Beitrag so sehr langweilt und nervt, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie sehr Dich das Zanderangeln  an fischleeren deutschen Gewässern erst nerven und langweilen wird. Na ja, es wird immer welche geben die man nicht wachrütteln kann.

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Na ja, es wird immer welche geben die man nicht wachrütteln kann.


 

Inwiefern möchtest du denn jemanden wachrütteln? Ist dein Posting nun ein Aufruf zur Massenflucht ins Tulpenland gewesen?

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Wieso ist das mit dem "ausgehenden" Zander überhaupt schlimm, ist doch überhaupt kein einheimischer Fisch!? |kopfkrat 

Zander, Wels, Regenbogenforelle, Kormoran, alles falsch hier. :g

Beim Verschwinden der Regenbogenforellen aus den offenen Gewässer würde ja wohl auch keiner Jammern, oder?

Seid sicher, die Zander-Puffs werden dann boomen. :m


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo Sundvogel!

Um Gottes willen. Möchte nicht das die NL überrannt werden.
Mein Beitrag sollte ein Apell an alle deutschen Angler sein die Situation an unseren Gewässern durch bewußteren Umgang mit der Entnahme von Fischen im allgemeinen zu verbessern.

Was ich mir auf keinen Fall wünsche ist, das die NL  das gleiche Schicksal erleiden wie Norwegen, wo man auf die fischgierigen deutschen Angler auch schon mit Maßnahmen wie der Ausfuhrbeschränkung von 15Kg Filet und einem Trophäenfisch reagieren mußte. 

Man denke an die abstrusen Auswüchse mit selbst gebauten Kühlanhängern, sprich Baumarktanhänger mit festgeschraubter Kühltruhe.

Nein Danke!
Gruß Walleyehunter69
:m


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo Angeldet!

Sicher ist der Zander kein einheimischer Fisch, da gebe ich Dir recht. Wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, das jeder menschliche Eingriff in die Natur Folgen hat so ist es auch richtig das nur aus anglerischem Ehrgeiz der Besatz mit Welsen ebenfalls fatale Folgen für einheimische Fischbestände haben kann.

Betrachtet man aber Studien zur Ausbreitung des Welses (Siluris glanis) so stellt man fest, das sich diese Fischart seit Jahrzehnten aus eigener Kraft, vor allem im Rhein Richtung Niederlande, auf dem Vormarsch befindet.

Ich denke nicht, das man der Ökologie zu Liebe demnächst Zanderpuffs, Welspuffs, Forellenpuffs etc. anlegen muß um jedem Sportfreund gerecht zu werden. Vielmehr sollten wir pfleglichen Umgang mit den Gewässern waren um in natürlicher Umgebung Freude an der Fischartenvielfalt unserer Gewässer und der Natur zu haben.

Gruß Walleyehunter69:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag sollte ein Appell an alle deutschen Angler sein die Situation an unseren Gewässern durch bewußteren Umgang mit der Entnahme von Fischen im allgemeinen zu verbessern.


 

Dein Appell in allen Ehren, aber dir ist sicher bewußt, dass Percide die mit Abstand empfindlichsten Fische sind, was zurücksetzen angeht. Ich finde deine Einstellung sehr vernünftig. Sicherlich stellst du in den Monaten in denen die Wassertemperatur über 20° liegt das Angeln auf Zander ein, da du ja sehr bewußt mit der Kreatur umgehst und verwendest sonst auch nur Schonhaken.

Schön, das Leute wie du sich damit so vernünftig auseinandersetzen. Allerdings vermute ich, dass die Gründe für den Rückgang der Zander doch etwas komplexer sind, als dieses auf die Angelfischerei zu schieben.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



> Allerdings vermute ich, dass die Gründe für den Rückgang der Zander doch etwas komplexer sind, als dieses auf die Angelfischerei zu schieben.


:m:m:m


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

naja so kann man sich auch raus reden
Sicherlich sind auch andere Faktoren für den Rückzug der Zander verandwortlich, aber man kann ja wohl nicht abstreiten das es wohl den ein oder anderen Angler gibt der den ein oder anderen Fisch zu viel in der kühltruhe hat. Und das das dem bestand nicht gut tut ist dochwohl klar oder ? Man brauch ja nicht jeden Fisch zurücksetzen aber dem ein oder anderen Fisch sollte man doch das leben schenken.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Und am allerbesten setzt man die ganzen Kapitalen Fische natürlich wieder zurück, weil das ja am allerbesten für den Fischbestand ist. 

Und an einem Gewässer wie dem Rhein erst - da merkt man doch gleich, dass dort viel zu viel geangelt und entnommen (EDIT: gegessen) wird!


:vik:


----------



## Pinn (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich angel seit 30 Jahren an Ruhr und Rhein auf Zander. Und die Fangergebnisse werden immer schlechter. Dafür werden ehemalige HotSpots immer stärker frequentiert. Wo früher mal ein Wobbler oder Blinker am Tag durchs Wasser gezogen wurde, platscht heute ein beständiger Schauer von Kopytos und Verwandten aufs Wasser und durchpflügt anschließend den  Gewässergrund. Zander die trotz dieser Umstände an solchen Stellen gefangen werden, haben sicher nicht rechtzeitig den Ausgang gefunden...

An diesen Stellen wird es von heute bis 2010 keine großartigen Zanderfänge mehr geben, wenn uns der heute zu beobachtende Zanderzirkus langfristig erhalten bleibt. Ich befürchte, das Thema wird durch Presse, Medien und nicht zuletzt durch AB weiter warmgehalten.

So, das war mein Beitrag zur Problematik.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## bassking (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Good posting, Pinn !

Nebenbei: Zu einer maßvollen, selektiven Entnahme gehört es auch, wenn schon Fische mitgenommen werden sollen, dass entweder wenige sehr Große entnommen werden sollten- oder einige Kleinere um bspw. 50cm.

Die besten Laichfische sind die Mittelgrößen.

Allgemein sollte so wenig Fisch wie nötig mitgenommen werden um eine nachhaltige Nutzung zu gewährleisten.

Bassking.


----------



## sevone (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@Pinn:

gutes posting!!

wurde überhaupt schon einmal ein fisch derart gehypt, wie der zander in unseren tagen?


----------



## Mistmade (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo ,
bei uns in Berlin ist es leider auch viel schlechter geworden. Gerade mit dem Raubfisch,
da sehr viele Angler (Polen oder Russen) einfach jeden Fisch mitnehmen ob maßig oder nicht .Alles kommt in die Tüte. Es wird noch nicht mal Artgerecht getöt  . Die Fische sterben elendlich in den Tüten. Nicht mal in der Schonzeit wird halt gemacht und Nächte am Wasser verbracht(trotz Nachtangelverbot). Was man jetzt ja wieder darf!
Aber die Behörden unternehme hier nichts.

Eure Mistmade


----------



## duck_68 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

.... und schon sind wir wieder bei der schönsten C&R - Schlammschlacht


----------



## Mistmade (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .... und schon sind wir wieder bei der schönsten C&R - Schlammschlacht


Hallo!!!

Ist doch nicht Böse gemeint #d,aber hier in Berlin ist es wirklich schlimm geworden .Verstehe es Bitte nicht falsch.
es gibt überall schwarze scharfe. 
Eure Mistmade


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich war jetzt mal ein bißchen angeln und kann hier alle beruhigen.

Es gibt noch Zander.

Uli


----------



## Hefti (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Moinsen
Und die Polen und Russen sind mal wieder diejenigen, die die Fischbestände ausrotten.#d

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt mal ein bißchen angeln und kann hier alle beruhigen.
> 
> Es gibt noch Zander.
> 
> Uli



Wo?

Nicht das Du den letzten grade in den Ofen geschoben hast? #c

Geht immer schnell, in einem Flußsystem wie etwa dem Rhein rottest Du eine Art ruckzuck komplett aus wenn Du ne Tüte Kopytos dabei hast... #6

@FoolishFarmer

Kein Smily? Denke mal das war ein Spaß, oder?


----------



## Veit (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Man sollte sie nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, aber dass unter den Osteuropäern wirklich viel mehr schwarze Schafe sind als unter den Deutschen ist eine absolute Tatsache. Mit Ausländerfeindlichkeit hat das rein garnichts zu tun, denn es ist einfach die Mentalität und Gewohnheit dieser Leute, die sie zur Naturschänderei treibt. Ich war selbst schon in Russland (Moskau) und habe gesehen, wie dort 35er oder 40er Hechte auf dem Wochenmarkt verkauft wurden. Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass viele Osteuropäer und auch andere Ausländer nicht bereit sind sich an unsere deutschen Gesetze zu halten und ihr Verhalten hier nicht ändern. 
In einer Nachbarstadt wurden kürzlich bei einer großangelegten Kontrolle 23 Angler an einem Tag und an ein und demselben Gewässer mit lebendem Köderfisch in der Raubfischschonzeit erwischt. Alles Osteuropäer....


----------



## holle (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

und was passiert nun mit den lebendköderfisch-tunkenden in-der-schonzeit-anglern? 

nichts!

und weil das so ist wird das immer so weiter gehen. 
da platzt einem der kragen. 
aber was will man machen wenn der staat zwar die gesetze macht, aber nicht dafür sorgt, dass sie von *allen *eingehalten werden? was nützt diese grossangelegte aktion, wenn im endeffekt nach ca einem halben jahr nur die deutsch-sprechenden übeltäter belangt werden, aber der sachverhalt der anderen wegen verständigungsschwierigkeiten im sande verläuft?


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Jetzt wissen wir es endlich. Die Russen sind schuld.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nicht das Du den letzten grade in den Ofen geschoben hast? #c


 
Nee, nee, keine Sorge! Der Bursche war etwas schmächtig, knappe 50 und da mußte er noch sein Schwimmabzeichen machen.

Abgesehen davon, war ich etwas verunsichert von dieser Diskussion und weil er möglicherweise der letzte seiner Art war, habe ich ihn reseted oder so...

Ich will ja nächstes Jahr auch noch einen fangen.

Uli


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hallo sevone!

Zitat: Wurde überhaupt eine andere Fischart bisher so gehypt wie der Zander in unseren Tagen?

Ganz klar mit Ja zu beantworten. Der Karpfen! Nur das sich beim Karpfen Catch and Release durchgesetzt hat.

Wollen mal ehrlich sein oftmals doch auch weil der Karpfen im Vergleich zum Zander wie ne Tüte Schlick schmeckt. Vor allem, wer will denn jedesmal ne Großfamilie zur Vertilgung eines 30Pfund Boiliemastschweines einladen.

Auch hier sehen wir wieder, es ist der Mensch der Sch.... baut.
Dem Wels steht in Deutschland dieser traurige Hype erst noch bevor unterstützt von Presse und Medien.

Gruß Walleyehunter69:c


----------



## bassking (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Moin.

Also- es gäbe da tatsächlich noch eine Alternative zum Reinen C&R bzw. C&Cook.

Wenn man einmal gut gefangen hat und Fisch für den Eigenbedarf mitgenommen hat, einfach den Zielfisch die nächste Zeit ändern.

Tut gar nicht so weh- vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Fange ich am Forellensee 20  Forellen- muß ich dann - oder werde ich dann wahrscheinlich am nächsten Tag wieder dort fischen? Ich denke, nicht wirklich.

Da der Verkauf von Fisch (bspw. Zander) nach wie vor verboten ist, fischt man hauptsächlich zum Eigenbedarf.

Daher muß man sich zwangsläufig damit auseinandersetzen, wie man mit seinen Fängen umgeht.

Es kann nicht naturverträglich sein , die Fänge regelrecht in der Kühltruhe zu stapeln- da man zwangsläufig so viel Fisch gar nicht verwertet: und ein "vernünftiger" Grund um Fisch zu entnehmen ist es nun gerade nicht, die "Gefrierbrandleichen" nach Monaten entsorgen zu müssen.

Der Gedanke einer maßvollen Entnahme ist hierbei absolut vernünftig- und wird auch von bekannten Anglern (Profis) unterstützt.

Das hat hier gar keinen aggressiven C&R.- Charakter, die Diskussion hier zeugt von Weitsicht !

Sundvogel- Petri zum Zander...ich hoffe , Du hälst Dich an die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten: die Fische (Zander) sind im Laichgeschäft und daher sowieso ausgemergelt.

Ein vernünftiger, aufgeklärter Sportfischer gibt den Fischen nun Gelegenheit zur ungestörten Reproduktion ( siehe Nachhaltigkeit).

Also bitte Schon- am Besten aber LAICHZEITEN beachten.

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

denke zwar das es sicher 2010 noch Zander geben wird, aber der Angeldruck wird sicher nicht weniger - eher das Gegenteil ....
inzwischen findet man von dem Sebastian ja imme rmal wieder nette Reportagen - in der neusten Raubfisch sind wieder mal 2 von ihm wo er sekber zeigt das es noch schöne Zander gibt ...
schade das er dem AB den Rücken gekehrt hat


----------



## Dennert (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Puhh - das Thema ist aber schon alt  #c
Vielleicht hatte damals der Platz für die komplette Überschrift nicht gereicht:

Wird es 2010 noch Zander geben, wenn wir immer mehr Angelschulen aus dem Boden stampfen, die den Hardcorepottis zeigen, wie man sich ordentlich die Tüten mit Edelfischen füllt? 

Ist schon paradox, einerseits diesen Jammerthread zu erstellen, andererseits genau jenes Klientel an die angeblich stark bedrohten Bestände genau dieser Fische heranzuführen, welches für massive Fischentnahme bekannt ist.


----------



## bassking (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hi Dennert- schöne Anmerkung mit den Angelschulen.

Für mich derzeit die "Heuschrecken" am Wasser: Es müßte eigentlich nicht "Twisterkurs" heißen- sondern "Stellenkurs" .

Interessanterweise werden Stellen von den Profitmachern erst im Kollektiv plattgefischt und dann gewechselt- beste Beispiele sind der Niederrhein sowie weite Strecken der hamburger Elbe (Hafen).

Findet ein Ausgleich statt ? Nein- die Heuschrecken fischen mit ihren Gästen die ohnehin kostenlos zur Verfügung stehenden natürlichen Ressourcen weg- und vermarkten nebenbei ihre Produktlinie.

In die Röhre gucken diejenigen Angler, die sich seinerzeit über Jahre Wissen und Erfahrung aneignen und bitter erkämpfen mußten.

Die Hausstrecken sind "abgeguidet".

Fing man damals 10 Zander pro Angler, stehen nun 10 Angler an der Stelle und fangen (vielleicht) noch einen Zander.

Zudem wird regional "gleich" gefischt- je nach Heuschrecken-Guru : Entweder gezupft oder eingeleiert mit Spinnstop (sogn. Faulenzer"Methode".)

Würden die "Angelschulen" an Privatgewässern stattfinden, wäre das eine nachvollziehbare Geschichte- so wird kaputtgefischt und weitergezogen.

Eine recht perverse Entwicklung, wie ich finde - es hat auch NICHTS mehr mit Angeln an sich zu tun.

Am Stellen-Verrat können übrigens auch Freundschaften zerbrechen...selbst schon erlebt und gehört.

Es wird weiterhin noch Zander geben- man sollte aber umsichtig bleiben und MAßVOLL.

Die Flüsse sind keine unendlichen "Füllhörner" sondern sensible Ökosysteme - leider hört der Blick Derjenigen, die Anderes behaupten, scheinbar an der Wasseroberfläche auf.

Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## zesch (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

ich warte auf den Tag wo mir der erste Nilbarsch, im Rhein an die Leine geht.......

ansonsten ein sehr schwieriges Thema hier, aber was nützt das ganze Bedauern ?

+ das mit dem Stellen-Verrat habe ich auch schon erlebt und dadurch 1 Angel Kumpel weniger....

durchsetzen wird sich der Angler der fängt und nicht der Zander der jeden GuFi ignoriert und weiter schwimmt, traurig

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



bassking schrieb:


> Sundvogel- Petri zum Zander...ich hoffe , Du hälst Dich an die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten: die Fische (Zander) sind im Laichgeschäft und daher sowieso ausgemergelt.


 

Äh????? Scherz oder? Hier ist keine Schonzeit mehr.

Uli


----------



## niddafischer (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Zanderseb schrieb:


> Gut ,klingt ein wenig Übertrieben.
> Aber der Gedanke plagt mich schon ne ganze weile.
> 
> Alle guten Zandergewässer die ich bereits einige zeit lang kenne,werfen kaum noch gute Fangergebnisse ab.
> ...




du beschwerst dich sagst aber selber das du MANCHMAL welche mitnihmst also fang mal an keine mehr mitzunehmen ,ich zumindestens lass mir nichts von jemanden sagen der selber "MANCHMAL"welche mitnihmt!


----------



## niddafischer (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

oh sorry hab erst jetzt gemerkt wie alt das thema schon ist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



niddafischer schrieb:


> du beschwerst dich sagst aber selber das du MANCHMAL welche mitnihmst also fang mal an keine mehr mitzunehmen ,ich zumindestens lass mir nichts von jemanden sagen der selber "MANCHMAL"welche mitnihmt!



OK, Du kennst ihn offensichtlich nicht...

Das ist jemand der ziemlich viele Zander fängt und unter anderem auch Guidings verantaltet und für Fachzeitschriften schreibt. Wenn der also sagen wir mal 500 Zander im Jahr fängt und 10 mitnimmt ist das wohl kein Problem, wenn er aber alle abschlagen würde hätte das sicher Auswirkungen auf die Bestände...

Aber das verstehen meistens nur diejenigen, die auch selber regelmässig selber gut fangen. Dann kommt die Einsicht bei vielen von ganz allein. Das jemand der nur 4 Zander im Jahr erwischt vermutlich eher alle mitnimmt ist ja dann auch verständlich, aber wird davon auch nicht besser...

Deswegen ruhig glauben das es besser wäre die Fische zu releasen, das ist sicherlich nicht negativ für die Bestände. Allerdings bin ich der Mienung, das eine maßvolle Entnahme in einem gesunden Gewässer kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Moin,

wie entscheidest du für dich, ob eine Entnahme maßvoll ist, oder nicht?

MfG


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn der also sagen wir mal 500 Zander im Jahr fängt und 10 mitnimmt ist das wohl kein Problem, wenn er aber alle abschlagen würde hätte das sicher Auswirkungen auf die Bestände...


 
Moinsen Stefan,

leider ist das ja leider nicht ganz so und finde gerade an diesem Beispiel wird die ganze Problematik, aber leider auch die Verlogenheit dieser Diskussion deutlich. Bei Perciden sind die Ausfallquoten beim releasen recht hoch. Man kann also auch bei vorsichtiger Schätzung davon ausgehen, dass 100-150 Fische diese Prozedur nicht überleben und an den Folgeschäden eingehen. Nun könnte man einen Vergleich anstellen zu einem Kochtoppi, der 70 Fische im Jahr entnimmt und verzehrt. Die Bilanz sieht unter einem solchen Gesichtspunkt wohl ganz anders aus.

Es ist ja so, dass die Hardcorereleaser leider nicht zum Verzicht auf mögliche Fänge um diese Bilanz zu verändern bereit sind. Frage doch mal nach wieviele um des Fisches willen den Widerhaken andrücken und auf den Angstdrilling verzichten.

Gerade hier im Board wird das doch besonders deutlich, wenn jeder Fisch in irgendeine Kamera gehalten werden muß und schei..ss drauf ob sich dessen Überlebenschancen deswegen verringern oder nicht. 

Ich will dieses Verhalten nicht werten, aber man muß sich schon damit auseinandersetzen das auch für viele Vollreleaser die Realität schon über der Wasseroberfläche aufhört.

Uli


----------



## Pinn (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Äh????? Scherz oder? Hier ist keine Schonzeit mehr.
> 
> Uli



OT aber trotzdem interessant: Letztes Jahr habe ich an der Saale geangelt, thüringer Seite. Das andere Ufer ist Bayern, und die Landesgrenze verläuft über 'zig Kilometer mitten durch den Fluß. War mal innerdeutsche Staatsgrenze...

Und der Zander hat in Bayern andere Schonzeiten als in Thüringen, auch der Hecht. Das Flüsschen ist zwischen 15 und 30m breit, oberhalb der Wehre meistens etwas mehr. An vielen Stellen lässt sich die Saale bequem durchwaten.

Nun kommen spannende Fragen: Wer oder was ist entscheidend dafür, ob ein Zander oder Hecht dem Thüringischem Fischereirecht unterliegt oder ob die Regeln des Freistaates Bayern greifen? Der Standort des Anglers? Der Standort des geangelten Fisches beim Anhaken? Und was ist mit Anglern und Fischen, die mitten im Fluss stehen?

Fragen über Fragen, und man könnte sich noch neue ausdenken.|supergri

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Crotalus (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Entscheidend ist der Standort des Angler und auch wo der Köder angeboten wird! D.h. auch wenn du auf der Thüringer Seite stehst, aber den Köder auf bayrischem Gebiet reinschmeißt gelten die bayrischen Gesetze. Umgekehrt vermutlich dann auch.


----------



## Hefti (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Moinsen
Ich kann mir bei dem Thema Zanderrückgang keinerlei Vorwürfe machen. Den letzten Zander, den ich mitgenommen habe und der über dem Schonmaß war hab ich vor über 10 Jahren gefangen.|rolleyes
Wird eigentlich mal wieder Zeit.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Moin again,

@ sundvogel

also mitnehmen, statt releasen?

MfG


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ist schon paradox, einerseits diesen Jammerthread zu erstellen, andererseits genau jenes Klientel an die angeblich stark bedrohten Bestände genau dieser Fische heranzuführen, welches für massive Fischentnahme bekannt ist.



nuja...
da gibts nen Sprichwort:
"Gib nem Deutschen nen Posten und du erfährst seinen wahren Charakter" 

Unabhängig davon find ich die Diskussion mehr als überflüssig, heute wie auch vor 4 Jahren.
Weil sich nichts, aber auch garnichts dadurch ändern wird, bzw. geändert hat.
Die heeren Beweggründe (wenn es denn welche waren) des Threaderstellers sind mit sicherlich einigen Euros und zunehmenden Bekanntheitsgrad anscheinend ins Gegenteil umgeschlagen.
Aber, verantwortlich dafür ist nicht der Zanderseb alias Sebastian Hänel, es sind wir selbst, die daran schuld sind.
Wir konsumierenden Angler, die Zielgruppe der Geräteindustrie...
Es wird solange Zander geben, wie sie in Aufzuchtstationen produziert werden... denn dort wird das produziert was gefragt wird, ist wie in der Markwirtschaft... da interessiert es niemanden was für ein Gewässer gut ist, bzw. für die Umwelt, dort zählt nur die Nachfrage.
Der Zander ist und bleibt ein beliebter Speisefisch und wird deshalb weiterhin der Anglerschar zur Verfügung stehen, bzw. zr Verfügung gestellt werden. Egal ob man den nun mitnimmt oder wieder "Resetted" (wie Uli so treffend anmerkte)

René


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

*( Nicht mal mehr)ZWEI JAHRE noch, dann wissen wir es* |rolleyes


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ Blauzahn,

dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Das ist ein sehr zutreffendes Posting Rene.

Es kommt allerdings noch eine zweite Komponente hinzu. Der Zander ist nicht nur ein ausgezeichneter Speisefisch, sondern darüber hinaus ein prima Sportfisch, weil er zumindest zu Zeiten der großen Gewässerverschmutzungen in Massen auftauchte, zu respektablen Größen heranwächst und die Angelei mit Gufi zum einen sehr einfach und zum anderen recht spannend ist. Es ist ja nicht ganz unerklärlich, warum sich solche Diskussionen immer wieder um Karpfen und Zander drehen.

Shimanomann:

Was ich meinte, war dass die so gern geforderte Weitsicht und der bewußte Umgang mit unseren "natürlichen" Ressourcen ja in dem Moment an die Grenze kommt, wenn von ebendiesen Forderern dieselbe Weitsicht schon vorm Fang verlangt würde.

Wenn ich 500 Zander oder wenn es auch nur 100 im Jahr sind fange und davon gerade mal 2% verwerte, dann kann man doch erwarten, dass der Fänger mit Schonhaken angelt. 

Oder etwa nicht?

Selbst wenn er dann 20-30 Fische im Jahr verliert, schenkt er durch so ein Verhalten einer ungleich größeren Menge das Leben und vermeidet deren sicheren Tod.

Diese Verlogenheit und Doppelmoral, die sich auch Karpfenangler so gern zu eigen machen, schadet letztlich uns allen, weil das in der Öffentlichkeit zu einem Bild des verantwortungslosen "Sport"-Angler führt, der sich einen Schei..ssdreck um das Wohl der Fische kümmert. 

Uli


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich fisch eine Kanalstrecke auf der seit Jahren nichts läuft,die Zander werden immer kleiner.
Da ist nichts mit "bösen" Mitanglern die alles totkloppen !!!
Dafür eine Menge schwarze Vögel,ausser Brassen keine Weisfische über 4cm.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Bevor die Diskussion nun vollends ausartet und sich dem nächsten Angler-Feind widmet (nach dem Schwarzangler nun der schwarze Angler, oder wie war das?), möchte ich noch eben anmerken, dass weder die Entnahme von 500 noch 5000 Zander irgendeinen Einfluß auf die Zanderpopulation im Rhein haben.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich habe gestern 3 Zander gefangen zwischen 62 und 65 cm, die waren topfit und keineswegs ausgemergelt. Runder werden die nicht mehr.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Na Petri, denk bitte an die Schonzeit.

Gott sei dank war meiner von gestern wohl nicht der letzte...


----------



## Pinn (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist der Standort des Angler und auch wo der Köder angeboten wird! D.h. auch wenn du auf der Thüringer Seite stehst, aber den Köder auf bayrischem Gebiet reinschmeißt gelten die bayrischen Gesetze. Umgekehrt vermutlich dann auch.


Hm, und wenn du genau in der Mitte stehst und der Fisch auch?
Gruß, Werner


----------



## darth carper (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Also wenn ich 500 oder 5000 Zander entnehme, verringert sich die Population nicht um diese Anzahl? Würde mich mal interessieren wie das geht!


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@Darth Carper

Wenn es zum Geschäft wird wie bei einem Profi-Guide,leidet eben die Kreatur.
Das kann aber natürlich bei einem Berufsfischer auch so laufen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



darth carper schrieb:


> Also wenn ich 500 oder 5000 Zander entnehme, verringert sich die Population nicht um diese Anzahl? Würde mich mal interessieren wie das geht!



Die Frage ist aber ob die Natur das fehlen dieser 5000 Zander überhaupt bemerkt?

Ich gehe davon aus, daß FF das meinte, deweiteren bezog er sich auf den Rhein bzw. ähnliche Gewässer...


----------



## niddafischer (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> OK, Du kennst ihn offensichtlich nicht...
> 
> Das ist jemand der ziemlich viele Zander fängt und unter anderem auch Guidings verantaltet und für Fachzeitschriften schreibt. Wenn der also sagen wir mal 500 Zander im Jahr fängt und 10 mitnimmt ist das wohl kein Problem, wenn er aber alle abschlagen würde hätte das sicher Auswirkungen auf die Bestände...
> 
> ...





toll das war ja mal eine erklärung zb.einer der im jahr 10 zander fängt und alle mitnihmt wird dumm angeguckt aber der fängt sich 500 und nihmt nur 10mit und deswegen soll er besser sein???der hat doch genau so viel getöttet und es hat den gleichen einfluss auf dem beschtand.er kann vieleicht besser angeln aber bringt trotzdem gleich viele fische um.


----------



## olafson (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Shimanomann schrieb:


> Moin again,
> 
> @ sundvogel
> 
> ...



neee, auch ma daheim bleiben oder habt ihr außer angeln nichts mehr zu tun?



niddafischer schrieb:


> toll das war ja mal eine erklärung zb.einer der im jahr 10 zander fängt und alle mitnihmt wird dumm angeguckt aber der fängt sich 500 und nihmt nur 10mit und deswegen soll er besser sein???der hat doch genau so viel getöttet und es hat den gleichen einfluss auf dem beschtand.er kann vieleicht besser angeln aber bringt trotzdem gleich viele fische um.



der eine hat 10 gefangen u. davon 10 abgeschlagen u. verwertet, der andere 500 gefangen 10 davon abgeschlagen und verwertet, weitere 100 sind draufgegangen 
wer ist nun schlimmer???

einer der sie alle mitnimmt, aber auch oft zuhause bleibt ist mir allemal lieber

mfg olafson


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ olafson: Findest du nicht ziemlich anmaßend, was du da schreibst?? Es bleibt doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen, wie er seine Freizeit gestaltet. Ich bezahle meine Angelkarte für ein ganzes Jahr und dann sehe ich es auch als mein gutes Recht an, diese auszunutzen. Wenn jemand anders lieber öfters mal in der Kneipe sitzt, den Garten umgräbt, die Family durch seine Anwesenheit beglückt oder was weiß ich was, dann soll er es doch bitte tun, aber dann doch bitteschön andere, die auf solche Dinge keinen Bock haben, nicht gängeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Nur mal so nebenbei:
Um ein Gewässer möglichst produktiv nutzen zu können, muss "abgeschöpft" werden. Ob das durch Entnahme oder durch "postrelease Mortalität" geschieht ist dabei erstmal zweitrangig und so oder so vonnöten.

Das Problem dabei ist, dass Angler gerne möglichst große Fische fangen möchten - das geht nicht unbedingt einher mit der größeren Produktivität durch Entnahme. Da die nachwachsenden Fische (sagt schon der Name) eben erstmal nachwachsen müssen.

Braucht ihr euch aber nur mal bei Teichwirten/Biologen umhören bezüglich der Produktivität.

Entnahme ist also durchaus förderlich wenn man viele (Bio)Fischmasse will (je nach Gewässer natürlich, nen kleinen See kriegt man auch als Angler "nieder", größere Gewässer kaum). Die Fragestellung obs also wegen der Entnahme 20120 noch Zander geben wird, kann man also klar mit "ja, genau deswegen" beantworten.

Dass in einzelnen Gewässern weniger Zander gefangen werden (wobei zuerst mal zu klären ist, ob das "gefühlt" ist oder durch z. B. Fangbücher auch belegt) liegt das meist nicht an der Entnahme, sondern an verschiedensten anderen Faktoren.

Das kann eine Veränderung der Wasserqualität genauso sein wie auch z. B. verstärkter Angeldruck. Das lässt in meinen Augen die Fische oft an andere Plätze ausweichen.

Ist auch bei uns am Neckar so. Wo man vor 10 Jahren noch bequem nach 100m vom Parkplatz weg gut Zander fangen konnte, ist heute nicht mehr so viel los. Fangmäßig. Angler dagegen trifft man an den bequemen Stellen im Dutzendpack. 

Nimmt mans auf sich, ein paar hundert Meter durch die Büsche zu gehen, fängt man noch genauso gut Zander wie vor 10 Jahren.

Interessanterweise kommen aber an den ehemaligen bequemen "Topstellen" immer wieder noch gute Zander raus. 

Da deutet in meinen Augen eindeutig darauf hin, dass nicht der Bestand kleiner wurde, sondern die Fische an den viel beangelten Stellen nur anders auf Kunstköder zu reagieren scheinen.

Interessant wie immer bei solchen Diskussionen ist es zu sehen, wie sehr sich da c+rler und c+cler gegenseitig auf die Füße treten und anmachen. Und scheinbar keiner einsehen will, dass zum einen Fischbestände (egal welcher Art und in welchem Gewässer) immer dynamisch sind, die Ursachen der Dynamik auch sehr vielfältig und man dies mit Sicherheit nicht an einem einzelnen Punkt wie der Entnahme festmachen kann.

Aber es will euch allen ja keiner den Spaß nehmen, weiter nur diesen Einzelpunkt zu diskutieren - solange das in einem vernünftigen Ton geschieht....

Zu dem Thema auch noch interessant:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/14/


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ Thomas: So seh ich das auch, es wird gerne alles schlecht geredet und dabei vergessen, dass die Zander ihr Beiß- und Fressverhalten ganz einfach dem Angeldruck an passen. An Stellen, wo laufend Kunstköder durchs Wasser gepeitscht werden, geht halt nix mehr oder nur noch vereinzelt. An meinem Gewässer hab ich den Eindruck, dass die Fische viel umher ziehen und bestimmte Spots meist nur für ein paar Tage gut sind, solange sie noch nicht intensiv vertwistert werden und dann wieder eine ganze zeitlang nicht. Viele Fische fängt man auf freier Flussstrecke, während die ins Auge fallenden Stellen nicht mehr viel hergeben. Auch gehen die Fische meist nur nachts auf Beutezug. Letztlich muss man sich mehr Mühe geben als es früher mal der Fall gewesen sein soll (hab die "gute alte Zeit" leider nicht mehr miterlebt), aber dennoch ist nach wie vor ein recht guter Bestand da mit Fischen in allen Größenordnungen. Die Fische stehen gut im Futter und machen einen gesunden Eindruck.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Interessant dazu auch:
Es gibt zig wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, die bestätigen dass die Biomasse (Produktivität) in durch Menschen (also auch Angler) genutzen Gewässern durch Entnahme zunimmt - aber keine einzige welche belegt, dass das auch durch releasen geschieht.

Das scheint entweder Fischneid zu sein, dass das immer wieder behauptet wird oder der (sehr verkürzte ) Gedankengang, dass ein nicht entnommener Fisch halt nochmal fangbar ist.

Stimmt soweit auch, nur kommen durch den nicht entnommenen eben vielleicht eine Handvoll "Nachwuchsfische" nicht durch, sei es aus Platz- oder Futterkonkurrenzgründen oder auch (im Beispiel vom Hecht eher als vom Zander) durch Kannibalismus.

Unterm Strich also weniger Bio(Fisch)Masse insgesamt für einen größeren Fisch.....





PS:
Auch hier nochmal der Hinweis auf http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/14/


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Was ich meinte, war dass die so gern geforderte Weitsicht und der bewußte Umgang mit unseren "natürlichen" Ressourcen ja in dem Moment an die Grenze kommt, wenn von ebendiesen Forderern dieselbe Weitsicht schon vorm Fang verlangt würde.

Der Satz ergibt für mich nicht den geringsten Sinn.

 Wenn ich 500 Zander oder wenn es auch nur 100 im Jahr sind fange und davon gerade mal 2% verwerte, dann kann man doch erwarten, dass der Fänger mit Schonhaken angelt. 

Oder etwa nicht?

Solange "normale" Haken erlaubt sind, kannst du nicht erwarten, das mit Schonhaken geangelt wird. Ist halt Einstellungssache. 
Wenn die Sterberate von releaseden Perciden so hoch wäre wie du behauptest, gäbe es mit Sicherheit schon lange gesetzliche Regelungen (wie zb. Schonhaken), die dem entgegenwirken würden.

Oder etwa nicht?

neee, auch ma daheim bleiben oder habt ihr außer angeln nichts mehr zu tun?

lol, wie bist du denn drauf? Klingt ja fast, so als würdest du deine bescheidenen Fangerfolge auf uns zurückführen.

der eine hat 10 gefangen u. davon 10 abgeschlagen u. verwertet, der andere 500 gefangen 10 davon abgeschlagen und verwertet, weitere 100 sind draufgegangen 
wer ist nun schlimmer???


 Am schlimmsten sind die Leute, die zuhause bleiben und garnichts für den Bestand tun. 


MfG


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ Shimanomann: Nunja zu der Sache mit den Schonhaken muss man sagen, dass sie sicherlich deshalb nicht gesetzlich verordnet werden, weil ja der gesetzgeber zumindest in Deutschland davon ausgeht, dass der gefangene Fisch auch entnommen wird. Da ist es dann faktisch egal ob er beim Drill durch den Haken stark verletzt wurde. 
Prinzipiell gebe ich dir aber recht. Gerade beim Kunstköderangeln auf Zander ist ein Schonhaken meistens Quatsch, weil der Haken in der Regel vorne hängt und keine großen Schäden anrichtet. Beim Köfi angeln ist aber nach meiner Erfahrung fast jeder gefangenen Zander selbst bei schnellem Anhieb ein Kandidat für die Todesliste. Nun wird keiner fordern das Köfiangeln zu verbieten oder dabei Schonhaken vorzuschreiben, es ist aber aus meiner persönlichen Sicht eine ziemlich fiese Angellei, weshalb ich meine 100 Zander lieber mit Kunstköder fange und auf Naturköder bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (laue Sommerabende mit Kumpels und ein paar Bierchen ) mittlerweile fast gänzlich verzichte.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ Veit

Wenn du alle gefangenen Zander verwerten würdest, sähe die Bevölkerungsdichte der Zander rund um Halle so aus, wie die der Menschen in Alaska  :vik:

Selbst wenn sie alle entnommen werden sollten, spräche aus Sicht des Gesetzgebers nichts gegen Schonhaken, im Gegenteil. 
Die Sterberate der im Drill verlorenen Fische, könnte so wahrscheinlich auch positiv beinflusst werden. Letzendlich gibt es ja auch keinen Grund den Lebewesen unnötige Schmerzen zuzufügen, auch wenn sie entnommen werden. 

MfG


----------



## Ollek (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Veit schrieb:


> @ olafson: Findest du nicht ziemlich anmaßend, was du da schreibst??



Was olafson schreibt finde ich keineswegs anmaßend, aber was du teilweise von dir gibst schon auch wenn es jetzt hier nicht hergehört:



Veit schrieb:


> aber dass unter den Osteuropäern wirklich viel mehr schwarze Schafe sind als unter den Deutschen ist eine absolute Tatsache. Mit Ausländerfeindlichkeit hat das rein garnichts zu tun, denn es ist *einfach die Mentalität* und Gewohnheit dieser Leute, die sie zur Naturschänderei treibt.



Glaub mir , auch wenn du sicher mal "schwarze Schafe" gesehen hast, hast du keine Ahnung mit dem was du da schreibst.  Aber egal, soll jetzt nicht Gegenstand sein.



Veit schrieb:


> Ich bezahle meine Angelkarte für ein ganzes Jahr und dann sehe ich es auch als mein *gutes Recht* an, diese auszunutzen.



Auch du Veit hast dich den Satzung des Verbandes und des Vereins unterzuordnen und das Tierschutzgesetz zu aktzeptieren unabhängig wie Toll oder Scheixxe du es findest.

Und die Satzung besagt: (hier DAV)



> c)	die Hege und Pflege der im und am Gewässer vorkommender Tierarten und Pflanzen im *Rahmen des Fischerei- und Umweltrechts, *
> d)	die Förderung und Pflege aller Formen des Angelns im Rahmen des *Tierschutzgesetzes*



Und der  Grundsatz des *Tierschutzgesetzes *besagt:



> *Erster Abschnitt
> Grundsatz*
> 
> http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/index.html#BJNR012770972BJNE001303377*§ 1 *
> ...



Das bedeutet auch für dich, ein Recht auf uneigeschränktes Angeln wie du es gern hättest gibt es nicht,auch wenn deine Karte für 1 Jahr bezahlt ist. Und was Olafson meint ist das man den Fischen auch mal eine Auszeit gönnen muss (Hege) und seine Interessen eben nicht vor dem Fisch stellen darf. 

So will es die Satzung die dem Tierschutzgesetz unterliegt.

Es ist schon klar, das alle die die übers TierSchG meckern und es für sonstwie halten dieses nicht aktzeptieren und evtl auch zuwieder handeln. *Denn sonnst hätten wir nicht dauernt diese Diskussionen

*Ich als Biker find Helmpflicht und Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung genauso Scheixxe muss mich aber drann halten, und wenn nicht halt blechen.

Und wenn ich höre "Ich habe bezahlt und habe das Recht" |uhoh:

Sorry Veit geht gar nicht, auch bei denen die Fisch mitnehmen und meinen "ich muss meine Beiträge wieder reinkriegen" da krieg ich das kalte :v.

Wenn alle ein bischen auf ihr "Recht" verzichten würden hätten wir viele Probleme nicht über die wir hier Diskutieren.

Im Saale Thread hast du von einem 50er "Schniepelhecht" berichtet der tief geschluckt hat,den du sogar zum wiederholten mal gefangen haben könntes da noch frische Wunden am Maul waren und er dir dadurch bekannt vorkam.

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob du ihn wieder frei gelassen hast oder nicht, oder ob dieser stärker verletzt war oder nicht. Ich weiss aber das viele Fische die Tief schlucken oft so stark verletzt sind das diese zwangsläufig verenden müssen.   Und wenn ich rigoros C&R betreibe nehme ich dieses billigend in Kauf,was wiederum im Krassen Gegensatz zu den Satzungen der Verbände und des TierSchG steht. Und jetzt stell dir vor alle pochen auf dieses "Recht"

Und wenn ich anderen die nicht deine Einstellung haben oder anderer Meinung sind ständig mit "Hardcorepottis" Tituliere müsste ich mich fragen zu welcher Hardcorebrigade ich denn gehöre und welches Recht ich dazu habe mir anderen gegenüber sowas anzumaßen.

Ich sag mal mach du weiterhin deine Fotoshows und sonne dich damit den Fischen "was gutes getan zu haben", aber lass anderen ihren Fisch zum Essen.

Gruss#h


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ Ollek: Ich halte es nicht für nötig, mich zu deinem Beitrag weitgehend zu äußern, denn allein schon der Schlusssatz zeigt, dass du meine Ausführungen absichtlich ins falsche Licht rücken willst. Ich gönne jedem seinen Fisch zum Essen und das hab ich oft genug hier im Board gepostet.
Achso und wer verlangt nen vielleicht 50 cm Hecht, der zwar tief geschluckt, aber wohl gemerkt nicht geblutet hat oder so, abzuschlagen, sich aber gleichzeitig mit Hege ect. brüsten will, der tut mir echt leid. Ich würde nicht mal auf die Idee kommen so einen Fisch zu messen um zu schaun ob er schon maßig ist und verwertet werden kann.
Tut mir leid Ollek, aber wer durchschaubar versucht mit waagen Vermutungen und Behauptungen zu argumentieren, kommt für mich als Diskussionspartner nicht in Frage.
Und ab auf die Igno-Liste....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Dass ihr immer aufeinander losgehen müsst.
Hier halt nochmal:


> Aber es will euch allen ja keiner den Spaß nehmen, weiter nur diesen Einzelpunkt zu diskutieren - solange das in einem vernünftigen Ton geschieht....
> 
> Zu dem Thema auch noch interessant:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/14/












Ich seh mich das hier auch schon wieder dichtmachen.....................


----------



## Holger (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Der Thread wacht ja zu neuem Leben auf, des is der Wahnsinn....
Witzigerweise ist der Urheber und Themenstarter Sebastian Hänel mittlerweile als Guide aktiv, vorwiegend auf Zander, und schreibt regelmäßig Berichte für diverse Angelmagazine.
Kurzum, 2004 stellt er noch die Frage ob es 2010 noch Zander gibt, in 2008 verdient er seinen Lebensunterhalt, weil es noch viele Zander gibt.
Ich muß sagen, das ich ihn noch nie persönlich kennen gelernt habe, ihn aber durch seine Postings von früher sehr schätze und auch seine Berichte zumeist sehr lesenswert und fachlich hochwertig finde.
Dieses nur als Einleitung.
Zum Thema:
Ich kenne weder die Zanderpopulation der Elbe noch des Rheins, und auch nicht die dortige Angelszene. Ausgehend von meinen heimatlichen Gewässern, eine Vielzahl von Kanälen in Ostfriesland und einigen Seen hier, muß ich sagen haben wir nach wie vor einen herausragenden Bestand. Die Region Ostfrieslands gehört sicher zu den besten Zanderecken der Republik, ohne zu übertreiben.
Der Gummifisch-Boom macht auch hier nicht halt, sondern entwickelt sich explosionsartig. Ich selber bin ja auch erst 4-5 Jahre dabei und zähle mich noch nicht zu den alten Hasen, wenngleich zu meiner Anfangszeit doch bedeutend weniger los war. 
Wie macht sich dieser Boom bemerkbar, oder besser gesagt wie wirkt er sich auf die Zanderpopulation aus ? Zugegebenermaßen herrscht an einigen Gewässer-Abschnitten extremer Angeldruck. Hier schließe ich mich Veits Beobachtungen an, an solchen Ecken stumpfen die Zander doch schnell ab, was das Interesse an GuFis angeht. 
Fakt ist bei uns auch, das durch die Weitläufigkeit der Kanäle und vieler nahezu unbefischbarer Ecken eine Überfischung quasi unmöglich ist. Sicher, durch die steigende Anzahl der "GuFierer" steigen auch die Fänge, Sorgen um den Bestand mache ich mir deshalb nicht.
Zander wurden in Ostfriesland nie besetzt, sondern sind aus einer natürlichen Population entstammt. Durch Reproduktion auf natürlichem Wege entstand das, was wir hier so schätzen. Ein gesunder Bestand, der es ermöglicht, einem geübten Gummiangler der wöchentlich losgeht im Jahr seine 150 Zander zu fangen. Eine gute Zahl, die aber auch nur demjenigen zu gönnen ist, der es versteht, hegerisch zu denken und sinnvoll zu entnehmen. Praxisorientiert bedeutet das, bei einem solchen Verhältnis von 150 gefangen Fischen ist eine Entnahme von mehr als 25 Zandern in meinen Augen überzogene Entnahme. Denn durch die hohe Hakmortalität von 15-20 %, der Perciden nun mal leider unterliegen, ist bei 125 zurückgesetzen Zandern davon asuzugehen, das weitere 25-30 Tiere den Drill nicht überstanden haben. Bei Wassertemperaturen oberhalb der 18 Grad-Linie steigt die Mortalität in Abhängigkeit der Luftexposition noch weiter.
Letzendlich muß jeder Angler seinen eigenen Weg finden, wie er mit seiner Beute umzugehen hat. Aber ich bleibe im Juli nicht zu Hause, nur weil ich im Juni gut gefangen habe. Das ist Quatsch.
Wie gesagt, ich beziehe diese Thematik auf die Gegebenheiten daheim in Ostfriesland und stehe dem Zanderboom durchaus skeptisch gegenüber, weil auch die Ruhe am Gewässer leidet durch den zahlenmäßigen Anstieg der Gufi-Angler.
Angst um einen großartigen Rückgang habe ich aber nicht. Unser Gewässersystem ist derart weitläufig, das die Zander maximal an 15-20 % der Gewässerstrecke von 1.000 km halbwegs intensiv befischt werden. Dazu kommt die dreimonatige Schonzeit und die Tatsache, das kaum ein Fisch so heikel ist wie der Zander und sich "seine Pausen" nimmt.
Wir haben hier aber, das muß man auch erwähnen, optimale Bedingungen für die Glasaugen. Trübe Kanäle mit hartem Grund, viel Struktur und jede Menge Futterfisch. 
Für mich stellt sich die Frage nicht, ob und wie lange es noch Zander gibt bei uns. Vielmehr ist es so, das alte Topstellen nun vielleicht auf Grund des Angeldrucks versagen; umso interessanter ist es doch jetzt auf neuen Wegen zu laufen und andere Spots zu finden. Und da warten bei uns noch so viele unbefischte Kleinode, die ich mir in den nächsten Jahren vornehme. |rolleyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Das dieser Thread von jemandem gestartet wurde, der jetzt sein Geld damit verdient jeden Hermann an die Zanderfangplätze zu führen ist in der Tat blanker Hohn.

/just my 2 cents


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@Holger:

|good:#r|good:


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Shimanomann schrieb:


> Was ich meinte, war dass die so gern geforderte Weitsicht und der bewußte Umgang mit unseren "natürlichen" Ressourcen ja in dem Moment an die Grenze kommt, wenn von ebendiesen Forderern dieselbe Weitsicht schon vorm Fang verlangt würde.
> 
> Der Satz ergibt für mich nicht den geringsten Sinn.


 
Das hatte ich befürchtet.




Shimanomann schrieb:


> Wenn ich 500 Zander oder wenn es auch nur 100 im Jahr sind fange und davon gerade mal 2% verwerte, dann kann man doch erwarten, dass der Fänger mit Schonhaken angelt.
> 
> Oder etwa nicht?
> 
> ...


 
Das ist keine Behauptung von mir. Solange entnehmen erlaubt ist kann man von keinem ein zurücksetzen erwarten.

Ist halt Einstellungssache.

Uli


----------



## Holger (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist keine Behauptung von mir. Solange entnehmen erlaubt ist kann man von keinem ein zurücksetzen erwarten.
> 
> Ist halt Einstellungssache.
> 
> Uli


 

@ sundvogel
Auf den Autobahnen ist auch kein Tempolimit, trotzdem fahren die wenigsten ihre Karre auf vollen Touren. Kein Wunder bei den Spritpreisen, man muß halt "Maß halten".
Wenns ans Portemonnaie geht denkt der Deutsche gern an Schonung von Ressourcen, wäre es nicht wünschens- bzw. erstrebenswert das sich die Angler der Schonung solcher Ressourcen auch am Fischwasser zur Aufgabe machen ?



@ all
Noch was zur Mortalität von Perciden....
Unbestritten ist sie hoch. Aber hier darf auch nicht das Bild entstehen, das jeder zurückgesetzte Zander dem Tode geweiht ist.....ich denke, eine Prozentzahl von 15-20 % im Mittelwert übers Jahr verteilt ist schon hoch gegriffen, immer ausgehend von Zander die an KuKö’s gehakt waren und nicht an geschluckten Köfis.

Wenn Sie so extrem hoch wäre, würde ich mich über die Holländer wundern. Die fangen weit mehr Zander wie wir Deutschen, setzen 95 % zurück und haben trotzdem herausragende Bestände. Würde wirklich jeder 2. Zander nach dem Releasen umkippen, dann könnte man nach NKS-Wettbewerben in Holland trockenen Fußes auf Zanderleichen über die Gewässer laufen.
Ich für mich kann behaupten, schon einige Fische mehrfach gefangen zu haben, in zeitlich großen Abständen, aber wiedererkannt durch eindeutige optische Merkmale.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Wäre echt dufte, wenn du mir den Satz mal erläutern könntest, anstatt mit Arroganz zu glänzen. Außerdem erwarte ich von Menschen mit deinem Niveau  eigene Argumente. 

Was ich meinte, war dass die so gern geforderte Weitsicht und der bewußte Umgang mit unseren "natürlichen" Ressourcen ja in dem Moment an die Grenze kommt, wenn von ebendiesen Forderern dieselbe Weitsicht schon vorm Fang verlangt würde.

Solange entnehmen erlaubt ist kann man von keinem ein zurücksetzen erwarten.

Dann machen Schonhaken natürlich noch mehr Sinn |kopfkrat


----------



## bassking (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Moin- sundvogel, Eure Schonzeiten sind leider ein Witz- der Zander steht jetzt über den Nestern um die Eier zu bewachen- was beim Vorkommen weiterer Raubfische und Wollhandkrabben bitter nötig ist.

Da kommt ein Angler daher und fischt den ausgemergelten Milchner vom Nest weg.

Auch die Weibchen sind nach der Eiablage "geschafft" - schlank, fertig und von minderer Fleischqualität.

Weder der Drill noch der Fang ist etwas besonderes- soviel dazu.

Zur Sterblichkeit kann man sagen, dass ein verletzter Zander bei warmem Wasser totgeweiht ist.

Sitzt der Haken in den Kiemen oder voll im Auge, ist ziemlich schnell Schluß- erstrecht, wenn der Fang abfotografiert werden "mußte".

Ich halte überdies ein gezieltes Angeln in der Schonzeit auf Zander-selbst wenn Diese zurückgesetzt werden sollen und anschliessendes Abfotografieren, für gesetzeswidrig und anglerisch/hegerisch/moralisch für reine Geltungssüchtelei.

Das auch dazu.

Zur maßvollen Entnahme: Fange und verwerte ich im Jahr nur 15 Zander von 2-3Kilo Gewicht im Schnitt, komme ich auf eine Menge von 37 KILO  Edelfisch- wohlgemerkt NUR Zander- keine weiteren Fischarten mitgezählt.

Da kann man mehr als 50 mal von essen - einmal wöchentlich so Pi mal Daumen.

Hinzu kommen weitere Fischarten, die man so mit nach Hause schleppt: der Konsum von 2 mal wöchentlich Frischfisch ist also machbar.

Nun gibt es aber Leute, die entnehmen 15 Zander im Monat- und wenn Sie kriegen auch in der Woche.

Das soll die Bestände kalt lassen?

Vielleicht sollten sich einige Milchmädchenrechner nocheinmal einschulen lassen?.

Es gibt leider nach geltenden Bestimmungen keine Jahres- Höchstfangmengen für Angler.

Eine Grauzone, die Raubfischer ausnutzen.

Ich denke, wer im Jahr 50,100 oder mehr Zander entnimmt, fscht NIEMALS zum Eigenbedarf, sondern verkloppt die Fische- illegal.

Man sollte verletzte, blutende Fische mitnehmen- nicht mit Zusatzdrilling fischen, die Laichzeiten beachten und nicht den Angelsport in pervertierter Form betreiben (siehe Stellenguidings und Jahresorgien von mehreren hundert Fischen rein zu Profilierungsgründen).

Hätten die Angler keinen Einfluß auf die Bestände, wären sämtliche Regeln zum Schutz der Fische (Mindestmaß, Schonzeiten, Schongebiete) völliger Quatsch, da sinnlos.

Sie sind es aber nicht.

Soviel dazu.

Abschliessend wie es laufen sollte : Ein Angler fischt angemessen und entnimmt Fisch zum Eigenbedarf- mit der Option , einen nicht gewollten Fisch auch zurücksetzen zu dürfen.

Die anderen Auswüchse sind im Rahmen des Tierschutzgesetzes eigentlich nicht haltbar.



Bassking.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Were only gonna die from our own arrogance.



Shimanomann schrieb:


> Wäre echt dufte, wenn du mir den Satz mal erläutern könntest, anstatt mit Arroganz zu glänzen. Außerdem erwarte ich von Menschen mit deinem Niveau  eigene Argumente.
> 
> Was ich meinte, war dass die so gern geforderte Weitsicht und der bewußte Umgang mit unseren "natürlichen" Ressourcen ja in dem Moment an die Grenze kommt, wenn von ebendiesen Forderern dieselbe Weitsicht schon vorm Fang verlangt würde.
> 
> ...


 
Das erste meint schlicht und ergreifend, dass die Releasertypen die mit Widerhaken und Angstdrilling fischen, mal schön die Fr... halten sollen, wenn andere mal ein Paar Zander entnehmen und stattdessen mal ihr eigenes Hirn belasten sollten.

Besser?

Das zweite war eine ironisch gemeinte Anmerkung.



Holger schrieb:


> @ sundvogel
> Auf den Autobahnen ist auch kein Tempolimit, trotzdem fahren die wenigsten ihre Karre auf vollen Touren. Kein Wunder bei den Spritpreisen, man muß halt "Maß halten".
> Wenns ans Portemonnaie geht denkt der Deutsche gern an Schonung von Ressourcen, wäre es nicht wünschens- bzw. erstrebenswert das sich die Angler der Schonung solcher Ressourcen auch am Fischwasser zur Aufgabe machen ?


 
Du hast ja völlig recht. Das ist ja auch kein Aufruf zur hemmungslosen Entnahme. Es ist nur so, dass die, die 100 Zandern im Jahr fangen und diese releasen den gleichen Schaden anrichten, wenn es denn einer ist, wie die die 25 Zander fangen und diese entnehmen. Dann jemandem diese Entnahme vorzuwerfen, ist doch reichlich Pharisäerhaft. Wie gesagt, wer C&R einfordert mit dem Argument, dass die Bestände geschont werden sollen, der soll doch bitte selbst so konsequent sein und selbst etwas dafür tun. Alles andere ist doch einfach Blödsinn. Sorry ich jetzt erst dein Posting oben gelesen. Deckt sich ja etwas... Unsere Elbenebengewässer sind zum teil ähnlich strukturiert wie die friesischen bzw. ostfriesischen Gewässer. Viel viel Strecke, wenig Angler...



bassking schrieb:


> Moin- sundvogel, Eure Schonzeiten sind leider ein Witz- der Zander steht jetzt über den Nestern um die Eier zu bewachen- was beim Vorkommen weiterer Raubfische und Wollhandkrabben bitter nötig ist.
> 
> Da kommt ein Angler daher und fischt den ausgemergelten Milchner vom Nest weg.
> 
> ...


 
Mir ist nicht ganz klar was du mir sagen möchtest. Du kennst das Gewässer in dem ich fische doch garnicht. Es handelt sich um alte Hafenkanäle, die im Schnitt 50cm tief sind. Sei beruhigt, die Zander sind dort mit dem Laichgeschäft schon lange durch.
Im übrigen, halte ich es wie du. Mich interessiert eigentlich mehr ein vielfältiges Fischen auf verschiedene Fische mit verschiedenen Methoden.

Uli


----------



## Holger (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ Sundvogel
Richtig. Diese Diskussion führe ich hier bei uns schon lange, ob jemand der 25 von 100 Zandern mitnimmt "besser" ist wie jemand der nur 25 fängt und ALLE mitnimmt.
Ich sag mal so.....
Bis zu einer gewissen Stückzahl die ein Angler fängt ist 100%ige Entnahme vertretbar. Aber die Könner, die jedes Jahr über 100 Zander fangen, und zu denen zählen ich und viele Kumpels von mir, und auch im AB gibt es davon genug, sollten den berühmten Schritt weitergehen und nachdenken, wie sie ihr Hobby ausüben und trotzdem den Schaden in Grenzen halten, salopp ausgedrückt.
Ich habe letztes Jahr ca. 120 Zander mit Gummi gefangen und etwa 15 mit Köderfisch. Davon habe ich 10-12 zwangsweise entnommen, da ein releasen unmöglich war, und 6-7 Stück dann noch mal freiwillig So komm ich dann auf 15-20 entnommene Zander pro Jahr bei einem Durchschnittsgewicht von knapp 2 kg. Davon können ich, Familie und auch mal ein Freund sehr gut von essen, ohne zu kurz zu kommen.
Ich erwarte nicht von jedem Angler eine Denkweise, die sich positiv gegenüber selektiver Entnahme gestaltet.
Aber von überprivilegierten Anglern, überprivilegiert im Sinne von Faktoren wie a) viel Angelzeit b) viel Know-How und c) sehr gute Gewässer, das man sich Gedanken macht wie man diese Vorzüge auch in vielen Jahren noch genießen kann.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Das erste meint schlicht und ergreifend, dass die Releasertypen die mit Widerhaken und Angstdrilling fischen, mal schön die Fr... halten sollen, wenn andere mal ein Paar Zander  entnehmen und stattdessen mal ihr eigenes Hirn belasten sollten.  

Besser?  


Naja, wenigstens hast du mal deine Maske abgenommen.  #6


 Das zweite war eine ironisch gemeinte Anmerkung.

Kann ja jeder sagen! :g


Hau rein Keule


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

ich nochmal...

Habe noch ein wenig im Thread "geblättert" und die unterschiedlichsten Standpunkte und Erklärungsversuche gelesen und versucht zu verstehen, warum jemand macht, was er macht.
Zum einen gibt es den "Erfolgreichen Dauerangler" der releast und damit seine Ambitionen des Anspruchs zur Arterhaltung und waidgerechtem Verhalten zu Erklären versucht, weiterhin den "Erfolgreichen Angler" der selektiv entnimmt und somit dem Releaser in puncto Beweggründe einen Schritt voraus ist...
ja und dann, dann gibts die Angler, vllt. könnte man sie die "Unerfolgreichen" nennen, die, die Angeln gehen... vllt. 4-5 mal im Monat, ihren Zielfisch beangeln, den Zielfisch fangen, diesen entnehmen und den Angeltag beenden.
Alle drei Typen vertreten vehement ihren Standpunkt und sind überzeugt von der Richtigkeit ihres Tuns.
Nun kommt der entschiedende Punkt, der nachdem, warum sie das machen, was sie machen.
Was bewegt den "Erfolgreichen Dauerangler" zu seinem Handeln? Ist es die Auffasung vom Angeln, das Verständnis, die Auslegung von Gesetzen, die Selbstbestätigung, die Passion, die Persönlichkeit? Was ist es was diese Unterschiede ausmacht?
Die Frage ist zu klären, nicht die nach der Richtigkeit des Handelns. Jeder der Drei wird seinen Standpunkt vertreten und genug Gründe für sein Tun ins Felde führen, für mich persönlich ist aber nur der Letzte, "Unerfolgreiche" der Authentischste, der Venünftigste, *der Angler*.

Nun könnt ihr mich mal....





von Euren (anderen) Meinungen überzeugen,
ich sage Euch... das wird schwer |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ... für mich persönlich ist aber nur der Letzte, "Unerfolgreiche" der Authentischste, der Venünftigste, *der Angler*.


 
Vermutlich versteht das jetzt wieder keiner, aber dieser jene den du meinst versteht angeln wohl eher ganzheitlich.

Ich denke das es auch einen Unterschied macht ob man als Kind zum Angeln gekommen ist, oder man eher einen späteren und technischen Zugang gewählt hat.

Bei ersterem betrachtet man Fische wohl viel stärker als Subjekt. (Thomas stöhnt jetzt:q)

Also ich könnte im Leben keine Schleie töten.

Uli


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Schön geschrieben René.
Ich gehöre dann auch zu den Unerfolgreichen  Denn ich bin ANGLER.

@Uli:
Da könntest Recht haben in Sachen "Verstehen"...


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich oute mich |rotwerden ...


als "unerfolgreich" ... #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich oute mich |rotwerden ...
> 
> 
> als "unerfolgreich" ... #h



Herzlich willkommen im "Club der Versager" Toni #h


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich bin am Donnerstag eh beim Notar,
soll ich gleich einen Verein Beurkunden lassen? :vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen im "Club der Versager" Toni #h


 
Du weißt ja:

Lieber unerfolgreich und Versager als ein Prediger und Moralist |engel: ,

denn

"Moralisten sind Menschen, die sich dort kratzen, wo es andere juckt."

oder aber auch:

"Es lebe die Doppelmoral"

PS: Der Schein über dem Smiley ist natürlich ein Heiligenschein und kein Scheinheiligenschein #d


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Moralisten sind Menschen, die sich dort kratzen, wo es andere juckt."



Samuel Beckett war schon ein Schlauer...

der Zigarrenraucher aber noch schlauer

Ein kluger Mann macht nicht alle Fehler selbst. Er gibt auch anderen eine Chance.
(Winston Churchill)

In diesem Sinne


----------



## bassking (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Moin.

Sundvogel- ich glaube, wir sind von den Ansichten so ziemlich d´accord.

Zu den Angler"profilen" : es gibt keinen besten Angler- es gibt nur Angler, die sich
für etwas BESSERES HALTEN.

Die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre geht- forciert durch "Profiangler" und Medien- hin zum

Höher, schneller, weiter.

Bezogen auf den Zander hat ein Wettrüsten eingesetzt- sowohl vom Gerät her als auch von den Fangansprüchen...es bilden sich "Fanlager"- die ihrem Meister nacheifern und ihr Gehirn nur wenig selber nutzen.

Es gibt erhebliche Profilneurotiker in der "Szene" - ein 80er Zander wird dort kaum noch wahrgenommen- der Meter muß her- und GANZ, GANZ hohe Stückzahlen...sonst gehört man nicht zu den Eliten- und das ist für den Neurotiker ganz wichtig: OBEN MITMISCHEN.

Der ganz normale Zanderwahnsinn- und der Spaß bleibt komplett hinten an- armes Angelhobby.

Es ist genauso, wie sundvogel beschreibt: Die Eliten versuchen den unteren Schichten weiszumachen, möglichst 100% der Zander wieder zurückzusetzen- fischen aber selbst im Hochsommer mit Zusatzdrilling(en) , feiern Fotoorgien oder befischen den Zander in Tiefen, die Trommelsucht auslösen.

Fakt ist, es sterben so mehr Fische, als ein "normaler" Angler entnimmt.

Kackendreist ist es dann, wenn sich der "Elitäre" über den "Unteren" stellt und diesen bevormundet ... und selbst aber den Gewässergrund mit Zanderleichen schmückt.

Mist wäre aber auch, jeden Fisch abzuschlagen- dann wäre die Sterblichkeit bei 100% und die Gewässer bald leer.

Hier kommt - wie so oft im Leben- der goldene Mittelweg ins Spiel- und dieser heißt ganz klar: Maßvolle Gelegenheitsentnahme bei Bedarf:

Selektive harvest eben. Der mündige Angler entscheidet je nach Situation am jew. Gewässer.

Diese Einstellung ist am ehesten am Gewässer vertretbar- alle Extrema sind schlecht- 


Nur meine Meinung.

Bassking.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ein kluger Mann macht nicht alle Fehler selbst. Er gibt auch anderen eine Chance.
> (Winston Churchill)


 
Hat Churchill das Wort _kluger_ nicht in "Anführungsstriche" gesetzt?|kopfkrat


----------



## hans albers (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

..moin..

 trete dem "verein " auch bei...

 ich kann vom glück reden, 
 wenn ich im jahr mal zehn zander fange..

 dazu musss ich allerdings auch sagen,
 dass ich mich nicht zu den "hardcore-anglern" zähle,
 gehe ich doch im schnitt nur zwei-bis dreimal im monat los.

 Ich finde den ansatz nicht verkehrt
 beim angeln(und nicht nur da)
 ein"gesundes mass" beizubehalten,
 will sagen ,dass was ich persönlich nicht verwerten kann,
 oder zu klein oder zu gross ist
 auch wieder so schonend wie möglich dem kreislauf der natur
 zurückzuführen.

 im übrigen glaube ich jedoch nicht, dass
 der zander in bezug  auf befischungsdruck durch angler
 ausstirbt auf grössere fläche bezogen..
 dass könnte allerdings bei den sogenannten hotspots oder
 in kleineren gewässern vorkommen.

greetz
hans


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@Blauzahn und Bassking
Eigentlich wollte ich heute abend meine eigene differenzierte Meinung hier reintackern.
Aber Ihr habts schon getan.

Also volle Zustimmung von mir.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Holger (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr es merkt, aber wir bewegen uns langsam aber sicher alle auf einen gemeinsamen Punkt hin.

Drohte diese Diskussion noch zu kippen vor einigen Seiten, haben wir hier jetzt diverse Standpunkte kontrovers diskutiert und stellen fest, das jeder auf seine Weise Recht hat. 

Da es von allen "Entnahmetypen" (was ein Wort) ungefähr gleich viele gibt, denke ich das schlußendlich alles so weiterlaufen kann wie bisher. 

PS 

Was mich interessieren würde.....der S. Hänel schreibt ja ungefähr seit dem Zeitraum nicht mehr hier, seid ihn der Strehlow ins Boot geholt hat....

Kriegt man vom Zander-Guru Redeverbot bzw. Forumsverbot ?

Wäre doch interessant, wie man begründet, das man genau das praktiziert, was einen vor Jahren zu dem trügerischen Denken veranlasste, der Zander würde bald auf der Roten Liste stehen ? |rolleyes


----------



## bassking (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Moin Holger- alter Ostfriese.

Bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass die Szenegrößen sich unter verändertem Namen weiterhin an Board befinden- man kann also sicher´sein, dass der ein oder andere Standpunkt von Denen aufmerksam verfolgt wird.

Flagge gezeigt wird aber nicht (mehr)- droht doch das Risiko eines Imageverlustes.

Bassking.


----------



## olafson (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

jungs, entschuldigt, daß ich eure idylle störe, aber wat muß dat muß#h




Veit schrieb:


> @ olafson: Findest du nicht ziemlich anmaßend, was du da schreibst?? Es bleibt doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen, wie er seine Freizeit gestaltet.
> 
> eben#6, gilt für alle und auch fur kochtopf-osteuropaer
> 
> Ich bezahle meine Angelkarte für ein ganzes Jahr und dann sehe ich es auch als mein gutes Recht an, diese auszunutzen. Wenn jemand anders lieber öfters mal in der Kneipe sitzt, den Garten umgräbt, die Family durch seine Anwesenheit beglückt oder was weiß ich was, dann soll er es doch bitte tun, aber dann doch bitteschön andere, die auf solche Dinge keinen Bock haben, nicht gängeln.


 
das möchte ich jetzt nicht kommentieren, glaube aber daß du bereut hast, die zeile geschrieben zu haben. und nun setze mich bitte auf deine ignorier-liste. leg ich wert drauf ??? #d





Shimanomann schrieb:


> Was ich meinte, war dass die so gern geforderte Weitsicht und der bewußte Umgang mit unseren "natürlichen" Ressourcen ja in dem Moment an die Grenze kommt, wenn von ebendiesen Forderern dieselbe Weitsicht schon vorm Fang verlangt würde.
> 
> Der Satz ergibt für mich nicht den geringsten Sinn.
> 
> ...




 mfg olafson


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



bassking schrieb:


> Moin Holger- alter Ostfriese.
> 
> Bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass die Szenegrößen sich unter verändertem Namen weiterhin an Board befinden- man kann also sicher´sein, dass der ein oder andere Standpunkt von Denen aufmerksam verfolgt wird.
> 
> ...



|bigeyes OH, OH, OH!
denkst du da an jemanden bestimmten? klingt ja mal hochinteressant!
wir werden also beobachtet |scardie:....


----------



## messerfisch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich kenne dieses Problem nur zu gut!!!!! Bei uns gibt es eine Stelle die im Winter Top für die Stachler ist!!!! Diese wurde aber nur von Ortsansässigen befischt!!! Wenn alles  gut ging fing ich in den Monaten Nov-Dez. ca 200 Zander !!!!! Doch dann siegte der großmut und ich nahm einen hier aus dem Board mit und sagt ausdrücklich er solle ja bitte seine Klappe halten und nicht Prahlen.........Ich ahnt bestimmt wie´s kam.....



Und genau so war es !!!!!!Keine Woche später dachte ich ich spinne|gr:  Da standen so viele Leute das es an der Stelle Platzmangel gab!!!! Und Alle aus Berlin(Die Stelle lang in Potsdam)


Ein Zander nach dem anderen wurd egafangen und bekam gleich einen Über wenn er 46cm war :c#d#q!!!!!


Ich kann nur sagen das die Zander an der Stelle so vorsichtig geworden sind das die anderen nichts mehr auf ihre schei*

Gufi´s nichts mehr fangen.Zum glück Aber es ist einfach so bescheuert dieses rumgeprahle!!!!

Ich weiß nur das ich in der Zukunft viel vorsichtiger werde was Stellen erzählen angeht!!!!


In diesem Sinne:v


gruß Max


----------



## serge7 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



bassking schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Sundvogel- ich glaube, wir sind von den Ansichten so ziemlich d´accord.
> 
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## Palerado (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Ich nehme grundsätzlich alle Zander mit die ich fange.

Nach genauer Auswertung meiner Statistiken waren das:
Vor 3 JAhren: 0
Vor 2 Jahren: 3
Letztes Jahr: 0

Ich bin also ein Kochtopfangler


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Palerado schrieb:


> Ich nehme grundsätzlich alle Zander mit die ich fange.
> 
> Nach genauer Auswertung meiner Statistiken waren das:
> Vor 3 JAhren: 0
> ...



und ich :
2004   1
2005 0
2006 1
2007 1

und jetz bitte, von den die hier am größten schimpfen.


----------



## j4ni (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Es juckt mir ja schon seit Tagen in den Fingern, aber nein ich werde nichts weiter schreiben ausser: Klingt alles ein wenig nach Vereinssitzung in meinen Ohren. Und ist denn so schlecht an denen die es schaffen viel Zeit am Wasser zu verbringen (klingt hier ja bei manchen durch) und dementsprechend viele Fische fangen (können)? Habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht was wäre wenn eben diese Angler nicht das Groß an gefangenen Fischen zurücksetzen würde? Wenn die sich nicht auch um den Müll anderer, Schwarzangler oder ganz allgemein die Gewässer kümmern würden (wo ich jetzt mal von ausgehe...) weil sie soviel Zeit für die Gewässer aufbringen? Ich weiß, dass "mit der Rute" kein Gewässer leer gefischt werden kann, aber es würde sich nicht so sehr auf die Fangquoten der "Spezialisten" (ich benutze das Wort nicht um diese hervorzuheben, sondern einfach nur um eben zu beschreiben, dass diese Angler sich auf einen bestimmten Bereich der Angelfischerei spezialisiert haben) auswirken als vielmehr auf die Fangquote von Otto Normalangler...


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Palerado schrieb:


> Ich nehme grundsätzlich alle Zander mit die ich fange.
> 
> Nach genauer Auswertung meiner Statistiken waren das:
> Vor 3 JAhren: 0
> ...



Daniel, Du bist aber auch ein Räuber 
 Unmöglich sowas #d wie kannst Du 3 (IN WORTEN DREI!!!) "Heilige Kühe" abschlachten, Jetzt wo ich das weiß, bin ich mir sicher, daß es schon 2009 keine, aber auch wirklich KEINE Zander mehr geben wird 

Nix für ungut Daniel, aber den konnte ich mir echt nicht verkneifen  #h


----------



## aqauwatch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

meine statistik der letzten jahre

2006: 12  6 entnommen
2007: 50 10 entnommen
2008: 2  0 entnommen

ich persönlich nehme zander zwichen 2,5 und 3kg mit, dies auch nur, wenn ich bedarf hab. es bringt mir nichts, wenn ich jeden fisch abschlagen würde. die kleinen können noch ranwachsen, die größeren sorgen weiter für nachwuchs.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Mal so ganz am Rande. Es gibt sie noch, die tollen Zanderstellen im HH-Hafen. Es werden allerdings mittlerweile nicht ganz unerhebliche Sachmittel auf den Tisch gelegt, wenn diese an die Guidingprofessionels verraten werden. Die Folge ist natürlich klar. Diese Stellen sind innerhalb kürzester Zeit verbrannt. 

Uli


----------



## Palerado (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Daniel, Du bist aber auch ein Räuber
> Unmöglich sowas #d wie kannst Du 3 (IN WORTEN DREI!!!) "Heilige Kühe" abschlachten, Jetzt wo ich das weiß, bin ich mir sicher, daß es schon 2009 keine, aber auch wirklich KEINE Zander mehr geben wird
> 
> Nix für ungut Daniel, aber den konnte ich mir echt nicht verkneifen  #h


Mein Bruder hat in dem Jahr auch einen gefangen, ihn mitgenommen und ich habe tatenlos zugesehen |krach:

Ich kann mich bei solchen Diskussionen immer gepflegt zurück lehnen, da ich genau weiß dass ich dermassen erfolglos bin dass ich wahrlich keinem Bestand gefährlich werde.


----------



## Veit (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

2005: 19
2006: 98
2007: 130
2008: bis jetzt 72 :g


----------



## aqauwatch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

wie es aussieht, scheinen die zander zuzunehmen |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



aqauwatch schrieb:


> wie es aussieht, scheinen die zander zuzunehmen |kopfkrat


 
#6#6  .. :vik:


----------



## Holger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



aqauwatch schrieb:


> wie es aussieht, scheinen die zander zuzunehmen |kopfkrat


 

Das tun Fische generell, vor allem in den Erzählungen der Angler nehmen sie meistens in der Länge zu....:vik:


----------



## Lionhead (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

|supergriIch habe in den letzten Jahren auch zugenommen, was habe ich jetzt gewonnen?:vik:

Jan


----------



## Stachelgetier (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



aqauwatch schrieb:


> wie es aussieht, scheinen die zander zuzunehmen |kopfkrat



oder Veit angelt mehr und/oder besser |kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Stachelgetier schrieb:


> oder Veit angelt mehr und/oder besser |kopfkrat



So siehts aus, vorallem viel häufiger gezielt auf Zander als früher.


----------



## SAM77 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*



Stachelgetier schrieb:


> oder Veit angelt mehr und/oder besser |kopfkrat



der angelt nicht der kann zaubern #d


----------



## bassking (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Tja, Veit- gilt das auch für die Schonzeit?

Sorry- aber dieser Seitenhieb musste mal sein.

Bassking.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@bassking

Sorry, aber das ist arm...#q

Eventuell solltest Du respektieren wenn jemand anders ist als Du und sich nicht so verhält,wie Du Dir das vorstellst? Wenn es in D verschiedene Schonzeiten für die einzelnen Arten gibt ist das eventuell dumm, aber halt immer noch Gesetzeslage. Und dementsprechend kann man dann niemandem übelnehmen, in der nicht-Schonzeit auf einen Fisch zu angeln. Ich finde es auch nicht gut das etwa der Barsch keine Schonzeit hat, aber es ist eben so. Also darf jeder der das möchte das ganze Jahr - auch während der Laichzeit - Barsche abschlagen. Schade, aber Gesetz. Also warum oder mit welchem Recht verurteile ich Angler die das tun? Nur weil ich es für falsch halte?

Sehr anmaßend, die eigene Meinung als einzig richtig anzusehen. |abgelehn


Sorry for OT... |offtopic


----------



## Veit (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ Bassking: Das ist kein Seitenhieb sondern ein ganz, ganz dummes Posting, weil du beweist, dass es du kein Hintergrundwissen hast geschweige denn bereit bist, dich damit zu befassen. Erstmal besser wissen müssen... 
Aber ich will dir trotzdem erläutern, wie es passieren konnte, dass ich schon ein paar Zander im Mai gefangen habe, obwohl sie noch geschont sind. Mein Gewässer hat einen etwa gleichstarken Bestand an Hechten und Zandern. Letzte Saison habe ich dort mehr Hechte nachts gefangen als am Tag und sie haben auch auf gleiche/ähnliche Köder gebissen wie Zander. Tut mir leid, dass ich mir die Frechheit herausnehme an diesem Gewässer, so wie es auf Hecht immer am erfolgreichsten klappte, jetzt schon zu angeln. Tut mir leid, dass die Hechte momentan an diesem Gewässer schlecht beißen und ich nicht, wie in guten Phasen zwei, drei oder vier Hechte am Abend fange. Tut mir leid, dass ich keine Lust habe mit irgendwelchen Oberflächenködern zu angeln, auf die, außer vielleicht einem dummen Rapfen, garnix beißen würde. Aber mal im Ernst: Mir tut nix von alledem leid. Gäbe es noch mehr so logisch denkende Personen wie dich, müsste man sicherlich ein Schild an den Haken hängen "Bitte nur Hechte beißen!!!" #q
Ich habe weitestgehend nur auf freier Flussstrecke geangelt oder unterhalb von Wehren, also Stellen von denen ich denke, dass dort nicht unbedingt laichende Zander anzutreffen sind.
Aja, gestern hab ich nachmittags bei strahlendem Sonnenschein übrigens einen 70er Zander gefangen. Auf nen getwitchten Illex Squirell-Wobbler (hab noch nie zuvor nen Zander drauf gefangen), der eigentlich für Döbel+Barsch gedacht war. Tut mir leid!!!  Wollte ihn eigentlich nicht posten, aber nun mach ichs aus trotz nachher doch, zumal ich noch von einer anderen Sache zu berichten habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Dass ihr immer aufeinander losgehen müsst.
Hier halt nochmal:


> Aber es will euch allen ja keiner den Spaß nehmen, weiter nur diesen Einzelpunkt zu diskutieren - solange das in einem vernünftigen Ton geschieht....
> 
> Zu dem Thema auch noch interessant:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/14/












Ich seh mich das hier auch schon wieder dichtmachen.....................


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Hi Veit, solltest dich hier nicht verteidigen, nur weil hier so ein %&$%§$% Stimmung machen möchte und an Profolierungssucht leidet...

Ich freue mich schon nachher auf das Bild!


----------



## Palerado (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Das ist genau das Problem wenn Zander und Hecht unterschiedliche Schonzeiten haben.
Das ist bei uns nicht so und von daher kann das dann nicht passieren.

Wenn der Hecht aber offen wäre würde ich ihn auch beangeln und natürlich mit den Methoden die ich für fängig halte.

Wenn dann ein Zander beissen würde (es wird immer hypothetischer) würde ich mich ein wenig ärgern das es kein Hecht war und ihn zurück setzen. Aber ich lege mir keine zusätzlichen Gesetze auf. Davon gibt es genug.

Daniel

@Veit: Nen 70er Zander als Beifang. Ich glaube ich muss das Gewässer wechseln.


----------



## bassking (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Moin.

Schleien-Stefan- der Zander hat dort aber Schonzeit.

Auch ein Vielangler wie Veit hat sich an gesetzliche Bestimmungen zu halten.

Verfolgt man seine postings, findet man jahraus jahrein Zanderbilder in der Schonzeit hier eingestellt.

Der Ursprung war, dass Veit damals gezielt ein Zandermännchen auf Sicht in der Schonzeit beangelt hat.

Als es beobachtet wurde und es zur Sprache kam, war die Reue groß...so weit ich weiß, gestand er den Fehler ein.

Wie gesagt postet nur Einer hier die Zanderfänge in der Schonfrist- und das ist nunmal Veit.

Das hat mit Dummheit Nichts zu tun- das ist Fakt.

Schlimm finde ich dann, sich hier auch noch mit den Fängen bildlich zu präsentieren.

Es gibt nämlich vielleicht einige Anfängerangler hier an Board, die Veit als Vorbild sehen.

Veit- wer Nachts mit Gummifisch die Saale abklopft, der fängt eben Zander- und nimmt den Biss voll in Kauf.

Du beangelst doch auch Seen, wo keine Zander drin sind und fängst sehr gut Hecht- vielleicht ist da ja ein Lösungsansatz ?

Veit- wie und wann Du angelst, ist Deine Sache und wenn Du meinst, Zander "aus Versehen" fangen zu müssen, ist das eben so.- nur dann hake die Fische auch ab und stell die illegalen Fänge nicht noch stolz ins Netz 

Achso: falls es wirklich nicht gewollte Fänge gewesen sein sollten, entschuldige ich mich hiermit bei Veit...man wird ja sehen, wann das nächste Zanderbild eingestellt wird.

Mehr habe ich nicht zu sagen- egal, obs was bringt oder nicht, musste mal raus- ich halte den Veit in weiten Teilen für einen sehr guten Angler- und habe persönl. Nichts gegen Ihn !!!

Bassking.


----------



## Veit (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

@ bassking: Insofern gebe ich dir recht, dass ich mir dessen bewußt bin, dass bei meinem Angelstil auch Zanderbisse möglich sind. Von illegalen Fängen kann allerdings keine Rede sein, denn ich halte mich an die für das Gewässer geltenden Bestimmungen, nur ist es eben kein Wunschkonzert welcher Fisch nun an den Haken geht. Ein schnelles (!) Foto ist auch nicht verboten.
Im Übrigen angle ich viel lieber im Fluss, als im See, zumal es bei der momentanen Wetterlage auch sinnvoller ist, darum bleib ich den Hechtteichen nun auch vorerst fern, zumal dort fast nur Schniepel beißen. 
Und darüber wieviele Zander, Hechte, Wels u.ä. die auf irgendeine Weise innerhalb der Schonzeit an den Haken gegangen sind hier schon mit Foto gepostet wurden, brauchen wir glaub ich nicht zu diskutieren. Es ist schon geradezu unerhört, mich hier als "Einzeltäter" hinzustellen.
Das ich schon lange nicht mehr auf die Idee käme einen Zander direkt am Gelege zu befischen, hab ich hier mehrfach betont, wobei der nun schon einige Jahre zurückliegende absichtliche Fang, für den ich mich im Nachhinein wirklich geschämt habe, nicht innerhalb sondern wohlgemerkt außerhalb der Schonzeit nämlich Mitte Juni erfolgt war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2008)

So, und nun macht Eure privaten Geschichten auch unter Euch aus.
Hat weder was mit dem Thema zu tun, noch will das jemand lesen.
Beim näxten Mal ist hier dicht...


----------



## bassking (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?*

Man wird sehen- glauben tu ich Veit trotzdem nicht.

Und nun zurück zum Thema.

Bassking.

P.S: Hoffe, hier an board ab Juni selbst den ein oder anderen Fang posten zu können....


----------

